# Frank's Advanced monsters



## frankthedm (Feb 17, 2004)

Troglizard, Warrior 2 CR 3 
20HD Type 4 Demon aka Nalfeshnee CR17
6HD Half Farspawn Earth Elemental CR6 
9HD Tiger CR5
12HD Liger CR6
22HD Dire Liger CR10
12HD Mummy CR7 
Fiendish Girallon CR7
10HD Fiendish Girallon CR9
19 HD Fiendish Girallon CR14
19 HD Fiendish Girallon Barbarian 1 CR15
16HD Dire boar CR7 
16HD Fiendish Dire Boar CR9
22HD Awakened Fiendish Dire Boar-barian CR13 
20HD Devourer CR13 
20HD Pseudonatural Devourer CR15 
36HD Devourer CR18
30HD Black pudding CR14 
7HD Grey Ooze CR6 
15HD Pseudonatural Juvenile Blue Dragon CR10 
13HD Pseudonatural Young Red Dragon CR9
12HD Pseudonatural Hill Giant CR9
24HD Tentacled Horror CR13 
8HD Vampiric Illithid fr0m space! CR10
8HD Pseudonatural Vampiric Illithid CR10
8HD Elite Vampiric Illithid CR10
12HD Vampiric Illithids CR10
16HD Vampiric Illithid CR11
20HD Vampiric Illithids CR12
24HD Vampiric Illithids CR13
24HD Elite Vampiric Ulitharid CR15
6HD Thoqqua CR4 
9HD Thoqqua CR5 
Fiendish Deep One CR2
6HD Deep One CR3
10HD Deep One CR5
10HD Blink Dog CR5
10HD Non-Elite Blink Dog CR5
12HD Elite Blink Dog CR7
10HD Wyvern skeleton CR5
Orges as PCs PDF
Gort’s 33HD Elite Astral Chuul CR ?14? 
Fiendish dire horse
Elite dire horse
11HD dire horse
Dungeonbred beholder CR13 [Medium]
15HD Durable Dungeonbred beholder CR14 [Medium]
19HD Bloated Dungeonbred beholder CR16 [Large]
27HD Champion Dungeonbred beholder CR19 [Large]
33HD Bloated Dungeonbred beholder CR20 [Large]

Terrible Troglizards​
The wotc page where these critters debuted 
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/mm/20031018a

_I am pleased to inform you, the Glantrian expansion council, that further training of the Praetorian troglodyte - lizard folk amalgamation is possible. Selective breeding supplemented with sufficient force has proven effective to keep the creatures in check. Their minds, while resistant on charms that affect normal humanoids can still be enspelled with sufficient potency, of which, in our great kingdom of magic, there is no short supply. 

One recent  development is that these creatures have been coaxed to use armor. As some of you may know, most of the scaled bipeds are not well disposed to wearing armor due to skin conditions they suffer from such accoutrements. However after a brief field study I found that crocodile leathers can be safely worn by this breed and that they can manufacture this armor given the need and materials. I submit to you Glantri city canal guard report #126 form the Month of Dragon’s Fire of last year.  I won’t bore you with too many unfortunate details, but several of our canal cleansing scorpion-crocodile hybrids  where found skinned among the lair of the escaped band of these creatures who were wearing the hides. Their penchant for slave taking was evidenced by the unfortunate apprentice found who had been worked to death by the rogue band.

The Troglizards  should be used to take the Malpheggi swamp of Darokin and the marshlands of Karmekios at the soonest opportune time. Once they replace the indigenous lizard folk tribes, their accelerated metabolisms and increased aggression will ensure the Troglizards become a major military threat that will deplete the forces of those countries, easing our expansion goals.

I feel that it would be appropriate to allocate funds for the master warsmiths to fashion armor and weapons for the Units kept for our own shock troops. Should mundane crocodile supply be inefficient for this process, then I propose using our remaining stock of scorpadiles as raw materials._[Sblock=Troglizard – Warrior  2]
Medium Monstrous Humanoid (Reptilian)
Hit Dice:	3d8+2d8 +20 [42 hp]
Initiative:	+2
Speed: 	30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 	1 handed weapon
22 (+2 Dex, +6 natural, +3 studded crocodile leather,  +2 large turtle shell shield), touch 12, flat-footed 20 
2 handed weapon
20 (+2 Dex, +6 natural, +3 studded crocodile leather, touch 12, flat-footed 20 
Base Attack/Grapple:	+5/+8
Attack:	Claw +8 melee (1d4+3) or  +8 melee (weapon damage ) or javelin +6 ranged (1d6+3)
Full Attack:	2 claws +8 melee (1d4+3) and bite +6 melee (1d4+1) or  +8 melee (weapon damage) and bite +6 melee (1d4+1), or javelin +6 ranged (1d6+3)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: 	Stench dc15
Special Qualities: 	Darkvision 60 ft.
Saves: 	Fort +8, Ref +5, Will +2
Abilities [non elite NPC]	Str 17, Dex 14, Con 19, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 8
Skills:	Balance +5, Climb +8, Hide +9, Swim +8 [pre armour penalty]
Feats:	Multiattack, Power Attack
Environment: 	Temperate or warm marsh, underground
Organization: 	Solo, Commando unit; 2 to 5,  sergeants; [1 per 10 combatant troglizards]
Challenge Rating: 	3 [or 4 if you diagree the Base troglizard is a CR 2]
Treasure: 	50% coins, 50% goods, 50% items

Stench: Like their troglodyte forebears, troglizards excrete an oily, noxious liquid when excited or agitated. This musklike scent is repellant to all creatures others than troglizards. All other living beings within 30 feet must make a DC 15 Fort save or be sickened for 10 rounds. Creatures that successfully save are not affected by the same troglizard's stench for 24 hours. A delay poison or neutralize poison spell removes the sickened effect. Those creatures that are immune to poison are unaffected, and those resistant to poison enjoy their normal bonuses on the saving throw against the stench. The save DC is Constitution-based.
Skills: Troglizards have a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks due to the troglizard's ability to alter its coloration somewhat. This ability functions like that of a chameleon although not to the same extent.[/Sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 22, 2006)

*Lord of Woe*



> *Table: Woeful Escarand Encounters*
> 91-100 A furious Lord of Woe (20-HD advanced nalfeshnee; MM 45) stalks through the halls, eager for a fight after a particularly galling trial.



 [Sblock= Type 4 Demon: Roa’Gulko, The Bully]*Size/Type:*	Huge Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Evil)
*Hit Dice:*	20d8+180= 270 [4.5 per D8] / 280 [5 per D8]
*Initiative:*	+2
*Speed:*	30 ft. (6 squares), fly 40 ft. (poor)
*Armor Class:*	28 (-2 size, +2 Dex, +18 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 26, 
32 [ +4 deflection while unholy aura is active]
33 {+5 dodge when using Combat expertise to the limit]
37 [Unholy Aura + Max Combat expertise]
*Base Attack/Grapple*:	+20/+35
*Attack:	Bite +26 melee (3d8+7) or one simple or matial weapon.
Full Attack:*	Bite +26 melee (3d8+7) and 2 claws +23melee (1d8+3)
*Space/Reach:*	15 ft./15 ft. 3 AoOs per round due to combat reflexes.
*Special Attacks:*	Smite, spell-like abilities, summon demon
*Special Qualities:*	Damage reduction 10/good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to electricity and poison, resistance to acid 10, cold 10, and fire 10, spell resistance 22, telepathy 100 ft., true seeing
*Saves:*	Fort +21, Ref +14, Will +18 { Fort +25, Ref +18, Will +22 while Unholy aura is active]
*Abilities:*	Str 25, Dex 14*, Con 28*, Int 22, Wis 22, Cha 20
*Skills:*	Bluff +28*, Concentration +32*, Diplomacy +32*, Disguise +5 (+7 acting), Hide +17*, Intimidate +28*, Knowledge (arcana) +29*, Listen +37*, Move Silently +25* Search +29*, Sense Motive +29*, Spellcraft +31* (+33* scrolls), Spot +37*, Survival +12* (+14* following tracks), Use Magic Device +28* (+30* scrolls)
*Feats:*	Power Attack, Combat Reflexes, Multiattack, Improved Natural Attack[bite], Weapon Focus (bite), Combat Expertise [15 HD], Improved trip [18 HD].
*Environment:*	Mountain of Woe
*Organization:*	Solitary or troupe (1 Roa’Gulkoe, 1 hezrou, and 2-5 vrocks)
*Challenge Rating*:	17
*Treasure:*	Standard coins; double goods; standard items
*Alignment:*	Always chaotic evil
*Advancement:*	21-42 HD (Gargantuan)
*Level Adjustment:*	—
Roa’Gulko, The Bully can fly despite its small wings. 
Roa’Gulko, The Bully is 28 feet tall and weighs 11,000 pounds. 

Roa’Gulkoe’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction. 

Smite (Su)
Three times per day Roa’Gulko can create a nimbus of unholy light. When the demon triggers the ability, rainbow-colored beams play around its body. One round later they burst in a 60-foot radius. Any creature within this area must succeed on a DC 25 Will save or be dazed for 1d10 rounds as visions of its worst fears hound it. The creature receives its full Dexterity and shield bonuses to AC if attacked but can take no actions. Other demons are immune to this effect. The save DC is Charisma-based. 
Spell-Like Abilities
At will—call lightning (DC 18), feeblemind (DC 20), greater dispel magic, slow (DC 18), greater teleport (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), unholy aura (DC 23). Caster level 12th. The save DCs are Charisma-based. 

Summon Demon (Sp)
Twice per day  Roa’Gulkoe can attempt to summon 1d4 vrocks, 1d4 hezrous, or one glabrezu with a 50% chance of success, or another Nafleshee with a 20% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 5th-level spell. 
True Seeing (Su)
Roa’Gulko continuously uses true seeing, as the spell (caster level 14th). 

Skills
Roa’Gulko has a +8 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks. [/Sblock] [sblock=Unholy Aura]
Abjuration [Evil] 
Level:Clr 8, Evil 8 
Components:V, S, F 
Casting Time:1 standard action 
Range:20 ft. 
Targets:One creature/level in a 20-ft.-radius burst centered on you 
Duration:1 round/level (D) 
Saving Throw: See text 
Spell Resistance:Yes (harmless)  

A malevolent darkness surrounds the subjects, protecting them from attacks, granting them resistance to spells cast by good creatures, and weakening good creatures when they strike the subjects. This abjuration has four effects. First, each warded creature gains a +4 deflection bonus to AC and a +4 resistance bonus on saves. Unlike the effect of protection from good, this benefit applies against all attacks, not just against attacks by good creatures. Second, a warded creature gains spell resistance 25 against good spells and spells cast by good creatures. Third, the abjuration blocks possession and mental influence, just as protection from good does. Finally, if a good creature succeeds on a melee attack against a warded creature, the offending attacker takes 1d6 points of temporary Strength damage (Fortitude negates).[/Sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 29, 2006)

Here is a Lesser planar ally for  the cult of elder elemental evil.  I believe the Elemental would loose the ability to receive STR 1.5 on it's slams use to having additional [un]natural attack. Though from my understanding the template does let it keep the special qualities of being an elemental

From the wall, a distorted being, slightly larger than yourself, exudes forth, the stone giving no resistance to the creature as if grateful to be rid of it. A heartbeat later, a foul scent violates your nostrils, leaving you grateful your eyes only have to contend with hints of stone and slime. Almost bipedal, 4 arm like appendages flail near the top of the thing’s form. Even glancing upon the creature’s muted form call up sensations, urgent and primal, that demand ‘_Destroy this creature or flee from it!'_[Sblock=Half Far spawn Earth Pseudomental, Medium]Medium Outsider (Earth, Extraplanar)
*Hit Dice:*	6d8+36 (63 hp) [66 if you give monsters high average HP]
*Initiative:*	+0
*Speed:	*20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:*	22 ( +12 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 22
*Base Attack/Grapple*:	+4/+9
*Attack:*	Slam +10 melee (1d8+6 magic)* OR tentacle +11 melee(1d4+6 magic)
*Full Attack:*	Slam +10 melee (1d8+6 magic)*, 2 Tentacles +6 melee (1d4+3 magic) OR 4 tentacles +11 melee [1d4+6 magic]
*Space/Reach:*	5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:*	Earth mastery, push 
*Spell like Abilities:	*{  } {  } {  }blur 3/day, {  }touch of idiocy 1/day, {  }stinking cloud1/day 
*Special Qualities:*	Acid resist 10, Blindsight 60 ft, Change shape, DR 5/ magic, Darkvision  60 ft., earth glide, elemental traits, Electricity resist 10, Poison immunity, Spell Resist 16, {  }True Strike 1/day
*Saves:*	Fort +11, Ref +2, Will +4
*Abilities:*	Str 23, Dex 10, Con 23, Int 4, Wis 14, Cha 13 
*Skills:*	Concentration +11, Listen +11, Spot +11 
*Feats:*	 Power Attack, weapon focus tentacle,  blind fight.
*Environment:*	Plane of Earth or areas of Far Rælm corruption
*Organization:*	Solitary 
*Challenge Rating*:	5.66  
*Treasure:*	None
*Alignment:*	Chaotic Evil or Not Applicable
*Advancement:*	7 HD (Medium)

Pre-combat: If alerted to foes, use blur on self and glide into the nearest wall. Change to horrid form.
Round 1: Listen[+2] for party to pass, Glide out of wall near party use touch of idiocy casting defensively if needed and touch foe.
Round 2: If full attack is possible, do so, then adjust into wall to avoid reprisal.
Round 3: Adjust out of wall, full attack if possible. If surrounded, _True Strike_, power attack for full and fight defensively. Strike most annoying combatant. 
Round 4: Full attack and adjust into wall or if party is clustered together, stinking cloud on group and glide beneath them.
Round 5: Launch full attacks from within the wall, using blind fight to reduce miss chance. Flee at 10 or less HP.
Earth pseudomentals speak Terran but rarely choose to do so.

Combat
Though an earth pseudomental moves slowly, it is a relentless opponent. It can travel though solid ground or stone as easily as humans walk on the earth’s surface. It cannot swim, however, and must either walk around a body of water or go through the ground under it. An earth pseudomental can move along the bottom of a body of water but prefers not to.

*Earth Mastery (Ex): * An earth pseudomental gains a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls if both it and its foe are touching the ground. If an opponent is airborne or waterborne, the pseudomental takes a –4 penalty on attack and damage rolls. (These modifiers are not included in the statistics block.)

*Push (Ex): * An earth pseudomental can start a bull rush maneuver without provoking an attack of opportunity. The combat modifiers given in Earth Mastery, above, also apply to the pseudomental’s opposed Strength checks.

*Earth Glide (Ex): * An earth pseudomental can glide through stone, dirt, or almost any other sort of earth except metal as easily as a fish swims through water. Its burrowing leaves behind no tunnel or hole, nor does it create any ripple or other signs of its presence. A move earth spell cast on an area containing a burrowing earth pseudomental flings the pseudomental back 30 feet, stunning the creature for 1 round unless it succeeds on a DC 15 Fortitude save.

*Elemental traits:* Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, and stunning. Not subject to critical hits or flanking. Raise dead, reincarnate, and resurrection, don’t work on this creature. Nor does it eat, sleep, or breathe.[/SIZE]

*True Strike (Su): * Once per day, this creature can make a normal attack with a +20 insight bonus on a single attack roll. The half-farspawn is not affected by the miss chance that applies to attacks against a concealed target. _*Note*, This is not casting true strike, the creature chooses to use this ability and launches the attack that round, often power attacking for full and fighting defensively, reducing the bonus to +12._

*Change Shape*(Su): As a standard action, a half-farspawn can take the form of a grotesque, tentacled mass.This ability functions as described for the change shape ability (see page306 of the Monster Manual), except the creature: looses its slam attack, Push and Earth mastery, movement modes do not change, retains the tentacle attacks and gains two additional tentacle attacks when making a full attack, cannot be flanked, criticaly hit, and Creatures native to the Material Plane take a –1 morale penalty on attack rolls against a half-farspawn in its amorphous form.[/Sblock]


----------



## the Jester (Jun 30, 2006)

Pretty cool stuff...


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 30, 2006)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Pretty cool stuff...




Seconded, and the flavor text of the troglizard is just inspiring... I feel like breeding an army


----------



## frankthedm (Jul 12, 2006)

I advanced some tigers, one to represent the larger breed of the Siberian Tiger, two others for the Liger [Male lion/Female tiger crossbreed mule] The liger was intentionaly given poor spot /listen skills to reprsent an animal that seems permanently "out of it's natural enviroment" due to mixed parentage. It is very good at finding and taking prey, just not avoiding being prey.[sblock=Long Haired Tiger (Siberian)] *	Large Animal *
*	Hit Dice:* 9d8+ 27 (62hp) [67HP] If PCs always can get high average or better on level up
*	Initiative:* +2 
*	Speed:* 40 ft. (8 squares) 
*	Armor Class:* 14 (–1 size, +2 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12 
*	Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+17 
*	Attack:* Claw +12 melee (1d8+7) 
*	Full Attack:* 2 claws +12 melee (1d8+7) and bite +7 melee (2d6+3) 
*	Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft. 
*	Special Attacks:* Improved grab, pounce, rake 1d8+3 
*	Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent 
*	Saves:* Fort +9, Ref +8, Will +4 
*	Abilities:* Str 24, Dex 15, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6 
*	Skills:* Balance +6, Hide +6*, Listen +3, Move Silently +9, Spot +3, Swim +12 
*	Feats:* Alertness, Endurance, Improved Natural Weapon (bite), and Improved Natural Weapon (claw). 
*	Environment:* Cold forests 
*	Organization:* Solitary 
*	Challenge Rating:* 5 
*	Treasure:* Masterwork cold weather outfit.
*	Advancement:* 10–12 HD (Large); 13–18 HD (Huge) 
*	Level Adjustment:* — 

These great cats stand around 3½’ tall at the shoulder and are about 9 feet long. They weigh from 600 to 800 pounds.

Combat
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a Long haired Tiger must hit with a claw or bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake.

Pounce (Ex): If a Long haired Tiger charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks.
Rake (Ex): Attack bonus +12 melee, damage 1d8+3.

Skills: Long haired Tigers have a +4 racial bonus on Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8. 

Long haired Tiger’s thick coats are the equivalent of masterwork cold weather cloths, granting the tiger and those who harvest its coat (Craft [leatherworking] or Survival) a +2 bonus on saves to resist cold dangers.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Liger]
*	Large Animal*
*	Hit Dice: 12d8+48 (102 HP) (108 HP If PCs always can get high average or better on level up)
	Initiative: +2 
	Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares) 
	Armor Class: 14 (–1 size, +2 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12 
	Base Attack/Grapple: +9/+20 
	Attack: Claw +16 melee (1d8+7) 
	Full Attack: 2 claws +16 melee (1d8+7) and bite +10 melee (2d6+3) 
	Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft. 
	Special Attacks: Improved grab, pounce, rake 1d8+3 
	Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent 
	Saves: Fort +12, Ref +10, Will +5 
	Abilities: Str 24, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6 
	Skills: Balance +6, Hide +11*, Listen +1, Move Silently +11, Spot +1, Swim +12 
	Feats: Improved Natural Weapon (bite), Improved Natural Weapon (claw), Power attack, Stealthy and Weapon focus [claw] 
	Environment: Warm plains and warm forests 
	Organization: Solitary 
	Challenge Rating: 6 
	Advancement: 13–18 HD (Huge) 
	Level Adjustment: — 

These great cats stand nearly 4’ tall at the shoulder and are about 10 to 11 feet long. They weigh from 1000 to 1200 pounds. 

Combat
A Liger uses its brute strength to swiftly kill its prey, normally power attacking for 5 points. Claw +11 to hit, 1d8+12 damage;  bite +5 to hit, 2d6+10 damage: grapple bonus +15, rake +10 to hit, 1d8+8 damage.  If it fails to hit during a pounce, it attacks normally there after until driven off or it attacks a foe that seems less protected.

Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a Liger must hit with a claw or bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake.

Pounce (Ex): If a Liger charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks.

Rake (Ex): Attack bonus +15 melee, damage 1d8+3.

Skills: Ligers have a +4 racial bonus on Balance, Hide, and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.[/sblock]
[sblock=Dire Liger]
	Size/Type:	Large Animal
	Hit Dice:	22d8+66 [165 HP] 176 If PCs always can get high average HP or better on level up)
	Initiative:	+2
	Speed:	40 ft. (8 squares)
	Armor Class:	17 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +6 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 15
	Base Attack/Grapple:	+16/+29
	Attack:	Claw +25 melee (2d4+8)
	Full Attack:	2 claws +25 melee (2d4+8) and bite +22 melee (2d6+4)
	Space/Reach:	10 ft./5 ft.
	Special Attacks:	Improved grab, pounce, rake 2d4+4
	Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
	Saves:	Fort +16, Ref +15, Will +14
	Abilities:	Str 28, Dex 15, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10
	Skills:	Hide +11*, Jump +14, Listen +4, Move Silently +15, Spot +5, Swim +10
	Feats:	Improved Natural Attack (claw), Improved Natural Attack (bite), Multiattack, Power Attack, Run, skill focus [move silently], Stealthy, Weapon Focus (claw), 
	Environment:	Warm plains near Warm Forests
	Organization:	Solitary or pair
	Challenge Rating:	10
	Treasure:	None
	Alignment:	Always neutral
	Advancement:	23-32 HD (Large); 33-48 (Huge)
	Level Adjustment:	—
Dire ligers prey on just about anything that moves. They will patiently stalk a potential meal, striking whenever the creature lets down its guard. 

Dire ligers grow to be over 14 feet long and can weigh up to 9,000 pounds. 

Combat
A dire liger attacks by running at prey, leaping, and clawing and biting as it rakes with its rear claws. 

A Dire liger frequently uses power attack, sacrificing 8 points of its attack bonus for +8 to damage. If it fails to hit, or the only available prey is encased in stone or metal, it attacks normally. Claws +17 to hit, 2d4+16 damage; bite +14 to hit, 2d6+12 damage; Rake + 14 to hit, 2d4+12 damage. 

Improved Grab (Ex)
To use this ability, a dire liger must hit with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake. 

Pounce (Ex)
If a dire liger charges, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks. 

Rake (Ex)
Attack bonus +22 melee, damage 2d4+4. 

Skills
Dire ligers have a +4 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks. *In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.[/sblock]*


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 19, 2006)

[Sblock=Advanced 16 HD mummy]Advanced Mummy
Medium Undead 
Hit Dice: 16d12+16+16* (144 hp) [16 from created in desecrated area, 16 from improved toughness]
Initiative: +0 
Speed: 20 ft. (4 squares) 
Armor Class: 20 (+10 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 20 
Base Attack/Grapple: +8/+16 
Attack: Slam +17 melee (1d6+12 plus mummy rot DC22) 
Full Attack: Slam +17 melee (1d6+12 plus mummy rot DC22) 
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft. 
Special Attacks: Despair DC 22, mummy rot DC 22 
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 5/–, darkvision 60 ft., undead traits, vulnerability to fire 
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +2, Will +8 
Abilities: Str 26**, Dex 10, Con —, Int 6, Wis 14, Cha 15 
Skills: Hide +7, Listen +14, Move Silently +7, Spot +14 
Feats: Ability Focus [despair], Ability Focus [Mummy rot], Power Attack, weapon Focus [slam], Great Fortitude, Improved Toughness. 
Environment: Any 
Organization: Solitary, warden squad (2–4), or guardian detail (6–10) 
Challenge Rating: 7 
Treasure: Standard 
Alignment: Usually lawful evil 
Advancement: 17–24 HD (Large) 

*Improved toughness (Libris Mortis and others):* Pre; Base Fort save +2]: Gain 1 Hit point per hit die. Does not stack[/Sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 20, 2006)

Ot of all of these, the Liger is my favorite.


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 26, 2006)

A single tattered sheet from a notebook.
http://img516.imageshack.us/img516/1130/glonstory1ri.gif

_Demogorgon Sacrifice Collection Unit_ 
Fiendish Girallon Striketeam
[Sblock=Fiendish Girallon] 
*	Size/Type:	* 	Large Magical Beast [extraplanar]
*	Hit Dice:	* 	7d10+21 (59 hp) [62 high average]
*	Initiative:	* 	+3
*	Speed:	* 	40 ft. (8 squares), climb 40 ft.
*	Armor Class:	* 	16 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 15
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	* 	+7/+17
*	Attack:	* 	Claw +13 melee (1d4+6 [magic])
OR Masterwork Great club +13 [2d8+9 [blunt]}
*	Full Attack:	* 	4 claws +13 melee (1d4+6[magic]) and bite +7 melee (1d8+3[magic]) OR Masterwork Greatclub +13/+6 [2d8+9 [blunt]} and 2 claws +7 melee (1d4+3) and bite +7 melee (1d8+3)
*	Space/Reach:	* 	10 ft./10 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	* 	Rend 2d4+9, Smite Good [1/day +7 damge]
*	Special Qualities:	* 	Darkvision 60 ft.,low-light vision, scent, DR 5/Magic, Resist Cold 5, Resist Fire 5, SR 12
*	Saves:	* 	Fort +7, Ref +8, Will +5
*	Abilities:	* 	Str 22, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7
*	Skills:	* 	Climb +18, Move Silently +8, Spot +6
*	Feats:	* 	Iron Will, Improved Toughness, Weapon Focus Claw or Iron Will, Improved Toughness, Weapon proficiency Greatclub 
*	Environment:	* 	Warm forests
*	Organization:	* 	company of 8
*	Challenge Rating:	* 	7
*	Treasure:	* 	Masterwork Large Great club
*	Alignment:	* 	Always CE
*	Advancement:	* 	8-10 HD (Large); 11-21 HD (Huge)
Girallons are savage, magical cousins of the gorilla. When moving on the ground, a girallon walks on its legs and lower arms. An adult girallon is about 8 feet tall, broad-chested, and covered in thick, pure white fur. It weighs about 800 pounds. 
Combat
A solitary girallon usually conceals itself in the branches of a tree or under a pile of leaves and brush, with only its nose showing. When it spots or scents prey, it charges to the attack. A girallon picks up prey that is small enough to carry and withdraws, often vanishing into the trees before the victim’s companions can do anything to retaliate. Against larger foes, a girallon seeks to tear a single opponent to bits as quickly as it can. 
Rend (Ex)
A girallon that hits with two or more claw attacks latches onto the opponent’s body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an extra 2d4+9 points of damage. 
Skills
A girallon has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened.  [/Sblock][Sblock=Fiendish Girallon 2nd in command]
*	Size/Type:	* 	Large Magical Beast [extraplanar]
*	Hit Dice:	* 	10d10+30 (85 hp) [90 high average]
*	Initiative:	* 	+3
*	Speed:	* 	40 ft. (8 squares), climb 40 ft.
*	Armor Class:	* 	17 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 15
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	* 	+10/+20
*	Attack:	* 	Claw +13 melee (1d4+6) OR +1 Merciful Great club +16 [2d8 +10 +1d6 [Magic, Blunt, Nonlethal]}
*	Full Attack:	* 	4 claws +15 melee (1d4+6[magic]) and bite +7 melee (1d8+3[magic]) OR +1 Merciful Great club +16/+11 [2d8 +10 +1d6 [Magic, Blunt, Nonlethal]} and 2 claws +7 melee (1d4+3[magic]) and bite +7 melee (1d8+3[magic])
*	Space/Reach:	* 	10 ft./10 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	* 	Rend 2d4+9, Smite Good [1/day +10 damage]
*	Special Qualities:	* 	Darkvision 60 ft.,low-light vision, scent, DR 5/Magic, Resist Cold 10, Resist Fire 10, SR 15
*	Saves:	* 	Fort +9, Ref 11, Will +6
*	Abilities:	* 	Str 22, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7
*	Skills:	* 	Climb +14, Move Silently +12, Spot +6
*	Feats:	* 	Iron Will, Improved Toughness, Proficency Great club. Combat Reflexes.
*	Environment:	* 	Warm forests
*	Organization:	* 	Leader of the company 
*	Challenge Rating:	* 	9
*	Treasure:	* 	+1 Merciful Large great club 10,000 gp [extra value is from being an obscene art object]
*	Alignment:	* 	Always neutral CE
*	Advancement:	* 	11-21 HD (Huge)

Girallons are savage, magical cousins of the gorilla. When moving on the ground, a girallon walks on its legs and lower arms. An adult girallon is about 8 feet tall, broad-chested, and covered in thick, pure white fur. It weighs about 800 pounds. 
Combat
A solitary girallon usually conceals itself in the branches of a tree or under a pile of leaves and brush, with only its nose showing. When it spots or scents prey, it charges to the attack. A girallon picks up prey that is small enough to carry and withdraws, often vanishing into the trees before the victim’s companions can do anything to retaliate. Against larger foes, a girallon seeks to tear a single opponent to bits as quickly as it can. 
Rend (Ex)
A girallon that hits with two or more claw attacks latches onto the opponent’s body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an extra 2d4+9 points of damage. 
Skills
A girallon has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened.  [/Sblock]
[Sblock=Fiendish Girallon leader]
*	Size/Type:	* 	Hiuge Magical Beast [extraplanar]
*	Hit Dice:	* 	19d10+114 (218 hp) [228 high average]
*	Initiative:	* 	+3
*	Speed:	* 	40 ft. (8 squares), climb 40 ft.
*	Armor Class:	* 	18 (-2 size, +3 Dex, +7 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 15
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	* 	+19/ +37
*	Attack:	* 	Claw  +27 melee (1d6+6) or Great club +27 [3d8+15 [blunt]} 
*	Full Attack:	* 	Huge Great club +27/+21/+16 [3d8 +15[Blunt]} and 2 claws +27 melee (1d6+5[magic]) and bite +27 melee (2d6+5[magic])
*	Space/Reach:	* 	15 ft./15 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	* 	Rend 2d6+15, Smite Good [1/day +19 damage]
*	Special Qualities:	* 	Darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, DR 10/Magic, Resist Cold 10, Resist Fire 10, SR 24
*	Saves:	* 	Fort +15, Ref +14, Will +9
*	Abilities:	* 	Str 30, Dex 16, Con 20, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7
*	Skills:	* 	Climb +14, Move Silently +20, Spot +6
*	Feats:	* 	Iron Will[1st], Improved Toughness[3rd], Proficiency Great club[6th]. Combat Reflexes[9th], Power Attack[12th], Multiattack[15th], Improved Multiattack[18th]
*	Environment:	* 	Warm forests
*	Organization:	* 	Leader of the company 
*	Challenge Rating:	* 	14
*	Treasure:	* 
*	Alignment:	* 	Always neutral CE
*	Advancement:	* 	11-21 HD (Huge)

Power Attack: This brutish specimen usually Power attacks for 10 points unless it is having trouble hitting it’s foes. -10 to hit, +10 to damage [+20 with the greatclub] Full attack computation is as follows…
*Huge Great club +17/+11/+6 [3d8 +35[Blunt]} and 2 claws +17 melee (1d6+15[magic]) and bite +17 melee (2d6+15[magic]) *

Rend (Ex)
A girallon that hits with two or more claw attacks latches onto the opponent’s body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an extra 2d6+15 points of damage. 

Skills
A girallon has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened.  [/Sblock]
[Sblock=Fiendish Girallon leader, Barbarian 1]
*	Size/Type:	* 	Huge Magical Beast [extraplanar]
*	Hit Dice:	* 	19d10+ 1d12 + 140 (251hp) [ 261 high average] (291hp) [301 high average] 
*	Initiative:	* 	+2
*	Speed:	* 	50 ft. (10 squares), climb 40 ft.
*	Armor Class:	* 	17 15  (-2 size, +2 Dex, +7 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 15
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	* 	+20/ +40  +42
*	Attack:	* 	Claw  +30 melee (1d6+12) or Great club +30 [3d8+18, 19-20 x2 [blunt]} 
 *	Raging:* 	Claw  +32 melee (1d6+14) or Great club +32 [3d8+21, 19-20 x2 [blunt]} 
*	Full Attack:	* 	Huge Great club +30/+25/+20/+15 [3d8 +18, 19-20 x2 [Blunt]} and 2 claws +30 melee (1d6+7[magic]) and bite +30 melee (2d6+7[magic])
*	Raging Full:	* Huge Great club +32/+27/+22/+17 [3d8 +21, 19-20 x2 [Blunt]} and 2 claws +32 melee (1d6+7[magic]) and bite +32 melee (2d6+7[magic]) 
*	Space/Reach:	* 	15 ft./15 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	* 	Rage, Rend 2d6+18 +21, Smite Good [1/day +20 damage]
*	Special Qualities:	* 	Darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, DR 10/Magic, Resist Cold 10, Resist Fire 10, SR 25
*	Saves:	* 	Fort +18  +20, Ref +13, Will +11 +13 
*	Abilities:	* 	Str 34, Dex 14, Con 24, Int 3, Wis 16, Cha 8
*	Skills:	* 	Climb +17, Move Silently +20, Spot +7
*	Feats:	* 	Iron Will[1st], Improved Toughness[3rd], Combat Reflexes [6th]. Improved critical Great club [9th], Power Attack[12th], Multiattack[15th], Improved Multiattack[18th]
*	Environment:	* 	Warm forests
*	Organization:	* 	Leader of the company 
*	Challenge Rating:	* 	15
*	Treasure:	* 
*	Alignment:	* 	Always neutral CE
*	Advancement:	* 	21 HD (Huge)

Rage: This Creature can rage 1 per day. The Changes to its stat block are reflected in red. This lasts 7 rounds.

Power Attack: This brutish specimen usually Power attacks for 10 points unless it is having trouble hitting it’s foes. -10 to hit, +10 to damage [+20 with the greatclub] Full attack computation is as follows…
*Huge Great club +20/+15/+10/+5 [3d8 +38, 19-20 x2 [Blunt]} and 2 claws +20 melee (1d6+17[magic]) and bite +20 melee (2d6+17[magic])
Huge Great club +22/+17/+12/+7 [3d8 +41, 19-20 x2 [Blunt]} and 2 claws +22 melee (1d6+17[magic]) and bite +22 melee (2d6+17[magic])  *

Rend (Ex):A girallon that hits with two or more claw attacks latches onto the opponent’s body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an extra 2d6+18 2d6+21 points of damage. 

Skills: A girallon has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened.  [/Sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 29, 2006)

[sblock=The Beast of Radlebb Woods]







			
				Spellweaver @ wotc boards said:
			
		

> _It was a dark and windy night. Rain poured endlessly from black skies that  lit up when the occasional lightning forked its way across them, followed by thunderous crashes that made the very earth shake. It was the biggest lightning storm of living memory, and to Pasha that was a long time.
> 
> 'Tell us a story, grandpa' little Boris and Natascha pleaded. The noise outside had kept them awake long past their usual bedtime and they gathered with the rest of the woodcutter family around the fireplace of the small cottage.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

Here is a advanced Dire Boar. 

[Sblock=Advanced Dire boar]
Hit Dice:	16d8+64 [136] + Ferocity
Initiative:	+1
Speed:	40 ft. (8 squares)
Armor Class:	16 (–1 size, +1 dex,, +6 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 15
Base Attack/Grapple:	+12/+24
Attack:	Gore +20 melee (2d6+12)
Full Attack:	Gore +20 melee (2d6+12)
Space/Reach:	10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	Ferocity
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Saves:	Fort +14, Ref +10, Will +13
Abilities:	Str 27, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 8
Skills:	Listen +12,hide +1, Spot +13
Feats:	Alertness, Endurance, Iron Will, weapon focus. improved natural attack, improved critical.
Environment:	Temperate forests
Organization:	Solitary or herd (5–8)
Challenge Rating:	7
Treasure:	None
Alignment:	Always neutral
Advancement:	8–16 HD (Large); 17–21 HD (Huge)
Level Adjustment:	—
Dire boars are omnivorous and spend most of their time rooting around, much as ordinary pigs do. They viciously attack anything that approaches them, however.
Dire boars grow up to 12 feet long and weigh as much as 2,000 pounds.
Combat
A dire boar charges its opponent, trying to rip the target open with its tusks.
Ferocity (Ex): A dire boar is such a tenacious combatant that it continues to fight without penalty even while disabled or dying.[/Sblock]_The priesthood of orcus has taken the shoes from the mount of a fallen hero and placed them on the Beast they infused with Daemonic essence._

For parties who don't bother with tactics, here is one that could provide a wake up call /  death knell. Not that smart, but wise enough to hit, take cover, and hit again. Familiarize yourself with the "ready action" *before* this fight and don't forget it has spell resitance. 

[Sblock=Advanced Feindish Boar]-Large Magic beast [extraplanar]
Hit Dice:	16d8+48 [120] + Ferocity
Initiative:	+1
Speed:	40 ft. enhanced to 70 FT.(14 squares)
Armor Class:	17 (–1 size, +2 dex, +6 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 15
Base Attack/Grapple:	+12/+24
Attack:	Gore +19 melee (2d6+12)
Full Attack:	Gore +19 melee (2d6+12)
Space/Reach:	10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	Ferocity, Smite good {+16 damage 1/day
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent, SR 19, Cold & fire resist 10, DR10 magic
Saves:	Fort +14, Ref +10, Will +13
Abilities:	Str 27, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 3, Wis 13, Cha 8
Skills:	Listen +11, Hide +1, Spot +11
Feats:	*Power attack, Endurance, Iron Will, Dodge, mobility, spring attack.
Environment:	Temperate forests
Challenge Rating:	9*
Treasure:	Horseshoes of zyphyr [6000gp] + scattered treasure and gear from victims = an encounter level 9 treasure
Alignment:	Chaotic evil
Advancement:	8–16 HD (Large); 17–21 HD (Huge)
Level Adjustment:	—[/Sblock]

If the previous beast was not enogh to be a threat, here is a beast that should be a deadly fight. The rules use was fast and loose so it ain't perfect...

[Sblock=Hogzilla!]it is smart enough to use its feats effectivly. The Cult has equipped it with the magical chain barding of a Huge beast as well. The have given it bloated, enchanted ticks that act as potions when they are consumed:yuck:. Add other potions as needed to challenge the party. A beast this ferocious has left great ruin in the woods, one could get rich looting the woods, though the cult has rounded up the enchanted items they can find.

Hogzilla!
Advanced /awakened /fiendish/ Boarbarian1: Magical beast, extraplanar
Hit Dice:	22d8 + 1d12 +con= 267HP [313 Raging] &Ferocity
Initiative:	+4
Speed:	50 ft.enhanced to 80 ft. 16 squares.
Armor Class:	27 [25] (–2 size, +4 dex,,+6 armour, +9 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 23.
Base Attack/Grapple:	+17/+39[41]
Attack:	Gore +29[31] melee (2d6+21[24] magic
Full Attack:	Gore + melee (2d6+21[24] Magic
Space/Reach:	15ft./10t.
Special Attacks:	Ferocity, Rage 1/day[stats], smite good {+23 damage 1/day
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, 60' darkvision scent, SR 19, Cold & fire resist 10, DR10 magic
Saves:	Fort +23[25], Ref +17, Will +17[19]
Abilities:	Str 38,[42] Dex 18, Con 24[28], Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
Skills:	Listen +11, Hide -1 Spot +11, survival +8
Feats:	Iron will, Endurance, weapon focus, dodge, power attack, improved critical, mobility, spring attack
Environment:	Temperate forests
Organization:	Solitary or with Orcus cultists
Challenge Rating:	13
Treasure:	+2 chain’shirt’ barding{4550gp], Horseshoes of zyphyr [6000gp], potion tick of flight[750] 

[ scattered in forest] 50,000 copper,10,000 silver, 500gp 100 platinum, 2000 in goods and gear [more if PC skilled in armour and weapon smithing]
Alignment:	Chaotic evil [/Sblock]*


----------



## TarionzCousin (Oct 1, 2006)

You should win an award for this. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 3, 2006)

[IMaGel]http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/4561/devouer1ec1.jpg[/IMaGel]The Devourer is one of the nastier undead Wotc created for it's edition of D&D. Enfeeblement, paralysis, ranged touch energy drain and the ability to tear the soul from a victim's body and consume it. Add in abilities that can drive groups of victims temporarily insane and you have an undead critter ready to cause a TPK. The art in the monster manual  did the critter no justice, though Brom's cover for Dungeon magazine is fantastic. The look of soul consuming terror on the doomed victim is absolute perfection, made even more horrific since the victim is 



Spoiler



a high level paladin .



Note: There are a handful of rules questions relating to the monster’s abilities, see this thread if any the trick this monster has perplexes you. 

[Sblock=Delraich, soul devouring horror from Magic:the Gathering] Devourer advanced 8HD and power attacked with the fugly stick.




*Size/Type: Large Undead (Extraplanar) *
*Hit Dice:*  20d12 (130 hp) [140 high average HP]
*Initiative:*  +4 
*Speed:*  30 ft. (6 squares) 
*Armor Class:*  24 (-1 size, +15 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 24 
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +10/+23 
*Attack:*  Claw +18 melee (1d6+9) 
*Full Attack:*  2 claws +18 melee (1d6+9) 
*Space/Reach:*  10 ft./10 ft. 
*Special Attacks:*  Energy drain, trap essence, spell-like abilities.
*Special Qualities:*  Darkvision 60 ft., spell deflection, spell resistance 21, undead traits 
*Saves:*  Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +15
*Abilities:*  Str 29, Dex 10, Con Ø, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 18
*Skills:*  Climb +25, Concentration +27, Diplomacy +5, Jump +25, Listen +26, Move Silently +23, Search +18, Sense Motive +19, Spot +26, Survival +11 (+13 following tracks) 
*Feats:*  Blind-Fight[1st], Improved initiative [3rd], Combat Expertise[6th], Great fortitude[9th],Quicken spell like ability (Ghoul touch) [12th] Ability focus (trap essence)[15th] quicken spell like ability (confusion)[18th]
*Environment:*  Any 
*Organization:*  Solitary 
*Challenge Rating:*  13 
*Treasure:*  None 
*Alignment:*  Always neutral evil 
*Advancement:*  13-24 HD (Large); 25-36 HD (Huge) 

Trapped soul; 3d4+3 levels [5 SLA uses per level, 5 uses become 1 negative level on the soul]
                
             

	Quickened Confusion SLA
	Quickened Ghoul Touch SLA

The Delraich is a horror out of nightmares that seems only interested in absorbing souls into itself. Its behaviors and abilities indicate it may have been a Devourer exposed to Far Realm corruption by it devouring a weaker creature of far realm. The corruption seems to be in appearance since the creature has yet to exhibit the common traits of other pseudonatural beings.

The Delraich is about 14 feet tall and weighs 2000 pounds. 

The Delraich can speak Common. 

Combat
Even if it had no special abilities, the Delraich would be a terrible opponent, for its bony claws can flay enemies alive. 

*Energy Drain (Su)*
Living creatures hit by the Delraich’s claw attack or spectral hand ability gain one negative level. The DC is 20 for the Fortitude save to remove a negative level. The save DC is Charisma-based. 

*Trap Essence (Su)*
The Delraich is most feared for its ability to consume an enemy’s life essence. To do so, it must forgo its normal melee attacks and make a trap essence attack. This requires a normal attack roll [+18] but deals no damage. The affected creature must succeed a Fortitude save (DC 26) or die instantly. The save DC is Charisma-based. A slain creature’s essence is trapped within the Delraich’s form, and the victims face appears on the center of the Delraich’s chest. The trapped essence cannot be raised or resurrected, but a limited wish, miracle, or wish spell frees it, as does destroying the Delraich. The Delraich can hold only one essence at a time. 

The trapped essence provides the Delraich with enough power to use five spell-like abilities for each Hit Die or level of the trapped creature. As this energy is expended, the face of the trapped soul slides away from the center of the chest. The trapped essence gains one negative level for every five times the Delraich uses one of its spell-like abilities. When the essence’s number of negative levels equals the creature’s total Hit Dice or level, the essence is drained irrevocably and the now soulless face trophy slides far enough from the center of the Delraich’s chest to make room for the next victim. If an essence is freed, the restored creature must succeed on a DC 24 Fortitude save for each negative level or lose that level permanently. 

*Spell-Like Abilities*
At the start of any encounter, the trapped essence within the Delraich is assumed to have 3d4+3 levels (enough fuel for thirty to seventy-five uses). Once per round, the Delraich can use one of the following abilities: _confusion (DC 18), control undead (DC 21), ghoul touch (DC 16), lesser planar ally, ray of enfeeblement, spectral hand, suggestion (DC 17), true seeing_. Caster level 18th. The save DCs are Charisma-based. 

*Spell Deflection (Su)*
The trapped essence provides a measure of magical protection. If any of the following spells are cast at the Delraich and overcome its spell resistance, they affect the imprisoned essence instead: _banishment, chaos hammer, confusion, crushing despair, detect thoughts, dispel evil, dominate person, fear, geas/quest, holy word, hypnotism, imprisonment, magic jar, maze, suggestion, trap the soul_, or any form of _charm _ or _compulsion_. In many cases, this deflection effectively neutralizes the spell. Some of these effects might eliminate the trapped essence, depriving the Delraich of its spell-like abilities until it can consume another victim. 

*Undead Traits*: 
Immune to mind affecting spells and abilities, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save unless it also works on objects or is harmless. It is not subject to extra damage from critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage to its physical ability scores, ability drain, energy drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or death from massive damage. It cannot be raised, and resurrection works only if it is willing. It has darkvision out to 60 feet. [/Sblock][Sblock=Delraich, soul devouring being of madness - Pseudonatural Version]




*Size/Type: Large Undead (Extraplanar) *
*Hit Dice:*  20d12 (130 hp) [140 high average HP]
*Initiative:*  +4 
*Speed:*  30 ft. (6 squares) 
*Armor Class:*  *24 (-1 size, +15 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 24 
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +10/+23 
*Attack:*  Claw +18 melee (1d6+9) 
*Full Attack:*  2 claws +18 melee (1d6+9) 
*Space/Reach:*  10 ft./10 ft. 
*Special Attacks:*  Energy drain, trap essence, spell-like abilities, True strike
*Special Qualities:*  Alternate form, darkvision 60 ft., DR10/Magic,  resistance to acid and electricity 15, spell deflection, spell resistance 25, undead traits 
*Saves:*  Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +15
*Abilities:*  Str 29, Dex 10, Con Ø, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 18
*Skills:*  Climb +25, Concentration +27, Diplomacy +5, Jump +25, Listen +26, Move Silently +23, Search +18, Sense Motive +19, Spot +26, Survival +11 (+13 following tracks) 
*Feats:*  Blind-Fight[1st], Improved initiative [3rd], Combat Expertise[6th], Great fortitude[9th],Quicken spell like ability (Ghoul touch) [12th] Ability focus (trap essence)[15th] quicken spell like ability (confusion)[18th]
*Environment:*  Any 
*Organization:*  Solitary 
*Challenge Rating:*  15 
*Treasure:*  None 
*Alignment:*  Always neutral evil 
*Advancement:*  13-24 HD (Large); 25-36 HD (Huge) 

Trapped soul; 3d4+3 levels [5 SLA uses per level, 5 uses become 1 negative level on the soul]
                
             

	Quickened Confusion SLA
	Quickened Ghoul Touch SLA
 Su: Attack with true strike benefit 

The Delraich is a horror out of nightmares that seems only interested in absorbing souls into itself. Its behaviors and alternate form indicate it may have been a Devourer exposed to Far Realm corruption. Whether that was caused by it entering the Far Raelm through a tear in an outer plane or by it devouring a weaker creature of far realm remains to be divined.

The Delraich is about 14 feet tall and weighs 2000 pounds. 

Delraich can speak Common. 

Combat
Even if it had no special abilities, the Delraich would be a terrible opponent, for its bony claws can flay enemies alive. 

*Alternate Form (Su): * 
Due to the grotesque form of the Delraich, other creatures receive a –1 morale penalty on their attack rolls against it. As a standard action, the Delraich can assume the form of the extraplanar undead creature commonly known as a Devourer . Despite the slightly more terrestrial appearance, its abilities remain unchanged. 

*Energy Drain (Su)*
Living creatures hit by the Delraich’s claw attack or spectral hand ability gain one negative level. The DC is 20 for the Fortitude save to remove a negative level. The save DC is Charisma-based. 

*Trap Essence (Su)*
The Delraich is most feared for its ability to consume an enemy’s life essence. To do so, it must forgo its normal melee attacks and make a trap essence attack. This requires a normal attack roll [+18] but deals no damage. The affected creature must succeed a Fortitude save (DC 26) or die instantly. The save DC is Charisma-based. A slain creature’s essence is trapped within the Delraich’s form, and the victims face appears on the center of the Delraich’s chest. The trapped essence cannot be raised or resurrected, but a limited wish, miracle, or wish spell frees it, as does destroying the Delraich. The Delraich can hold only one essence at a time. 

The trapped essence provides the Delraich with enough power to use five spell-like abilities for each Hit Die or level of the trapped creature. As this energy is expended, the face of the trapped soul slides away from the center of the chest. The trapped essence gains one negative level for every five times the Delraich uses one of its spell-like abilities. When the essence’s number of negative levels equals the creature’s total Hit Dice or level, the essence is drained irrevocably and the now soulless face trophy slides far enough from the center of the Delraich’s chest to make room for the next victim. If an essence is freed, the restored creature must succeed on a DC 24 Fortitude save for each negative level or lose that level permanently. 

*True Strike (Su): * 
Once per day, the Delraich can gain a +20 insight bonus on a single attack roll. In addition, the creature suffers no miss chance against a target that has concealment or total concealment when making this attack. It most often uses this when attempting a trap essence one it has been deprived of a trapped soul.

*Spell-Like Abilities*
At the start of any encounter, the trapped essence within the Delraich is assumed to have 3d4+3 levels (enough fuel for thirty to seventy-five uses). Once per round, the Delraich can use one of the following abilities: _confusion (DC 18), control undead (DC 21), ghoul touch (DC 16), lesser planar ally, ray of enfeeblement, spectral hand, suggestion (DC 17), true seeing_. Caster level 18th. The save DCs are Charisma-based. 

*Spell Deflection (Su)*
The trapped essence provides a measure of magical protection. If any of the following spells are cast at the Delraich and overcome its spell resistance, they affect the imprisoned essence instead: _banishment, chaos hammer, confusion, crushing despair, detect thoughts, dispel evil, dominate person, fear, geas/quest, holy word, hypnotism, imprisonment, magic jar, maze, suggestion, trap the soul_, or any form of _charm _ or _compulsion_. In many cases, this deflection effectively neutralizes the spell. Some of these effects might eliminate the trapped essence, depriving the Delraich of its spell-like abilities until it can consume another victim. 

*Undead Traits*: 
Immune to mind affecting spells and abilities, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save unless it also works on objects or is harmless. It is not subject to extra damage from critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage to its physical ability scores, ability drain, energy drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or death from massive damage. It cannot be raised, and resurrection works only if it is willing. It has darkvision out to 60 feet. [/Sblock]   [Sblock=Great Devourer, maximum advancment devourer]*Size/Type:*  Huge Undead (Extraplanar)
*Hit Dice:*  36d12+32 (270hp) 288 high average 
*Initiative:*  +4 
*Speed:*  30 ft. (6 squares) 
*Armor Class:*  25 (-1 Dex, -2 size, +18 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 24 
*Base Attack/Grapple:*  +18/+39 
*Attack:*  Claw +33 melee (1d8+16 crit.19-20x2) 
*Full Attack:*  2 claws +33 melee (1d8+16 crit.19-20x2) 
*Space/Reach:*  15 ft./15 ft. 
*Special Attacks:*  Energy drain, trap essence, spell-like abilities 
*Special Qualities:*  Darkvision 60 ft., spell deflection, spell resistance 21, undead traits 
*Saves:*  Fort +14, Ref +11, Will +23 
*Abilities:*  Str 42, Dex 8, Con Ø, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 17 
*Skills:*  Climb +30, Concentration +40, Diplomacy +24, Hide +10, Jump +30, Listen +30, Move Silently +24 , Search +20, Sense Motive +20, Spot +30, Survival +13 (+15 following tracks), Tumble +6 [CC & synergy]
*Feats:*  Blind-Fight[1th], Combat Expertise[3th], Improved Initiative[6th], Improved Toughness[9th],  Weapon Focus (claw) [12th], improved critical [Claw][15th], power attack [18th], quicken spell like ability (confusion)[21th], Improved trip, [24st], Improved Disarm 27th, Empower spell like ability (Ray of enfeeblement)[30th], quicken spell like ability (Ray of enfeeblement)[33rd], Great fortitude [36th ]
*Environment:*  Any 
*Organization:*  Solitary plus planar allies.
*Challenge Rating:*  18 
*Treasure:*  None 
*Alignment:*  Always neutral evil 

This huge devourer is about 25 feet tall and weighs 8000 pounds. 

This ancient Devourer speaks Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Elf, Giant, Githyanki, Infernal, Terran and one language of importance to plot.

*Energy Drain (Su)*
Living creatures hit by a devourer’s claw attack or spectral hand ability gain one negative level. The DC is 29 for the Fortitude save to remove a negative level. The save DC is Charisma-based. 

If an attack that includes an energy drain scores a critical hit, it drains twice the given amount. A creature gains 5 temporary hit points (10 on a critical hit) for each negative level it bestows (though not if the negative level is caused by a spell or similar effect). These temporary hit points last for a maximum of 1 hour. 

A creature takes the following penalties for each negative level it has gained: -1 on all skill checks and ability checks, -1 on attack rolls and saving throws, -5 hit points. -1 effective level (whenever the creature’s level is used in a die roll or calculation, reduce it by one for each negative level). If the victim casts spells, she loses access to one spell as if she had cast her highest-level, currently available spell. (If she has more than one spell at her highest level, she chooses which she loses.) In addition, when she next prepares spells or regains spell slots, she gets one less spell slot at her highest spell level.  

*Trap Essence (Su)*
The devourer is named for its ability to consume an enemy’s life essence. To do so, it must forgo its normal melee attacks and make a trap essence attack. This requires a normal attack roll but deals no damage. The affected creature must succeed a Fortitude save (DC 29) or die instantly. The save DC is Charisma-based. A slain creature’s essence is trapped within the devourer’s ribs, and the tiny figure takes on that victim’s features. The trapped essence cannot be raised or resurrected, but a limited wish, miracle, or wish spell frees it, as does destroying the devourer. A devourer can hold only one essence at a time. 

The trapped essence provides a devourer with enough power to use five spell-like abilities for each Hit Die or level of the trapped creature. As this energy is expended, the twisted soul fades away until it evaporates completely. The trapped essence gains one negative level for every five times the devourer uses one of its spell-like abilities. When the essence’s number of negative levels equals the creature’s total Hit Dice or level, the essence is destroyed. If an essence is freed, the restored creature must succeed on a DC 29 Fortitude save for each negative level or lose that level permanently. 

*Spell-Like Abilities*
At the start of any encounter, the trapped essence within a devourer is assumed to have 3d4+3 levels (enough fuel for thirty to seventy-five uses). Once per round, a devourer can use one of the following abilities: confusion (DC 17), control undead (DC 20), ghoul touch (DC 15), lesser planar ally, ray of enfeeblement, spectral hand, suggestion (DC 16), true seeing. Caster level 18th. The save DCs are Charisma-based. 

*Spell Deflection (Su)*
The trapped essence provides a measure of magical protection. If any of the following spells are cast at the devourer and overcome its spell resistance, they affect the imprisoned essence instead: banishment, chaos hammer, confusion, crushing despair, detect thoughts, dispel evil, dominate person, fear, geas/quest, holy word, hypnotism, imprisonment, magic jar, maze, suggestion, trap the soul, or any form of charm or compulsion. In many cases, this deflection effectively neutralizes the spell. Some of these effects might eliminate the trapped essence, depriving the devourer of its spell-like abilities until it can consume another victim. 

*Undead Traits*: 
Immune to mind affecting spells and abilities, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save unless it also works on objects or is harmless. It is not subject to extra damage from critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage to its physical ability scores, ability drain, energy drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or death from massive damage. It cannot be raised, and resurrection works only if it is willing. It has darkvision out to 60 feet.[/Sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 5, 2006)

[sblock=Ancient Black Pudding]
*	Size/Type:	*	Gargantuan Ooze
*	Hit Dice:	*	30d10+300 = 465
*	Initiative:	*	-4
*	Speed:	*	20 ft. (4 squares), climb 20 ft.
*	Armor Class:	*	2 (-4 size, -4 Dex), touch 2, flat-footed 1
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+22 /+42
*	Attack:	*	Slam +26 melee (3d6+12 plus 3d6 acid)
*	Full Attack:	*	Slam +26 melee (3d6+12 plus 3d6 acid)
*	Space/Reach:	*	25 ft./20 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	Acid, constrict 2d8+12 plus 2d6 acid, improved grab
*	Special Qualities:	*	Blindsight 60 ft., split, ooze traits
*	Saves:	*	Fort +19, Ref +5, Will +4
*	Abilities:	*	Str 26, Dex 2, Con 30, Int Ø, Wis 1, Cha 1
*	Skills:	*	Climb +16
*	Feats:	*	—
*	Environment:	*	Underground
*	Organization:	*	Solitary
*	Challenge Rating:	*	14
*	Treasure:	*	None
*	Alignment:	*	Always neutral
The typical black pudding measures 15 feet across and 2 feet thick. It weighs about 18,000 pounds.

*Combat * A black pudding attacks by grabbing and squeezing their prey.
*
Acid (Ex): * The creature secretes a digestive acid that dissolves organic material and metal quickly, but does not affect stone. Any melee hit or constrict attack deals acid damage, and the opponent’s armor and clothing dissolve and become useless immediately unless they succeed on DC 35 Reflex saves. A metal or wooden weapon that strikes a black pudding also dissolves immediately unless it succeeds on a DC 35 Reflex save. The save DCs are Constitution-based.

The pudding’s acidic touch deals 21 points of damage per round to wooden or metal objects, but the ooze must remain in contact with the object for 1 full round to deal this damage.

*Constrict (Ex): * A black pudding deals automatic slam and acid damage with a successful grapple check. The opponent’s clothing and armor take a –4 penalty on Reflex saves against the acid.

*Improved Grab (Ex): * To use this ability, a black pudding must hit with its slam attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict.
*
Split (Ex): * Slashing and piercing weapons deal no damage to a black pudding. Instead the creature splits into two identical puddings, each with half of the original’s current hit points (round down). A pudding with 10 hit points or less cannot be further split and dies if reduced to 0 hit points.

*Skills: * A black pudding has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened.[/sblock]

A little while back i realized grey oozes are normally medium. Since they need to be large to use Improved Grab on medium PCs, Here's an Advanced one! Just don't tell your players who made it. [sblock=Advanced Large Grey Ooze statblock]
http://img108.imageshack.us/img108/8829/fastgreyooze1uj.jpg
*	Size/Type:	*	Large Ooze
*	Hit Dice:	*	7d10+56 (94hp) {98HP high average]
*	Initiative:	*	-5
*	Speed:	*	10 ft. (2 squares)
*	Armor Class:	*	7 (-5 Dex, -1 size, +3 natural armor), touch 4, flat-footed 7
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+5/+14
*	Attack:	*	Slam +9 melee (1d8+7 plus 1d6 acid)
*	Full Attack:	*	Slam +9 melee (1d8+7 plus 1d6 acid)
*	Space/Reach:	*	10 ft./5 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	Acid, constrict 1d8+7 plus 1d6 acid, improved grab
*	Special Qualities:	*	Blindsight 60 ft., immunity to *cold and fire*, ooze traits*, transparent
*	Saves:	*	Fort +10, Ref -3, Will -3
*	Abilities:	*	Str 20, Dex 1, Con 26, Int Ø, Wis 1, Cha 1 [Con received the 1 level up point]
*	Challenge Rating:	*	6
*	Treasure:	*	None {Gems in previous editions IIRC]
*	Alignment:	*	Always neutral
*	Advancement:	*	8-9 HD (Large)

A gray ooze strikes like a snake, slamming opponents with its body. 

Acid (Ex)
A gray ooze secretes a digestive acid that quickly dissolves organic material and metal, but not stone. Any melee hit or constrict attack deals acid damage.* Armor or clothing dissolves and becomes useless immediately  unless it succeeds on a DC 21 Reflex save. A metal or wooden weapon that strikes a gray ooze also dissolves immediately unless it succeeds on a DC 21 Reflex save.* The save DCs are Constitution-based. 

The ooze’s acidic touch deals 21 points of damage per round to wooden or metal objects, but the ooze must remain in contact with the object for 1 full round to deal this damage. 

Constrict (Ex)
A gray ooze deals automatic slam and acid damage with a successful grapple check. The opponent’s clothing and armor take a -4 penalty on Reflex saves against the acid. 

Improved Grab (Ex)
To use this ability, a gray ooze must hit with its slam attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict. 

Transparent (Ex)
A gray ooze is hard to identify, even under ideal conditions, and it takes a DC 15 Spot check to notice one. Creatures who fail to notice a gray ooze and walk into it are automatically hit with a melee attack for slam and acid damage. 

Those lovely ooze traits...
*Mindless: No Intelligence score, and immunity to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects). 
*Blind (but have the blindsight special quality), with immunity to gaze attacks, visual effects, illusions, and other attack forms that rely on sight. 
*Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, polymorph, and stunning. 
*Not subject to critical hits or flanking.[/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 5, 2006)

TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> You should win an award for this. Thanks so much for sharing!



Thanks.    Anyone who wants to could 'award' me with PDFs from my wishlist.  

On with the show! 

The return to 
B4:The Lost City​
_Deep in the bowels of a forgotten civilization, a horrid creature dwells in an ancient pyramid, attended to by an insane cult. One day, the creature’s sacrifice came in the form of an azure egg. Had the poor creature within been lucky, it would have been consumed then and there. It was not. Changed within its egg by the otherworldly horror, the dragon was born as one of the Horror's minions. Now growing in mind, body and insanity, the dragon lairs near the Horror, muttering to itself, torn between inborn loyalty to itself, to Law and to its Lord. _ 

“It below gave me life... It should not live! I must serve it... It must die again! Must not eat others who serve... so tasty... gold masks so pretty. Demand tribute! Worship! Take tribute! Ia! Ia! Zargon, Child of Carcosa!, Spawn of Yellow! It is killed and is reborn! To Destroy…The Eye!”  
[Sblock=Fury of Zargon: (non epic}Pseudonatural Juvenile Blue Dragon ]
Large Dragon  [Extraplanar]  
Pseudonatural elements in lime  
*Hit Dice: * 15d12+60 [157 HP] 165 high average HP
*Initiative:* +0 
*Speed:* 40 ft., burrow 20 ft., fly 150 ft. (poor) 
*Armor Class:* 23 (–1 size, +14 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 23 
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +15/+23 
*Attack:* Bite +18 melee (2d6+6) 
*Full Attack:* Bite +18 melee (2d6+6), 2 claws +16 melee (1d8+2), 2 wings +16 melee (1d6+2), 1 tail +16 Melee (1d8+6) 
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./ 5ft. 10 ft. with bite, 
*Special Attacks:* True Strike 1/day, Bolt Breath 8d8 (Reflex DC 21) 80’x5’ line, create/destroy water 3/day[DC 17], sound imitation [DC 17] 
*Special Qualities:* Horrid form [Foes take -1 moral' to hit'], DR 10/ magic, SR22, Resist Acid 10, Resist Electricity 10, Immune electricity 
*Saves:* Fort +12, Ref +9, Will +11 
*Abilities:* [NPC non-elite] Str 19, Dex 13, Con 18, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 13 
*Skills:* Ab_use_ magic device +19, Concentration +14, Hide +16*, Knowledge: Far Raelm+10, Listen +19, Search +20, Sence Motive+ 19, Spot +19, Spellcraft +19, 
*Feats:* Multi Attack[1], Combat Reflexes[3], Power attack[6], Combat Expertise[9], Improved Trip[12], Improved Disarm [15] _or a Draconomicon breath feat, recommended Shape Breath [choose line or cone] or Clinging breath [foes take half breath damage next round, Can be extinguished with reflex save or dispelled [breath DC]. Either adds 1 round to breath ‘recharging time’ _ 
*Challenge Rating:* *10 *   8 without Pseudonatural elements 
*Treasure:* Draconic Standard 
*Alignment:* Lawful evil 

Check list 
[ ] True strike  
[ ] [ ] [ ] create/destroy water[DC 17] 
Spells 
[ ] [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ] 0th: Cure minor wounds, Read Magic, Detect magic, Prestidigitation. 
[ ] [ ] [ ] [ ] 1st Shield, Mage Armor 

*Alternate Form (Su): * 
Due to the grotesque form of this creature, other creatures receive a –1 morale penalty on their attack rolls against it. As a standard action, this creature can assume the form of the base creature. Despite the slightly more terrestrial appearance, its abilities remain unchanged. 

*True Strike (Su): * 
Once per day, this creature can gain a +20 insight bonus on a single attack roll. In addition, the creature suffers no miss chance against a target that has concealment or total concealment when making this attack.[/sblock]

I also did a red dragon, the bite damge is worse, but thats part of red dragon builds. Also less thinking is needed for this fight and the DM does not need to be bastard with the use of the improved trip and disarm feats. I'd still reccomend a full expertise, since the dragon has 'to hit' to spare.
[sblock=Hatred of Zargon: Pseudonatural Young Red Dragon] Large Dragon [Extraplanar] 
*Hit Dice:* 13d12+52 143 HP
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 40 ft., fly 150 ft. (poor)
*Armor Class:* 22 (–1 size, +1 dex, +12 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 21
Base Attack/Grapple:+13/+23
*Attack:* Bite +18 melee (2d6+9) 
*Full Attack:* Bite +18 melee (2d6+9), 2 claws +16 melee (1d8+3), 2 wings +16 melee (1d6+3), 1 tail +16 Melee (1d8+3)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./ 5ft. 10 ft. with bite, 
*Special Attacks:* True Strike 1/day, Fire Breath 6d10 (Reflex DC 22) 40’ cone 
*Special Qualities:* Immunity to fire, vulnerability to cold, Horrid form [-1 to be hit] DR 10/ magic, SR23 Resist  Acid 10, Resist Electricity 10
*Saves:* Fort +12, Ref +9, Will +8
*Abilities:* [NPC non-elite] Str 22, Dex 13, Con 18, Int 13, Wis 11, Cha 12 
*Skills:* Appraise +15, Abuse magic device +17, Bluff +12, Concentration +10,  Jump +20*, Listen +15  Search +16,  Sense Motive+ 10,  Spot +15
*Feats: *  Multi Attack[1], Combat Reflexes[3], Power attack[6], Combat Expertise[9], Ability focus (Breath)[12th] or Clinging breath [foes take half breath damage again next round, Can be extinguished with reflex save or dispelled (breath DC). Adds 1 round to breath ‘recharging time’ source-Draconomicon]
*Challenge Rating*: 9 7 without Psudonatural elements
*Treasure:* Standard 
*Alignment:* Chaotic evil  

Check list
[ ] True strike
Spells 
[ ] [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ] 0th: Cure minor wounds, Read Magic, Detect magic, Prestidigitation.
[ ] [ ] [ ] [ ] 1st Shield, Mage Armor

*Alternate Form (Su): *  
Due to the grotesque form of this creature, other creatures receive a –1 morale penalty on their attack rolls against it. As a standard action, this creature can assume the form of the base creature. Despite the slightly more terrestrial appearance, its abilities remain unchanged. 

*True Strike (Su): *  
Once per day, this creature can gain a +20 insight bonus on a single attack roll. In addition, the creature suffers no miss chance against a target that has concealment or total concealment when making this attack.
[/sblock][sblock=Brutal Eye of Zargon: Psudonatural Hill giant]
Pseudonatural elements in lime
Large Giant [Extraplanar] 
*Hit Dice:* 12d8+48+12) 120HP 
*Initiative:* –1 
*Speed:* 30 ft. in hide armor (6 squares); base speed 40 ft. 
*Armor Class:* 20 (–1 size, –1 Dex, +9 natural, +3 Alienhide armor), touch 8, flat-footed 20 
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +9/+20 
*Attack:* Greatclub +15 melee (2d8+10) or slam +15 melee (1d4+7) or rock +8 ranged (2d6+7) 
*Full Attack:* Greatclub +15/+10 melee (2d8+10) or 2 slams +15 melee (1d4+7) or rock +8 ranged (2d6+7) _(rock +15/+10 ranged (2d6+7) if it has Brutal Throw and Quickdraw)_
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./10 ft. 
*Special Attacks:* Rock throwing, True Strike 1/day  
*Special Qualities:*  Low-light vision, rock catching, Horrid form [-1 to be hit] DR 10/magic,SR22 Resist  Acid 10, Resist Electricity 10  
*Saves:* Fort +12, Ref +3, Will +4 
*Abilities:* Str 25, Dex 8, Con 19, Int 6, Wis 10, Cha 7 
*Skills:* Climb +7, Jump +7, Listen +3, Spot +6 
*Feats:* Cleave, Improved overrun _[switch to Brutal Throw and add more rocks if that feat is available]_ , Power Attack, Improved Sunder _[switch to Quick Qraw if Brutal Throw is available]_, Improved toughness [Not using Imp Tough? Switch to weapon focus(greatclub)]
*Challenge Rating:* 9  7 without psudonatural elements
Treasure: Standard + Unusual Greatclub, Zargon’s eye set into chest [Everburning bull’s eye lantern], 5 weird rocks  
*Alignment:* chaotic evil  

*Rock Throwing (Ex):* The range increment is 120 feet for a hill giant’s thrown rocks.

 [ ] True strike
[ ] [ ] [ ] [ ] [ ] weird rock

*Alternate Form (Su): *  
Due to the grotesque form of this creature, other creatures receive a –1 morale penalty on their attack rolls against it. As a standard action, this creature can assume the form of the base creature. Despite the slightly more terrestrial appearance, its abilities remain unchanged. 

*True Strike (Su): * 
Once per day, this creature can gain a +20 insight bonus on a single attack roll. In addition, the creature suffers no miss chance against a target that has concealment or total concealment when making this attack. [/sblock]
As it happens The final boss of the module got a 3e update thanks to the Creauter Catalog, necromancer games and Sword and Sorcery studios. http://www.necromancergames.com/pdf/toh2_sample.pdf
[sblock=TENTACLED HORROR aka Zargon]
*	Huge Aberration	*: 	Maximum Huge Advancement
*	Hit Dice	*: 	24d8+120 [228HP]
*	Initiative	*: 	+1
*	Speed	*: 	30
*	Armor Class	*: 	23 (+1 dex -2 size, +14 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 22 or 28 (+5 Dodge*, +1 dex -2 size, +14 natural), touch 14
*	Base Attack/Grapple	*: 	+18/+32
*	Attack	*: 	 Tentacle +23 (1d8+7)or +13 (1d8+12)*
*	Full Attack	*: 	 6 tentacles +23 melee (1d8+7) and bite +21 melee (3d6+3) or 4 tentacles +13 melee (1d8+12) and bite +11 melee (3d6+8)*
*	Space/Reach	*: 	 15 ft./15 ft.
*	Special Attacks	*: 	 Constrict 1d8+7, improved grab
*	Special Qualities	*: 	Aura of insanity {Will DC25], darkvision 60 ft., horn, regeneration 5, SR 19, resistance to acid 10, tremorsense 30 ft.
*	Saves	*: 	Fort +15, Ref +11, Will +19
*	Abilities	*: 	Str 24, Dex 13***, Con 21, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 18
*	Skills
*: 	Bluff +12, Intimidate +16, Knowledge (arcana) +24, Listen +13, Sense Motive +13, Spot +23, Use magic device +17
*	Feats	*: 	Cleave, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Multiattack, Power Attack, 15HD Combat Expertise , 18 HD improved trip, 21HD Great fortitude, 24 HD combat reflexes
*	Environment	*: 	 Underground
*	Organization	*: 	 Solitary
*	Challenge Rating	*: 	13
*	Treasure	*: 	Standard
*	Alignment	*: 	 Always chaotic evil
*	Advancement	*: 	25-36 HD (Gargantuan)

* *Combat Expertise: * An advanced tentacled horror typically uses a 5 point Combat Expertise on it initial attacks unless it is confident it will not be attacked. It will decrease this amount based on how endangered it is.

* *Power attack:* An advanced tentacled horror typically uses a 5 point power attack on it initial attacks unless a target appears well protected by magic.  It will increase or decrease the amount it power attack based on how successful its initial attacks are. 

Ancient and evil, a tentacled horror is a monstrosity from the unknown depths of the earth. This monster is most often found inhabiting dungeons or ruins far from the reaches of civilization.

Tentacled horrors are egotistical and lazy creatures, and put themselves above all others they encounter. Often, a tentacled horror that finds its way into a subterranean society will attempt to set itself up as a god. Lesser creatures such as goblins often accept this false god and bring it sacrifices of living victims. Once ensconced as ruler-deity, a tentacled horror is content to remain in one place to be cared for by its subjects. A tentacled horror that has been in power for some time will be surrounded by a pool of its own slime and the scattered bones of its victims.  Exuding a foul oily slime wherever it goes, a tentacled horror has a powerful humanoid torso that ends in a thick slug-like foot. Sprouting from the torso are four whip-like tentacles tipped in cruel barbs. Most horrifying of all, however, is the face. A tentacled horror has a shapeless head with a single, huge, unblinking eye. The mouth of a tentacled horror is a yawning chasm of sharp teeth eager to sink into living flesh.  Above the eye is a glistening black 2-foot long horn—the very source of the tentacled horror’s power.

*Combat*
A tentacled horror attacks first with its tentacles, ripping and tearing at it’s opponent with the sharp barbs at the tip. Any grappled opponent is immediately bitten.  

*Constrict (Ex):* A tentacled horror deals 1d8+7 points of damage with a successful grapple check.  

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a tentacled horror must hit a creature of any size with a tentacle attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict. A tentacled horror can make a bite attack each round against a grappled foe with a +4 bonus to its attack roll.  

*Aura of Insanity (Su):* Creatures with less than 6 HD that view a tentacled horror must make a Will save (DC 25) or be affected as if by an insanity spell (caster level 12th). Creatures of 2 HD or less are not only driven mad, but also are compelled to worship the tentacled horror as a god (as if affected by a charm person spell, caster level 12th). The save DC is Charisma-based. Only a restoration, greater restoration, miracle, or wish spell can restore the mind of one driven insane by a tentacled horror.  

*Horn (Su):* The source of a tentacled horror’s power is its horn.  If a tentacled horror’s horn is removed, it loses its regeneration ability and suffers a -6 effective penalty to Strength and Constitution until its horn is reattached. ?The horn is AC 20, hardness 10, and has 20 hit points.? A tentacled horror’s horn cannot be removed unless it is helpless. It takes a successful Strength check (DC 40) or 10 points of damage to the horn to remove a tentacled horror’s horn. The Orginal sourse for this creature required lava to destroy the horn. The durability for a magicly hardened adamantine bar should suffice; Break DC 44, Hardness 40, HP 120 [assuming 3 inches thick]. Thus the continual application of Lava's 20D6 is needed to destroy the horn.

*Regeneration (Su):* Fire and cold deal normal damage to a tentacled horror. If a tentacled horror loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 2d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member (including its horn) instantly by simply holding it to the stump. If it loses its horn, the tentacled horror cannot regenerate.

*Tremorsense (Ex):* A tentacled horror automatically ascertains the location of anything within 30 feet that is in contact with the ground.[/sblock]

This Efreeti has long been tasked to guard the Eye of Zargon and has grown very surly. It has made a maze of illusions in the environs near the eye of Zargon. Fissures and crevasses look as if open ground, false altars lead to deadfalls onto stalagmites, walls of illusionary stone neoliths blanket the area making the prospect of ambush very real and several safe areas are made to look like a treacherous ground ready to crumble away.

_Before combat:_ Invisibility when sighting outsiders. Follow with, as time permits, Reduce person on self to gain attack bonus on Produce flame, Produce flame on both hands, one at a time.
_Surprise round:_ Pyrotechnics on a fire source near foes or fly behind cover
_Round 1:_ Full attack with rapid shot using produce flame. Pay attention to those who seem unburned by the flame.  If its Hostile reaction is somehow changed to helpful, it may offer wishes {DM’s call]. If it’s reaction is changed to friendly, it also explains it must pervert all wishes it grants.
_Round 2:_ Maintain distance and continue Produce flame assault if foes are not resistant to fire. Alternate hands to make sure both have flame upon them for as long as possible.
_Round 3:_ If foes close in, blast foe with quickened scorching ray and dismiss reduce person while maneuvering [using tumble if possible] above lava. 
_Round 4: _If too many foes close in, close eyes and pyrotechnics on produce flame in hand or on self if needed, then fly to new location[using tumble if possible]. Otherwise, blast foe with quickened scorching ray, see if fire resistant, then rip the lone fool apart with a 5 point power attack unless foe seems well armored, if foe is well armored, consider grappling [then falling into the lava]. If foe is fire resistant, Fly [using tumble if possible] to a foe that seems unresitant to fire.
_Round 5:_ Repeat above steps as needed.[sblock=Efreeti Tasked with guarding the Eye of Zargon]Size/Type:	Large Outsider (Extraplanar, Fire)
Hit Dice:	15d8+30 (105 hp) 
Initiative:	+8
Speed:	20 ft. (4 squares), fly 40 ft. (perfect)
Armor Class:	19 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +6 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 15
Base Attack/Grapple:	15/+25 
Attack:	Slam +20 melee (2d6+6 plus 1d6 fire)+1d6+6 produce flame or +19 ranged touch[ 1d6+6 produce flame]
Full Attack:	2 slams +20 melee (2d6+6 plus 1d6 fire)+1d6+6 produce flame or +19/14/9 [17/17/12/7/ ranged touch [ 1d6+6 produce flame]
Space/Reach:	10 ft./ 10 ft.
Special Attacks:	Change size, heat, spell-like abilities
Special Qualities:	Change shape, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to fire, plane shift, telepathy 100 ft., vulnerability to cold
Saves:	Fort 11, Ref 12, Will 11
Abilities:	Str 23, Dex 18*[1 level up point], Con 14, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 15
Skills:	Bluff +15, Craft (Illusions) 19, Concentration +20, Diplomacy +6, Disguise +2 (+4 acting), Intimidate +17, Listen +15
	Move Silently +16, Sense Motive +15, Spellcraft +14, Spot +20. Swim +13, Tumble[cc] +12,  
Feats:	Improved InitiativeB, Power Attack[1], Combat Reflexes[3], Point Blank shot[6], Rapid shot[9],
	 Improved natural weapon[12],  Quicken Spell-Like Ability (scorching ray),[15]
Environment:	Elemental Plane of Fire
Organization:	Solitary
Challenge Rating:	11
Treasure:	Standard coins; double goods; standard items
Alignment:	Always lawful evil
Advancement:	16-30 HD (Huge)
Level Adjustment:	—
The efreet (singular efreeti) are genies from the Elemental Plane of Fire. 
This efreeti stands about 14 feet tall and weighs about 2,600 pounds. 
Efreet speak Auran, Common, Ignan, and Infernal. 

Combat
Efreet love to mislead, befuddle, and confuse their foes. They do so for enjoyment as well as a battle tactic. 
Change Size (Sp)
 Twice per day, an efreeti can magically change a creature’s size. This works just like an enlarge person or reduce person spell (the efreeti chooses when using the ability), except that the ability can work on the efreeti. A DC 13 Fortitude save negates the effect. The save DC is Charisma-based. This is the equivalent of a 2nd-level spell. 

Heat (Ex)
An efreeti’s red-hot body deals 1d6 points of extra fire damage whenever it hits in melee, or in each round it maintains a hold when grappling. 
Spell-Like Abilities
At will—detect magic, produce flame [120’], Pyrotecnics [or IMG Obscuring smoke], Scorching ray(1 ray only)
 Quickened Scorching ray(1 ray only)
 invisibility: 12 minutes, 
 wall of fire 220’ range/240’ long or 60’ ring/2d6+12[passing through]/ >10’ 2d4/>20’1d4(DC 16); 
 grant up to three wishes (to nongenies only), 
 Gaseous form {or IMG Smokey form], 
 permanent image (DC 18). Caster level 12th. The save DCs are Charisma-based. 

Change Shape (Su)
An Efreeti can assume the form of any Small, Medium, or Large humanoid or giant. 
[/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 8, 2006)

*Mind flayer Vampires.*

The Vampiric Illithid​One of the least pleasant creatures to be birthed in the domains of dread, these horrors unite the worst traits of vampires and mind flayers. Mind blasts, energy drains, improved grabing, blood sucking and brain removal all combine to make a deadly threat. “Thankfully”, most are continually overcome by maddening hunger for lifeforce, blood and brains. 

Without further delay, here is a Inquisition into undeath, advanced from the Pages of Lords of Madness.
[sblock=Universal ability descriptions]A vampiric illithid’s natural attacks are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

*Blood ‘Drain’ (Ex): *A  vampiric illithid that attaches a tentacle to its foe drains blood, dealing 1d4 points of Constitution damage and gaining 5 temporary hit points per point drained during each round that it keeps at least one tentacle attached. _*Note*: HP gain normally requires permanent drain, also the HP gain by this ability is greater than normal_

*Energy Drain (Su): *Living creatures hit by a  vampiric illithid’s tentacles or slam attack gain two negative levels. For each negative level bestowed the vampiric illithid from space gains 5 temporary hit points. This energy drain ability can be used once per round. The fortitude save to remove these negative levels 24 hours later is DC [1/2HD + CHA mod]. Because these undead do not spawn, victims slain by these negative levels rise as wights the next night. _*Note*: The creature typically drains the first creature it strikes in a combat round._ 

*Extract (Ex):* A  vampiric illithid that begins its turn with all four tentacles attached and that makes a successful grapple check automatically extracts the opponent’s brain, instantly killing that creature. This power is useless against constructs, elementals, oozes, plants, and undead. It is not instantly fatal to foes with multiple heads.

*Fast Healing (Ex): * A  vampiric illithid heals 5 points of damage per round as long as it has at least 1 hit point. If reduced to 0 or fewer hit points, it is usually destroyed…

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a  vampiric illithid from space must hit a Small, Medium, or Large creature with its tentacle attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking attacks of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold, attaches the tentacle to the opponent’s head, and drains blood (see below). A  vampiric illithid can grab a Huge or larger creature only if it can somehow reach the foe’s head.

If a vampiric illithid begins its turn with at least one tentacle attached, it drains blood and can try to attach its remaining tentacles with a single grapple check. The opponent can escape with a single successful grapple check or an Escape Artist check, but the vampiric illithid gets a +2 circumstance bonus on the grapple check for every tentacle that was attached at the beginning of the opponent’s turn. _*Note*:Using improved grab is a free action, this prevents it from being used on AoO's and readied attacks._ 

*Mind Blast (Sp): * A vampiric illithid can discharge a devastating psionic attack in the form of a 60-foot cone. Anyone caught in this cone must succeed on a DC [1/2HD + CHA mod] Will save or be stunned for 3d4 rounds. The save DC is Charisma-based. This ability is the equivalent of a 4th-level spell. _*Note*: In the original 2nd edition source for this creature, the mind blast only had a 1d6 round duration._ 


*Unholy skills(Eratta):* A  vampiric illithid has skill bonuses that cannot be deciphered based on it’s stats. Possibly the skill bonuses arise from heavy racial bonuses. Stats block are adjusted for ability score changes and Hit Die advancement unless otherwise noted.

*Undead Traits: * An  vampiric illithid is immune to mind affecting spells and abilities, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save unless it also works on objects or is harmless. It is not subject to extra damage from critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage to its physical ability scores, ability   drain, energy drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or death from massive damage. It cannot be raised, and resurrection works only if it is willing.  It has darkvision out to 60 feet. [size][/sblock][sblock=Vampiric Illithid from space!] http://www.wizards.com/d20/files/msrd/FutureXenobiology.rtf
*Medium Undead*
*Hit Dice: * 8d12 (52 hp)
*Initiative: * +11
*Speed: * 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 20 ft. Flight{ zero-gravity only] 30ft (perfect).
*Armor Class: * 24 (+7 Dex, +7 natural), touch 16, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +4/+8
*Attack: * Tentacle +10 melee (1d4+4[magic] and 2 negative levels) or slam +10 melee (1d6+6[magic]  and 2 negative levels)
*Full Attack: * Tentacle +11 melee (1d4+4[magic]  and 2 negative levels) and 3 tentacles +11 melee (1d4+4[magic]) and slam +8 melee (1d6+2[magic])
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Blood drain, energy drain, extract, improved grab, mind blast, True strike
*Special Qualities*damage reduction 10/magic and silver, darkvision 120 ft., fast healing 5, Radiation Resistance, resistance to cold 20, resistance to fire 20, resistance to electricity 10, spell resistance 25, telepathy 100 ft., turn resistance +4, undead traits, vacuum survival 
*Saves*: Fort +2, Ref +9, Will +8
*Abilities: *_Non-Elite Array_ Str 18, Dex 25, Con —, Int 7, Wis 15, Cha 14
*Skills*: Bluff +21, Concentration +17, Diplomacy +8, Disguise +5 (+7 acting in character), Hide +22, Intimidate +13, Knowledge (Cthulhu mythos) +14, Listen +19, Move Silently +23, Search +8, Sense Motive +15, Spot +21
*Feats: *Alertness, Improved Initiative, Multiattack, Weapon Finesse(bonus), Zero-G Training.(bonus).
*Environment: *Underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating: *10
*Treasure: *None
*Alignment: *Always chaotic evil
*Advancement: *9–24 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment*: —

*Energy Drain (Su): * The fortitude save to remove these negative levels 24 hours later is DC 16.

*Mind Blast (Sp): * 60-foot cone. DC 16 Will save or be stunned for 3d4 rounds. 

*Unholy skills(Eratta):* A  vampiric illithid from space has had its skill bonuses modified for ability score adjustments that cannot be deciphered based on it’s stats. Possibly the skill bonuses arise from heavy racial bonuses

*Radiation Resistance (Ex):* A vampiric illithid from space gains a +8 species bonus on saves to resist any kind of radiation poisoning.

*Vacuum Survival (Ex):* A vampiric illithid from space doesn’t need to breathe at all. It can exist in zero-atmosphere environments.

*ZERO-G TRAINING*
You can function normally in low gravity or zero gravity.
Prerequisites: Dexterity 13, Tumble 4 ranks.
Benefits: You take no penalty on attack rolls in low-gravity or zero-gravity environments. In addition, you do not suffer the debilitating effects of space sickness.
Normal: Without this feat, you take a –4 penalty on attack rolls while operating in zero-gravity environments, or a –2 penalty on attack rolls while operating in low-gravity environments. In addition, you are subject to the effects of Space Adaptation Syndrome, also known as space sickness.[/sblock] [sblock=Pseudonatural Vampiric Illithid]_Note: The Pseudonatural vampiric illithid gains far less from the pseudonatural template than most creatures due to overlaping DR, SR and Energy resists. _ 
*Medium Undead*
*Hit Dice: * 8d12 (52 hp)
*Initiative: * +10
*Speed: * 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 20 ft.
*Armor Class: * 23 (+6 Dex, +7 natural), touch 16, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +4/+8
*Attack: * Tentacle +10 melee (1d4+4[magic] and 2 negative levels) or slam +10 melee (1d6+6[magic]  and 2 negative levels)
*Full Attack: * Tentacle +10 melee (1d4+4[magic]  and 2 negative levels) and 3 tentacles +10 melee (1d4+4[magic]) and slam +8 melee (1d6+2[magic])
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Blood drain, energy drain, extract, improved grab, mind blast, True strike
*Special Qualities*: Alternate form, damage reduction 10/magic and silver, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 5, resistance to cold 10, resistance to electricity 10, resistance to acid 10, spell resistance 25, telepathy 100 ft., turn resistance +4, undead traits
*Saves*: Fort +2, Ref +8, Will +9
*Abilities: *Str 18, Dex 22, Con —, Int 7, Wis 17, Cha 15
*Skills*: Bluff +21, Concentration +17, Diplomacy +9, Disguise +5 (+7 acting in character), Hide +21, Intimidate +13, Knowledge (Cthulhu mythos) +14, Listen +20, Move Silently +22, Search +8, Sense Motive +16, Spot +22
*Feats: *Alertness, Improved Initiative, Multiattack, Weapon Finesse(bonus)
*Environment: *Underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating: *10
*Treasure: *None
*Alignment: *Always chaotic evil
*Advancement: *9–24 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment*: —

*Alternate Form (Su):* Due to the grotesque form of the a pseudonatural vampiric illithid, other creatures receive a –1 morale penalty on their attack rolls against it. As a standard action, the pseudonatural vampiric illithid can assume the form of a mundane vampiric illithid. Despite the slightly more terrestrial appearance, its abilities remain unchanged. 

*Energy Drain (Su): * The fortitude save to remove these negative levels 24 hours later is DC 16.

*Mind Blast (Sp): * 60-foot cone. DC 16 Will save or be stunned for 3d4 rounds. 

*True Strike (Su):* Once per day, a pseudonatural vampiric illithid can gain a +20 insight bonus on a single attack roll. In addition, the creature suffers no miss chance against a target that has concealment or total concealment when making this attack. [/sblock][sblock=Elite Vampire Illithid]
*Medium Undead*
*Hit Dice: * 8d12 (52 hp)
*Initiative: * +12
*Speed: * 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 20 ft.
*Armor Class: * 25 (+8 Dex, +7 natural), touch 18, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +4/+8
*Attack: * Tentacle +12 melee (1d4+6[magic] and 2 negative levels) or slam +12 melee (1d6+9[magic]  and 2 negative levels)
*Full Attack: * Tentacle +12 melee (1d4+6[magic]  and 2 negative levels) and 3 tentacles +12 melee (1d4+6[magic]) and slam +10 melee (1d6+2[magic])
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Blood drain, energy drain, extract, improved grab, mind blast
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/magic and silver, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 5, resistance to cold 10, resistance to electricity 10, spell resistance 25, telepathy 100 ft., turn resistance +4, undead traits
*Saves*: Fort +2, Ref +10, Will +10
*Abilities: *Str 22, Dex 27, Con —, Int 6, Wis 18, Cha 17
*Skills*: Bluff +22, Concentration +18, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +6 (+8 acting in character), Hide +23, Intimidate +14, Knowledge (any) +14, Listen +24, Move Silently +24, Search +8, Sense Motive +17, Spot +23
*Feats: *Alertness, Improved Initiative, Multiattack, Weapon Finesse(bonus)
*Environment: *Underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating: *10
*Treasure: *None
*Alignment: *Always chaotic evil
*Advancement: *9–24 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment*: —

*Energy Drain (Su): * The fortitude save to remove these negative levels 24 hours later is DC 17.

*Mind Blast (Sp): * 60-foot cone. DC 17 Will save or be stunned for 3d4 rounds. [/sblock][sblock=12HD Vampire Illithid, Soul Render]_*Note:* This creature has a feat from Libris Mortis; if you are not using this source, use Mindbreaker, the 12HD Vampiric Illithid below._
*Medium Undead*
*Hit Dice: * 12d12 (78 hp)
*Initiative: * +10
*Speed: * 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 20 ft.
*Armor Class: * 23 (+6 Dex, +7 natural), touch 16, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +6/+10
*Attack: * Tentacle +13 melee (1d4+4[magic] and 2 negative levels) or slam +12 melee (1d6+6[magic]  and 2 negative levels)
*Full Attack: * Tentacle +13 melee (1d4+4[magic]  and 2 negative levels) and 3 tentacles +13 melee (1d4+4[magic]) and slam +10 melee (1d6+2[magic])
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Blood drain, energy drain, extract, improved grab, mind blast
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/magic and silver, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 5, resistance to cold 10, resistance to electricity 10, spell resistance 25, telepathy 100 ft., turn resistance +4, undead traits
*Saves*: Fort +3, Ref +9, Will +11
*Abilities: *Str 18, Dex 22, Con —, Int 7, Wis 17, Cha 16*
*Skills*: Bluff +22, Concentration +18, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +6 (+8 acting in character), Hide +21, Intimidate +14, Knowledge (any) +14, Listen +20, Move Silently +22, Search +8, Sense Motive +16, Spot +22
*Feats: * Weapon Finesse(bonus), Alertness(1HD), Improved Initiative(3HD), Multiattack(6HD), Weapon focus (Tentacle) (9HD), Improved Energy Drain (Libris Mortis)(12HD)
*Environment: *Underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating: *10
*Treasure: *None
*Alignment: *Always chaotic evil
*Advancement: *9–24 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment*: —

*Energy Drain (Su): *For each negative level bestowed, the vampiric illithid gains 8 temporary hit points due to its Life Drain feat. The fortitude save to remove these negative levels 24 hours later is DC 19. 

*Life Drain (Libris Mortis):* Pre; energy drain &13+ Charisma[Su]: Add Charisma bonus to the amount of HP lost by victim for each negative level. Add Charisma bonus to the amount of HP gained by you for each negative level inflicted. [8HP instead of 5 HP in this case]

*Mind Blast (Sp): * 60-foot cone. DC 16 Will save or be stunned for 3d4 rounds. 

*Unholy skills(Errata):* Only ability score increases have been accounted for. If the DM wishes to treat these high skill bonuses as resulting from ‘racial bonuses” add 4 ranks to both Hide and Move silently (or other skills at DM’s discretion [8 skill points were accrued advancing from 8HD to 12HD; skills in the stat block are “class skills”)[/sblock][sblock=12HD Vampire Illithid, Mindbreaker]
*Medium Undead*
*Hit Dice: * 12d12 (78 hp)
*Initiative: * +10
*Speed: * 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 20 ft.
*Armor Class: * 23 (+6 Dex, +7 natural), touch 16, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +6/+10
*Attack: * Tentacle +13 melee (1d4+4[magic] and 2 negative levels) or slam +12 melee (1d6+6[magic]  and 2 negative levels)
*Full Attack: * Tentacle +13 melee (1d4+4[magic]  and 2 negative levels) and 3 tentacles +13 melee (1d4+4[magic]) and slam +10 melee (1d6+2[magic])
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Blood drain, energy drain, extract, improved grab, mind blast
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/magic and silver, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 5, resistance to cold 10, resistance to electricity 10, spell resistance 25, telepathy 100 ft., turn resistance +4, undead traits
*Saves*: Fort +3, Ref +9, Will +11
*Abilities: *Str 18, Dex 22, Con —, Int 7, Wis 17, Cha 16*
*Skills*: Bluff +22, Concentration +18, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +6 (+8 acting in character), Hide +21, Intimidate +14, Knowledge (any) +14, Listen +20, Move Silently +22, Search +8, Sense Motive +16, Spot +22
*Feats: * Weapon Finesse(bonus), Alertness(1HD), Improved Initiative(3HD), Multiattack(6HD), Weapon focus (Tentacle) (9HD), Ability focus(mindblast) (12HD)
*Environment: *Underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating: *10
*Treasure: *None
*Alignment: *Always chaotic evil
*Advancement: *9–24 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment*: —

*Energy Drain (Su): *The fortitude save to remove these negative levels 24 hours later is DC 19. 

*Mind Blast (Sp): * 60-foot cone. DC 18 Will save or be stunned for 3d4 rounds.

*Unholy skills(Errata):* Only ability score increases have been accounted for. If the DM wishes to treat these high skill bonuses as resulting from ‘racial bonuses” add 4 ranks to both Hide and Move silently (or other skills at DM’s discretion [8 skill points were accrued advancing from 8HD to 12HD; skills in the stat block are “class skills”)[/sblock][sblock= Brainstriker, 16HD Vampire Illithid] This one goes for the soft spot of the party, using mobility to reach weaker party members and spring attack to make sure it does not suffer a full attack if it does not get a hold. Due to it having 5+ ranks in tumble, if it fights defensively, it receives +3 to AC rather than +2, which it often does.
*Medium Undead*
*Hit Dice: * 16d12 (104 hp)
*Initiative: * +11
*Speed: * 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 20 ft.
*Armor Class: * 24 (+7 Dex, +7 natural), touch 16, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +8/+12
*Attack: * Tentacle +15 melee (1d4+4[magic] and 2 negative levels) or slam +15 melee (1d6+6[magic]  and 2 negative levels)
*Full Attack: * Tentacle +15 melee (1d4+4[magic]  and 2 negative levels) and 3 tentacles +15 melee (1d4+4[magic]) and slam +13 melee (1d6+2[magic])
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Blood drain, energy drain, extract, improved grab, mind blast
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/magic and silver, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 5, resistance to cold 10, resistance to electricity 10, spell resistance 25, telepathy 100 ft., turn resistance +4, undead traits
*Saves*: Fort +5, Ref +12, Will +13
*Abilities: *Str 18, Dex 24**, Con —, Int 7, Wis 17, Cha 15
*Skills*: Bluff +21, Concentration +17, Diplomacy +9, Disguise +5 (+7 acting in character), Hide +22, Intimidate +13, Knowledge (any) +14, Listen +20, Move Silently +23, Search +8, Sense Motive +16, Spot +22, Tumble +15.
*Feats: * Weapon Finesse(bonus), Alertness(1HD), Improved Initiative(3HD), Multiattack(6HD), Dodge(9HD), Mobility(12HD), Spring attack(15HD) 
*Environment: *Underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating: *11
*Treasure: *None
*Alignment: *Always chaotic evil
*Advancement: *17-24 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment*: —

*Energy Drain (Su): *The fortitude save to remove these negative levels 24 hours later is DC 20. 

*Mind Blast (Sp): * 60-foot cone. DC 16 Will save or be stunned for 3d4 rounds. 

*Unholy skills(Errata):*Ability score increases have been accounted for. The 16 skill points that were accrued advancing from 8HD to 16HD were invested in tumble[/sblock] [sblock=Cruel Hunger, 20HD Vampire Illithid]Nothing too fancy about this one, just pure mean. The improved grapple feat does help it hold on a little better, but chances are the party will slice it to ribbons. Though don’t forget, if a tentacle does crit, 4 negative levels are inflicted.
*Medium Undead*
*Hit Dice: * 20d12 (130 hp)
*Initiative: * +10
*Speed: * 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 20 ft.
*Armor Class: * 23 (+6 Dex, +7 natural), touch 16, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +10/+18 [+4 due to improved grapple feat]
*Attack: * Tentacle +17 melee (1d4+4[magic] and 2 negative levels 19-20 x crit) or slam +17 melee (1d6+6[magic]  and 2 negative levels)
*Full Attack: * Tentacle +17 melee (1d4+4[magic] and 2 negative levels 19-20 x crit) and 3 tentacles +17 melee (1d4+4[magic] 19-20 x crit) and slam +12 melee (1d6+2[magic])
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Blood drain, energy drain, extract, improved grab, mind blast
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/magic and silver, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 5, resistance to cold 10, resistance to electricity 10, spell resistance 25, telepathy 100 ft., turn resistance +4, undead traits
*Saves*: Fort +6, Ref +12, Will +15
*Abilities: *Str 18, Dex 22, Con —, Int 7, Wis 17, Cha 18***
*Skills*: Bluff +23, Concentration +19, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +7 (+9 acting in character), Hide +21, Intimidate +15, Knowledge (any) +14, Listen +20, Move Silently +22, Search +8, Sense Motive +16, Spot +22
*Feats: * Weapon Finesse(bonus), Alertness(1HD), Improved Initiative(3HD), Improved unarmed strike(6HD), Weapon focus (Tentacle)(9HD), Improved Grapple(12HD), Ability Focus(mindblast)(15HD) Improved Critical (Tentacle)(18HD)
*Environment: *Underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating: *12
*Treasure: *None
*Alignment: *Always chaotic evil
*Advancement: *21-24 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment*: —

*Energy Drain (Su): * The fortitude save to remove these negative levels 24 hours later is DC 24.

*Mind Blast (Sp): * 60-foot cone. DC 20 Will save or be stunned for 3d4 rounds. 

*Unholy skills(Errata):* Only ability score increases have been accounted for. If the DM wishes to treat these high skill bonuses as resulting from ‘racial bonuses” add 4 ranks to both Hide and Move silently (or other skills at DM’s discretion [24 skill points were accrued advancing from 8HD to 20HD; skills in the stat block are “class skills”)[/sblock][sblock= error-error Boneskin, 20HD Vampire Illithid ]
*Medium Undead*
*Hit Dice: * 20d12 +20 (150 hp)
*Initiative: * +7
*Speed: * 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 20 ft.
*Armor Class: * 29 (+7 Dex, +12 natural), touch 17, flat-footed 22
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +10/+14
*Attack: * Tentacle +17 melee (1d4+4[magic] and 2 negative levels 19-20) or slam +17 melee (1d6+6[magic]  and 2 negative levels)
*Full Attack: * Tentacle +17 melee (1d4+4[magic] and 2 negative levels) and 3 tentacles +17 melee (1d4+4[magic] 19-20 x crit) and slam +12 melee (1d6+2[magic])
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Blood drain, energy drain, extract, improved grab, mind blast
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/magic and silver, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 5, resistance to cold 10, resistance to electricity 10, spell resistance 25, telepathy 100 ft., turn resistance +4, undead traits
*Saves*: Fort +8, Ref +13, Will +15
*Abilities: *Str 18, Dex 24**, Con —, Int 7, Wis 17, Cha 16*
*Skills*: Bluff +22, Concentration +18, Diplomacy +10, Disguise +6 (+8 acting in character), Hide +22, Intimidate +14, Knowledge (any) +14, Listen +20, Move Silently +23, Search +8, Sense Motive +16, Spot +22
*Feats: * Weapon Finesse(bonus), Improved natural armor(1HD), (3HD), (6HD), (9HD) & (12HD), Great Fortitude(15HD) Improved Toughness(18HD)
*Environment: *Underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating: *12
*Treasure: *None
*Alignment: *Always chaotic evil
*Advancement: *21-24 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment*: —

*Energy Drain (Su): * The fortitude save to remove these negative levels 24 hours later is DC 23. 

*Mind Blast (Sp): * 60-foot cone. DC 17 Will save or be stunned for 3d4 rounds. 

*Unholy skills(Errata):* Only ability score increases have been accounted for. If the DM wishes to treat these high skill bonuses as resulting from ‘racial bonuses” add 4 ranks to both Hide and Move silently (or other skills at DM’s discretion [24 skill points were accrued advancing from 8HD to 20HD; skills in the stat block are “class skills”)[/sblock]
I’ve held off applying the quicken spell like ability to the mind blast, It is legal at higher HD, but it is brutal. These last few pull out the stops though so here it goes…[sblock=Soulflayer, 24HD Vampiric Illithid ---3 feats from non core material] 
*Medium Undead*
*Hit Dice: * 24d12+24 (180 hp)
*Initiative: * +6
*Speed: * 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 20 ft.
*Armor Class: * 23 (+6 Dex, +7 natural), touch 16, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +12/+20 [+4 due to improved grapple feat]
*Attack: * Tentacle +17 melee (1d4+4[magic] and 2 negative levels 19-20 x crit) or slam +17 melee (1d6+6[magic]  and 2 negative levels)
*Full Attack: * Tentacle +17 melee (1d4+4[magic] and 2 negative levels 19-20 x crit) and 3 tentacles +17 melee (1d4+4[magic] 19-20 x crit) and slam +12 melee (1d6+2[magic])
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Blood drain, energy drain, extract, improved grab, mind blast.
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/magic and silver, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 5, resistance to cold 10, resistance to electricity 10, spell resistance 25, telepathy 100 ft., turn resistance +4, undead traits
*Saves*: Fort +8, Ref +14, Will +18
*Abilities: *Str 18, Dex 22, Con —, Int 7, Wis 18*, Cha 18***
*Skills*: Bluff +23, Concentration +19, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +7 (+9 acting in character), Hide +21, Intimidate +15, Knowledge (any) +14, Listen +19, Move Silently +22, Search +8, Sense Motive +17, Spot +21
*Feats: * Weapon Finesse(bonus), Improved unarmed strike (1HD), Weapon focus(Tentacle) (3HD), Improved Grapple(6HD), Ability Focus(mindblast)(9HD), Lifesight(12HD), Life Drain(15HD) Improved Critical (Tentacle)(18HD), Improved toughness(21HD) Quicken spell like ability(mind Blast)(24HD)
*Environment: *Underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating: *13
*Treasure: *None
*Alignment: *Always chaotic evil
*Advancement: *24 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment*: —

*Improved toughness (Libris Mortis and others):* Pre; Base Fort save +2]: Gain 1 Hit point per hit die. Does not stack

*Life Drain (Libris Mortis):* Pre; Energy drain[Su]  & 13+ Charisma; Add Charisma bonus to the amount of HP lost by victim for each negative level. Add Charisma bonus to the amount of HP gained by you for each negative level inflicted. [9HP instead of 5 HP in this case]

*Lifesence (Libris Mortis):* Pre; No con score & 13+ Charisma[Su]: This creature can see by the spiritual light emanated by living creatures. This light is the equivalent of 60’ bright illumination centered on each living creature of up to medium size. Large=120’, Huge=240’, Garg.=480’, Collosal=960’. Any barrier that would block normal light blocks this as well.

Quickened Mind blast [3 per day]
{  } {  } {  }

*Energy Drain (Su): * For each negative level bestowed, the vampiric illithid gains 9 temporary hit points due to Life Drain feat. The fortitude save to remove these negative levels 24 hours later is DC 26

*Mind Blast (Sp): * 60-foot cone. DC 20 Will save or be stunned for 3d4 rounds. 

*Unholy skills(Errata):*Only ability score increases have been accounted for. If the DM wishes to treat these high skill bonuses as resulting from ‘racial bonuses” add 16 ranks to both Hide and Move silently (or other skills at DM’s discretion [32 skill points were accrued advancing from 8HD to 24HD; skills in the stat block are “class skills”)[/sblock]  [sblock=Soulflayer, 24HD Vampiric Illithid -  all core material, other than base creature] 
*Medium Undead*
*Hit Dice: * 24d12+24 (180 hp)
*Initiative: * +10
*Speed: * 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 20 ft.
*Armor Class: * 23 (+6 Dex, +7 natural), touch 16, flat-footed 17
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +12/+20 [+4 due to improved grapple feat]
*Attack: * Tentacle +17 melee (1d4+4[magic] and 2 negative levels 19-20 x crit) or slam +17 melee (1d6+6[magic]  and 2 negative levels)
*Full Attack: * Tentacle +17 melee (1d4+4[magic] and 2 negative levels 19-20 x crit) and 3 tentacles +17 melee (1d4+4[magic] 19-20 x crit) and slam +12 melee (1d6+2[magic])
*Space/Reach*: 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Blood drain, energy drain, extract, improved grab, mind blast.
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/magic and silver, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 5, resistance to cold 10, resistance to electricity 10, spell resistance 25, telepathy 100 ft., turn resistance +4, undead traits
*Saves*: Fort +10, Ref +14, Will +18
*Abilities: *Str 18, Dex 22, Con —, Int 7, Wis 18*, Cha 18***
*Skills*: Bluff +23, Concentration +19, Diplomacy +11, Disguise +7 (+9 acting in character), Hide +21, Intimidate +15, Knowledge (any) +14, Listen +19, Move Silently +22, Search +8, Sense Motive +17, Spot +21
*Feats: * Weapon Finesse(bonus), Improved unarmed strike (1HD), Weapon focus(Tentacle) (3HD), Improved Grapple(6HD), Ability Focus(mindblast)(9HD), Blindfight(12HD), Improved initiative(15HD) Improved Critical (Tentacle)(18HD), Great fortitude(21HD) Quicken spell like ability(mind Blast)(24HD)
*Environment: *Underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating: *13
*Treasure: *None
*Alignment: *Always chaotic evil
*Advancement: *24 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment*: —

Quickened Mind blast [3 per day]
{  } {  } {  }

*Energy Drain (Su): * The fortitude save to remove these negative levels 24 hours later is DC 26

*Mind Blast (Sp): * 60-foot cone.DC 20 Will save or be stunned for 3d4 rounds. 

*Unholy skills(Errata):*Only ability score increases have been accounted for. If the DM wishes to treat these high skill bonuses as resulting from ‘racial bonuses” add 16 ranks to both Hide and Move silently (or other skills at DM’s discretion [32 skill points were accrued advancing from 8HD to 24HD; skills in the stat block are “class skills”)
 [/sblock][sblock=Great Hunger, elite 24HD Vampiric Ulitharid – 3 Libris Mortis feats] 
This one was given elite stats, had 2 more tentacles added and advanced one size category in exchange for 2 points of CR. If the DM feels the 2 extra tentacles are too much as a package deal, just drop them off the statistic block. They were added more for appearance than mechanics.

Also if the DM wishes to follow the precedent set by the Lords of Madness entry Ulitharid, Only two of the creatures tentacles benefit from the creatures 10’ reach. 
The creature’s original illustration is presented here.

*Large Undead*
*Hit Dice: * 24d12+24 (180 hp) [192 high average]
*Initiative: * +5
*Speed: * 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 20 ft.
*Armor Class: * 23 (+5 Dex, +9 natural, -1 size), touch 14, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +12/+30 [+26 without improved grapple feat]
*Attack: * Tentacle +21 melee (1d6+10[magic] and 2 negative levels 19-20 x2 crit) or slam +21 melee (1d8+15[magic]  and 2 negative levels)
*Full Attack: * Tentacle +21 melee (1d6+10[magic] and 2 negative levels 19-20 x2 crit) and 5 tentacles +21 melee (1d6+10[magic] 19-20 x2 crit) and slam +16 melee (1d8+5[magic])
*Space/Reach*: 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Blood drain, energy drain, extract, improved grab, mind blast.
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/magic and silver, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 5, resistance to cold 10, resistance to electricity 10, spell resistance 25, telepathy 100 ft., turn resistance +4, undead traits
*Saves*: Fort +10, Ref +13, Will +18
*Abilities: *Str 30, Dex 20, Con —, Int 14***, Wis 18, Cha 18*
*Skills*: Bluff +23, Concentration +35, Diplomacy +27, Disguise +23 (+25 acting in character), Hide +32, Intimidate +15, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +18, Listen +19, Move Silently +33, Search +28, Sense Motive +33, Spot +21
*Feats: * Weapon Finesse(bonus), Improved unarmed strike (1HD), Great fortitude(3HD), Improved Grapple(6HD), Ability Focus(mindblast)(9HD), Lifesight(12HD), Life Drain(15HD) Improved Critical (Tentacle)(18HD), Improved toughness(21HD) Quicken spell like ability(Mind Blast)(24HD)
*Environment: *Underground
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating: *15
*Treasure: *None
*Alignment: *Always chaotic evil
*Advancement: *Special
*Level Adjustment*: —

Quickened Mind blast [3 per day]
{  } {  } {  }

*Improved toughness (Libris Mortis and others):* Pre; Base Fort save +2]: Gain 1 Hit point per hit die. Does not stack

*Life Drain (Libris Mortis):* Pre; Energy drain[Su]  & 13+ Charisma; Add Charisma bonus to the amount of HP lost by victim for each negative level. Add Charisma bonus to the amount of HP gained by you for each negative level inflicted. [9HP instead of 5 HP in this case]

*Lifesence (Libris Mortis):* Pre; No con score & 13+ Charisma[Su]: This creature can see by the spiritual light emanated by living creatures. This light is the equivalent of 60’ bright illumination centered on each living creature of up to medium size. Large=120’, Huge=240’, Garg.=480’, Collosal=960’. Any barrier that would block normal light blocks this as well.

*Energy Drain (Su): *For each negative level bestowed, the vampiric ulitharid gains 9] temporary hit points due to Life Drain feat. The fortitude save to remove these negative levels 24 hours later is DC 26

*Extract (Ex):* An ulitharid vampire that begins its turn with at least four tentacles attached and that makes a successful grapple check automatically extracts the opponent’s brain, instantly killing that creature. 

*Mind Blast (Sp): * 60-foot cone. DC 20 Will save or be stunned for 3d4 rounds. 

*Unholy skills(Errata):* If the DM does not wish to treat these high skill bonuses as resulting from ‘racial bonuses”, it has 130 skill points to work with. This accounts for Int increases [1 ability score per 4 levels] not grating retroactive skill points. If level based Int increases do grant retroactive skill points, the creature’s total skill points should be 162. (skills in the stat block are “class skills”) In the stat block above ability score increases have been accounted for along with 108 skill points that were accrued advancing from 8HD to 24HD. Concentration [16], Diplomacy [16], Disguise [16], Hide [16], Move Silently [12], Search [16], Sense Motive [16]. 32 more skill points should be assigned if the campaign does permit level based Int increases to grant retroactive skill points.[/sblock] [sblock=Great Hunger, elite 24HD Vampiric Ulitharid – Core rules] 
This one was given elite stats, had 2 more tentacles added and advanced one size category in exchange for 2 points of CR. If the DM feels the 2 extra tentacles are too much as a package deal, just drop them off the statistic block. They were added more for appearance than mechanics.

Also if the DM wishes to follow the precedent set by the Lords of Madness entry Ulitharid, Only two of the creatures tentacles benefit from the creatures 10’ reach. 
The creature’s original illustration is presented here.

*Large Undead*
*Hit Dice: * 24d12 (156 hp) [168 high average]
*Initiative: * +5
*Speed: * 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 20 ft.
*Armor Class: * 23 (+5 Dex, +9 natural, -1 size), touch 14, flat-footed 18
*Base Attack/Grapple: * +12/+30 [+26 without improved grapple feat]
*Attack: * Tentacle +22 melee (1d6+10[magic] and 2 negative levels) or slam +21 melee (1d8+15[magic]  and 2 negative levels)
*Full Attack: * Tentacle +22 melee (1d6+10[magic] and 2 negative levels) and 5 tentacles +22 melee (1d6+10[magic]) and slam +16 melee (1d8+5[magic])
*Space/Reach*: 10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks*: Blood drain, energy drain, extract, improved grab, mind blast.
*Special Qualities*: Damage reduction 10/magic and silver, darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 5, resistance to cold 10, resistance to electricity 10, spell resistance 25, telepathy 100 ft., turn resistance +4, undead traits
*Saves*: Fort +10, Ref +13, Will +18
*Abilities: *Str 30, Dex 20, Con —, Int 14***, Wis 18, Cha 18*
*Skills*: Bluff +23, Concentration +35, Diplomacy +27, Disguise +23 (+25 acting in character), Hide +32, Intimidate +15, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +18, Listen +19, Move Silently +33, Search +28, Sense Motive +33, Spot +21
*Feats: * Weapon Finesse(bonus), Improved unarmed strike (1HD), Great fortitude(3HD), Improved Grapple(6HD), Ability Focus(mind blast)(9HD), Weapon Focus Tentacle(12HD), Combat Reflexes(15HD) Combat expertise(18HD), Improved trip(21HD) Quicken spell like ability(Mind Blast)( (24HD)
*Environment: *Underground
*Organization:* Solitary or Court (1 Vampiric Ulitharid, 3-5 Vampiric illithid and 6-10 grimlock wights)
*Challenge Rating: *15
*Treasure: *None
*Alignment: *Always chaotic evil
*Advancement: *Special

Quickened Mind blast [3 per day]
{  } {  } {  }

*Energy Drain (Su): * The fortitude save to remove these negative levels 24 hours later is DC 26

*Extract (Ex):* An ulitharid vampire that begins its turn with at least four tentacles attached and that makes a successful grapple check automatically extracts the opponent’s brain, instantly killing that creature. 

*Mind Blast (Sp): * 60-foot cone. DC 20 Will save or be stunned for 3d4 rounds. 

*Unholy skills(Errata):* If the DM does not wish to treat these high skill bonuses as resulting from ‘racial bonuses”, it has 130 skill points to work with. This accounts for Int increases [1 ability score per 4 levels] not grating retroactive skill points. If level based Int increases do grant retroactive skill points, the creature’s total skill points should be 162. (skills in the stat block are “class skills”) In the stat block above ability score increases have been accounted for along with 108 skill points that were accrued advancing from 8HD to 24HD. Concentration [16], Diplomacy [16], Disguise [16], Hide [16], Move Silently [12], Search [16], Sense Motive [16]. 32 more skill points should be assigned if the campaign does permit level based Int increases to grant retroactive skill points. [/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 11, 2006)

Thoqqua​
This breed’s temper is even more incendiary than the typical thoqqua. Their strikes are fiercer and their flames seem to have a life of their own. Perhaps the wicked Efreeti have been raising them for a sinister purpose.[sblock=Inferno Thoqqua]*	Size/Type:	*	Large Elemental (Earth, Extraplanar, Fire)
*	Hit Dice:	*	6d8+24 (51 hp)
*	Initiative:	*	+0
*	Speed:	*	30 ft. (6 squares), burrow 20 ft.
*	Armor Class:	*	19 (+9 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 19
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+4/+14
*	Attack:	*	Slam +10 melee (2d6+9 plus 2d6 fire)
*	Full Attack:	*	Slam +10 melee (2d6+9 plus 2d6 fire)
*	Space/Reach:	*	10 ft./5 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	Heat, burn
*	Special Qualities:	*	Darkvision 60 ft., elemental traits, immunity to fire,
tremorsense 60 ft., vulnerability to cold
*	Saves:	*	Fort +8, Ref +2, Will +3
*	Abilities:	*	Str 23, Dex 11, Con 18*, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 10
*	Skills:	*	Listen +5, Move Silently +5, Survival +3
*	Feats:	*	Ability focus(burn)(1HD), Weapon focus (Slam), Improved natural attack(slam)
*	Environment:	*	Elemental Plane of Fire
*	Organization:	*	Solitary or pair
*	Challenge Rating:	*	4
*	Treasure:	*	None
*	Alignment:	*	Usually neutral
*	Advancement:	*	7-9 HD (Large)

This large thoqqua is about 2 feet in diameter and 10 feet long. It weighs about 800 pounds. 

Combat
When a thoqqua is disturbed, its first instinct is to attack. Its favored tactic is to spring directly at a foe, either by bursting out of the rock or by coiling up its body and launching itself like a spring. (Treat this as a charge, even though the thoqqua does not need to move 10 feet before attacking.)

Heat (Ex)
Merely touching or being touched by a thoqqua automatically deals 2d6 fire damage. 

Burn (Ex)
When a thoqqua hits with its slam attack, the opponent must succeed on a DC 19 Reflex save or catch fire. The save DC is Constitution-based. The flame burns for 1d4 rounds if not extinguished sooner. A burning creature can use a full-round action to put out the flame.[/sblock]

Heavy stone plating and a more subdued attitude seem to indicate this breed of thoqqua favors the earth element. Its patience is not virtuous though, since it will relentlessly stalk any being that has annoyed it, often waiting for the creature to be alone and unmoving.
[sblock=Large stonehide hunting thoqqua]*	Size/Type:	*	Large Elemental (Earth, Extraplanar, Fire)
*	Hit Dice:	*	9d8+36 (76 hp)
*	Initiative:	*	+1
*	Speed:	*	30 ft. (6 squares), burrow 20 ft.
*	Armor Class:	*	23 (+1 dex +12 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 22
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+4/+14
*	Attack:	*	Slam +4 melee (1d8+9 plus 2d6 fire)
*	Full Attack:	*	Slam +9 melee (1d8+9 plus 2d6 fire)
*	Space/Reach:	*	10 ft./5 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	Heat, burn
*	Special Qualities:	*	Darkvision 60 ft., elemental traits, immunity to fire,
tremorsense 60 ft., vulnerability to cold
*	Saves:	*	Fort +9, Ref +4, Will +4
*	Abilities:	*	Str 23, Dex 12*, Con 18*, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 10
*	Skills:	*	Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Survival +6
*	Feats:	*	Improved natural armor (1HD), Track (3HD), Improved natural armor (6HD), Improved natural armor(9HD),
*	Environment:	*	Elemental Plane of Fire
*	Organization:	*	Solitary or pair
*	Challenge Rating:	*	5
*	Treasure:	*	None
*	Alignment:	*	Usually neutral

This large thoqqua is about 3 feet in diameter and 15 feet long. It weighs about 1200 pounds. 

Combat
When a thoqqua is disturbed, its first instinct is to attack. Its favored tactic is to spring directly at a foe, either by bursting out of the rock or by coiling up its body and launching itself like a spring. (Treat this as a charge, even though the thoqqua does not need to move 10 feet before attacking.)

Heat (Ex)
Merely touching or being touched by a thoqqua automatically deals 2d6 fire damage. 

Burn (Ex)
When a thoqqua hits with its slam attack, the opponent must succeed on a DC 18 Reflex save or catch fire. The save DC is Constitution-based. The flame burns for 1d4 rounds if not extinguished sooner. A burning creature can use a full-round action to put out the flame. [/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 19, 2006)

*Deep ones, Mutant fishfolk.*

[sblock=Fiendish Mutant fishfolk]*Size/Type:	*	Medium aberration (aquatic, Extraplanar) 
*	Hit Dice:	*	2d8+4 (13 hp)
*	Initiative:	*	+2
*	Speed:	*	20 ft. (4 squares), Swim 40 ft.
*	Armor Class:	*	16 (+4 natural, +2 dex), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+1/+4
*	Attack:	*	Claw +5 melee (1d4+4) or Rake +5 [2d4+2] or Long spear +5 melee (1d8+6) or heavy crossbow +3 ranged (1d10/19-20).
*	Full Attack:	*	2 Claws +5 melee (1d4+4) & bite +3 melee (2d4+2), or Long spear +5 melee (1d8+6) & bite +3 melee (2d4+2) or Heavy crossbow +3 ranged (1d10/19-20). 
*	Space/Reach:	*	5 ft./5 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	* Smite Good 1/day [+2 to damage]*	Special Qualities:	* Darkvision 60’, Low light vision, Resist fire and cold 5, SR 7 
*	Saves:	*	Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +3
*	Abilities:	*	Str 19, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 6
*	Skills:	*	Climb +5, Hide+7*, Listen +6*, move silently +6, Spot +6* 
*	Feats:	*	Multiattack (1HD)
*	Environment:	* 
*	Organization:	* 
*	Challenge Rating:	*	2
*	Treasure:	*	Standard (Double art objects; gold only)
*	Alignment:	*	Pretty darn evil most of the time.
*	Advancement:	*	3-6 medium, 7-13 HD Large, 14-26 huge

These creatures typically speak an older version of Common  & Aquaan.

Their treasures often consist of mundane items, made primarily from strange whitish gold, along with jewelry of the same nature. 

Combat
These creatures are proficient with all simple weapons, favoring those that work underwater.

Rake (Ex): Attack bonus: same as claw, damage (2d4+ 1/2 Str bonus). A Mutant fishfolk also gains two rake attacks when it attacks while swimming.

Skills * Mutant fishfolk have a +4 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, and Spot checks underwater. 

A mutant fishfolk has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. 
[/sblock][sblock=Mature Mutant Fishfolk]
*Size/Type:	*	Medium aberration (aquatic)
*	Hit Dice:	*	6d8+12 (42 hp)
*	Initiative:	*	+2
*	Speed:	*	20 ft. (4 squares), Swim 40 ft.
*	Armor Class:	*	16 (+4 natural, +2 dex), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+4/+8
*	Attack:	*	Claw +9 melee (1d4+5) or Rake +9 [2d4+2] or Long spear +9 melee (1d8+7) or heavy crossbow +6 ranged (1d10/19-20).
*	Full Attack:	*	2 Claws +9 melee (1d4+4) & bite +7 melee (2d4+2), or Long spear +9 melee (1d8+7) & bite +7 melee (2d4+2) or Heavy crossbow +6 ranged (1d10/19-20). 
*	Space/Reach:	*	5 ft./5 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	Rake 2d4+2
*	Special Qualities:	*	Low light vision,  
*	Saves:	*	Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +5
*	Abilities:	*	Str 20, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 6
*	Skills:	*	Hide+7*, Listen +9*, move silently +6, Spot +9*, Swim +12
*	Feats:	*	Multiattack (1HD) Power Attack (3HD), Great Fortitude(6HD)
*	Environment:	*	Costal waters.
*	Organization:	*	As needed 
*	Challenge Rating:	*	3
*	Treasure:	*	Standard (Double art objects; gold only)
*	Alignment:	*	Pretty darn evil most of the time.
*	Advancement:	*	7-13 HD Large, 14-26 huge

These creatures typically speak broken Common & Aquaan. 

Their treasures often consist of mundane items, made primarily from strange whitish gold, along with jewelry of the same nature. 

Combat
These creatures are proficient with all simple weapons, favoring those that work underwater.

Rake (Ex): Attack bonus: same as claw, damage (2d4+ 1/2 Str bonus). A Mutant fishfolk also gains two rake attacks when it attacks while swimming.

Skills * Mutant fishfolk have a +4 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, and Spot checks underwater. 

A mutant fishfolk has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. [/sblock][sblock=Elder Mutant fishfolk]
*Size/Type:	*	Large aberration (aquatic)
*	Hit Dice:	*	10d8+ 40 (88hp)
*	Initiative:	*	+2
*	Speed:	*	20 ft. (4 squares), Swim 40 ft.
*	Armor Class:	*	17 (+6 natural, +2 dex, -1 size), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+7/+20
*	Attack:	*	Claw +15 melee (1d6+9) or Rake +15 [2d4+4] or Large Long spear +15 melee (2d6+13) or Large heavy crossbow +8 ranged (1d10/19-20 or Large javelin +8 ranged (1d8+9).).
*	Full Attack:	*	2 Claws +15 melee (1d6+9) & bite +13 melee (2d6+4), or Large Long spear +15 melee (2d6+13 x3) & bite +13 melee (2d6+4) or Large Heavy crossbow +8 ranged (2d8/19-20) or Large javelin +8 ranged (1d8+9). 
*	Space/Reach:	*	10 ft./10 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	Rake 2d6+4
*	Special Qualities:	*	Low light vision,
*	Saves:	*	Fort +12, Ref +5, Will +7
*	Abilities:	*	Str 28, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 6
*	Skills:	*	Hide+7*, Listen +9*, move silently +6, Spot +9*, Swim +12, Survival +4
*	Feats:	*	Multiattack (1HD), Power Attack (3HD), Great Fortitude(6HD), Combat Reflexes 9HD
*	Environment:	*	Deep waters.
*	Organization:	*	As needed 
*	Challenge Rating:	*	5
*	Treasure:	*	Standard (Double art objects; gold only)
*	Alignment:	*	Pretty darn evil most of the time.
*	Advancement:	*	11-13 HD Large, 14-26 huge

These creatures typically speak common, learning Aquaan or a similar language as they adapt to life in the sea. 

Their treasures often consist of mundane items, made primarily from strange whitish gold, along with jewelry of the same nature. 

Combat
These creatures are proficient with all simple weapons, favoring those that work underwater.

Rake (Ex): Attack bonus: same as claw, damage (2d6+ 1/2 Str bonus). A Mutant fishfolk also gains two rake attacks when it attacks while swimming.

Skills * Mutant fishfolk have a +4 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, and Spot checks underwater. 

A mutant fishfolk has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. [/sblock][sblock=Seasoned Elder Mutant fishfolk]
*Size/Type:	*	Large aberration (aquatic)
*	Hit Dice:	*	13d8+ 52 [110HP]
*	Initiative:	*	+2
*	Speed:	*	20 ft. (4 squares), Swim 40 ft.
*	Armor Class:	*	17 (+6 natural, +2 dex, -1 size), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+9/+22
*	Attack:	*	Claw +17 melee (1d6+9) or Rake +17 [2d4+4] or Large Long spear +17 melee (2d6+13) or Large heavy crossbow +10 ranged (1d10/19-20 or Large javelin +10 ranged (1d8+9).).
*	Full Attack:	*	2 Claws +17 melee (1d6+9) & bite +15 melee (2d6+4), or Large Long spear +17/+12 melee (2d6+13 x3) & bite +15 melee (2d6+4) or Large Heavy crossbow +10 ranged (2d8/19-20) or Large javelin +10 ranged (1d8+9). 
*	Space/Reach:	*	10 ft./10 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	Rake 2d6+4
*	Special Qualities:	*	Low light vision,
*	Saves:	*	Fort +10, Ref +6, Will +8
*	Abilities:	*	Str 28, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 6
*	Skills:	*	Hide+13*, Listen +12*, move silently +12, Spot +12*, Swim +12, Survival +4
*	Feats:	*	Multiattack (1HD), Power Attack (3HD), Great Fortitude(6HD), Combat Reflexes 9HD, Blind-fight(12HD)
*	Environment:	*	Deep waters.
*	Organization:	*	As needed 
*	Challenge Rating:	*	6
*	Treasure:	*	Standard (Double art objects; gold only)
*	Alignment:	*	Pretty darn evil most of the time.
*	Advancement:	*	14-26 huge

These creatures typically speak broken Common & Aquaan..

Their treasures often consist of mundane items, made primarily from strange whitish gold, along with jewelry of the same nature. 

Combat
These creatures are proficient with all simple weapons, favoring those that work underwater.

Rake (Ex): Attack bonus: same as claw, damage (2d6+ 1/2 Str bonus). A Mutant fishfolk also gains two rake attacks when it attacks while swimming.

Skills * Mutant fishfolk have a +4 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, and Spot checks underwater. 

A mutant fishfolk has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. [/sblock] [sblock= Ancient Mutant fishfolk]
*Size/Type:	*	Huge aberration (aquatic)
*	Hit Dice:	*	14d8+84  (147hp)
*	Initiative:	*	+1
*	Speed:	*	20 ft. (4 squares), Swim 40 ft.
*	Armor Class:	*	18 (+9 natural, +1 dex, -2 size), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+9/+30
*	Attack:	*	Claw +20 melee (1d8+13) or Rake +20 [3d6+6] or Huge Long spear +20 melee (3d6+19 19-20 x3) or Huge heavy crossbow +8 ranged (3d8/19-20 or Huge javelin +8 ranged (2d6+13).
*	Full Attack:	*	2 Claws +15 melee (1d8+13) & bite +13 melee (3d6+6), or Huge Long spear +20/+15 melee (3d6+19 19-20 x3)  & bite +18 melee (3d6+6) or Large Heavy crossbow +8 ranged (3d8/19-20) or Large javelin +8 ranged (2d6+13). 
*	Space/Reach:	*	15 ft./15 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	Rake 2d6+4
*	Special Qualities:	*	Amphibious, Low light vision
*	Saves:	*	Fort +12, Ref +5, Will +9
*	Abilities:	*	Str 36, Dex 12, Con 22, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 6
*	Skills:	*	Hide+10*, Listen +14*, move silently +10, Spot +14*, Swim +21, Survival +2
*	Feats:	*	Multiattack (1HD), Power Attack (3HD), Great Fortitude(6HD), Combat Reflexes 9HD, Improved critical [Long Spear]12HD
*	Environment:	*	Deep waters.
*	Organization:	*	As needed 
*	Challenge Rating:	*	10 [see below]
*	Treasure:	*	Standard (Double art objects; gold only)
*	Alignment:	*	Pretty darn evil most of the time.
*	Advancement:	*	15-26 huge

These creatures typically speak common, learning Aquaan or a similar language as they adapt to life in the sea. 

Their treasures often consist of mundane items, made primarily from strange whitish gold, along with jewelry of the same nature. 

Combat
These creatures are proficient with all simple weapons, favoring those that work underwater.

Rake (Ex): Attack bonus: same as claw, damage (3d6+ 1/2 Str bonus). A Mutant fishfolk also gains two rake attacks when it attacks while swimming.

Skills * Mutant fishfolk have a +4 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, and Spot checks underwater. 

A mutant fishfolk has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. 

Note: CR 10 is approximately where this creature’s combat potency puts it at. Aberrations are usually not built so “beat down” as Monte made the D20 deep ones, so their normal HD advancement of 4HD / 1CR needs slight evaluation [which would place this specimen at CR7].  Approximately between a fire and a cloud giants potency, but notably worse AC. A comparatively negligible ranged attack and far worse saves than the cloud giant as well. I’d almost say the Cloud’s 11 rather than the fire’s 10, but the lacking the Fire giant’s immunity to the most common energy attack and lacking the BaB for the 3rd weapon swing I’d say keep it at 10.[/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 22, 2006)

[IMaGel]http://www.wizards.com/hecatomb/images/90898_72dpi.jpg[/IMaGel]Star spawn of Cthulhu
​A close fit. Nothing to fancy on this one, almost all core rules save for the Space creature template from the d20 modern SRD. If you tear off the Cyan coloured bits, you will have a CR 19 green dragon. If you decide not to use combat expertise, improved trip or improved disarm, don't forget to change the feats to something useful. And if you allow sorcerers to make use of Quicken Spell, switch Cleave over to that. [sblock=Huge Star Spawn, Space creature very old green dragon.]*	Size/Type:	*	Huge Dragon (Air) [Vacuum?]
*	Hit Dice:	*	29d12+174 (391)
*	Initiative:	*	+1
*	Speed:	*	40 ft., fly 150 ft. (poor), Spaceflight 40’ (perfect), swim 40 ft
*	Armor Class:	*	37 (+1 dex,-2 size, +28 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 36
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+29/+48
*	Attack:	*	Tentacle bite  +39 melee (2d8+16)
*	Full Attack:	*	Tentacle ‘bite’ +38 melee (2d8+16), 2 flabby claws +36 melee (2d6+5), 2 membranous wings +36 melee (1d8+5) & Corpulent Tail  +36 melee(2d6+16)
*	Space/Reach:	*	15 ft./10 ft. (15 ft. with Tentacle bite)
*	Special Attacks:	*	Breath weapon, crush, spells, spell Like abilities.
*	Special Qualities:	* Blindsence 60’, Darkvision 120’, DR 15 Magic, Dragon Overland Movement, Immunity to Acid, Paralysis and Sleep, Keen Senses, Lowlight Vision, Water Breathing, Radiation Resistance, Resistance to fire 20, Resistance to cold 20, Spaceflight,  SR 25, Vacuum Survival.
*	Saves:	*	Fort +23, Ref +17, Will +19
*	Abilities[non elite]:	*	Str 32, Dex 13, Con 25, Int 18, Wis 16, Cha 17
*	Skills:	*	Concentration +35, Diplomacy +35, Escape Artist +25, Hide +25, Knowledge (Far Realm)+28,  Listen +35, Move Silently +35, Search +28, Sense Motive +27, Spot +35, Use Magic Device +35.
*	Feats:	*	Multiattack(1HD), Hover (3HD), Wingover (6HD), Power Attack (9HD), Cleave (12HD), Eschew components (15HD), Combat Expertise(18HD), Improved Trip(21HD), Improved Disarm(24HD), Combat Reflexes(27HD), Zero-G Training (bonus) 
*	Environment:	* The cold black void and underwater vaults.
*	Organization:	* Solitary, Cabal 1d4, Worshipped Enforcer(1+1d100 commoner cultists and 1d10 spellcasters) or Minions (1d6 + Something even worse).
*	Challenge Rating:	*	20
*	Treasure:	*	Triple standard
*	Alignment:	*	Always Chaotic evil
Speaks Draconic, Aquaan, Abysaal, Common and Giant

Spells [as an 11th level Sorcerer]
 0th DM, RM, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation, Message, Mage Hand, , , . (DC16)
 1st Mage Armor, Shield, True strike, Obscuring mist, Expeditious retreat. (DC14)
 2nd Cat’s Grace, Endure Elements, See Invisibility, Arcane lock$, Bear’s Endurance(DC15)
 3rd Shrink Item, Haste, Displacement, Fireball. (DC16)
 4th Confusion, Greater invisibility, Stoneskin$. (DC17)
 5th Feeblemind, Teleport.
$=Costly component

Spell Like abilities
 Suggestion (DC16)
 Control Plants

Breath Weapon (Su): This horrid creature has one type of breath weapon, a cone of corrosive (acid) gas. 50’ Cone, DC30 Reflex, 18d6 Acid. It can use this breath weapon each 1d4 rounds.

Crush (Ex): This horrid creature can land on opponents of up to small size as a standard action. Creatures in the affected area must succeed on a Reflex save (DC 30) or be pinned, automatically taking bludgeoning damage (2d8+18)during the next round unless the dragon moves off them. If the dragon chooses to maintain the pin, treat it as a normal grapple attack. Pinned opponents take damage from the crush each round if they don’t escape. 

Frightful Presence (Ex): Whenever it attacks, charges, or flies overhead. 270’ Radius, those with 29 or fewer HD must Will save (DC 27).On a failure, creatures with 4 or less HD become panicked for 4d6 rounds and those with 5 or more HD become shaken for 4d6 rounds. Dragons ignore this effect. Those who succeed the save are immune to this effect for 24 hours.

Radiation Resistance (Ex): This horrid creature gains a +8 species bonus on saves to resist any kind of radiation poisoning.

Vacuum Survival (Ex): It is unknown if this horrid creature creates its own oxygen supply or doesn’t need to breathe at all. It can exist in zero-atmosphere environments.

Spaceflight: In space and other zero-gravity environments, this creature gains a fly speed equal to its base speed (perfect maneuverability).

Water Breathing (Ex): ): It is unknown if this horrid creature creates its own oxygen supply or doesn’t need to breathe at all. It can also use its breath weapon, spells, and other abilities while submerged. 

ZERO-G TRAINING
You can function normally in low gravity or zero gravity.
Prerequisites: Dexterity 13, Tumble 4 ranks.
Benefits: You take no penalty on attack rolls in low-gravity or zero-gravity environments. In addition, you do not suffer the debilitating effects of space sickness.
Normal: Without this feat, you take a –4 penalty on attack rolls while operating in zero-gravity environments, or a –2 penalty on attack rolls while operating in low-gravity environments. In addition, you are subject to the effects of Space Adaptation Syndrome, also known as space sickness.[/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 19, 2006)

[sblock=Hagitha, 5th level venerable female human wizard]
*   Medium Humanoid (human ) *
* Hit Dice: * 5d4-5 14 hp [16 HP if improved toughness replaces toughness]
* Initiative: * +2
* Speed: * 30 ft. (6 squares) 20' due to weight of the heavy crossbow.
* Armor Class: * 6 (-4 Dex), touch 6, flat-footed 6
* Base Attack/Grapple: * +2/-2
* Attack: * Heavy crossbow +0 melee.
* Full Attack: * You kidding me? She drops the crossbow and runs!
* Space/Reach: * 5 ft./5 ft.
* Special Attacks: * Spells
* Special Qualities: * 
* Saves: * Fort +0, Ref -1, Will +6
* Abilities: * Str 2, Dex 7, Con 8, Int 19, Wis 15, Cha 13
* Skills: * Concentration +7, Craft (alchemy) +12, Knowledge (Local) +11, Knowledge (Nature) +12, Knowledge (Arcana) +12, Sence motive +6, Spellcraft +12, survival +7.
* Feats: * (b)Scribe scroll, Improved init (1st), Toughness(H), brew potion (3rd) craft wondrous item(b-w5th).  
* Challenge Rating: * 5
* Treasure: * Standard.
* Alignment: * Neutral 

Spellbook
0-PHB Cantrips, plus Cauterize and Evil Eye; 21 pages
1- Charm person, Stitch minor wounds, Aspect of the wolf, Produce flame, shield, magic missile, Mage armor, Enlarge Person; 8 pages 
2- False life, Scorching Ray, Produce Corpse Candle, Alter self;  8 pages
3- fireball, Stitch Serious wounds, Blight Crop; 9 pages [/sblock]

[sblock=Blight crop]*Blight Crop*
Necromancy
*Level: * Sor /wiz 3
*Components: * V, S, M
*Casting Time: * 1 standard action
*Range: * ½ mile 
*Area: * special
*Duration: * Instantaneous
*Saving Throw: * None
*Spell Resistance: * No

Normal edible plants within range of this spell have their potential productivity cut by one third for the growing season Blight Crop was cast upon them. Plants than have not yet reached that yield have their growth stunted, those that have already grown more than that succumb to a disease typical to that crop.

Blight Crop can be countered by effects that would counter _Diminish Plants_.

Material component: One pound of salt. [/sblock] [sblock=Cauterize]_*Cauterize*_
Evocation (Fire)
* Level: * Sor/Wiz 0
* Components: * V
* Casting Time: * 1 standard action
* Range: * Short
* Target: * One creature
* Duration: * Instantaneous
* Saving Throw: * No: see text
* Spell Resistance: * No: see text

Invoking a word of power over flame, you channel fire into a willing creature's wounds, sealing them shut as if the character had receive one point of magic healing. The pain is agonizing but your control of the flames normally prevents any harm from happening to the subject. 

Only if some circumstance increases damage caused by this spell would any harm come to the subject. A being vulnerable to fire would suffer 1 point of damage from this spell rather than have their wounds closed.

This spell can be used to attack regenerating creatures that take normal damge from fire. Agaisnt those creatures, this spell converts up to the caster's level in nonlethal damage to lethal damage in addition to sealing their wounds. Such a creature can apply spell resistance, and can attempt a Will save to halve the amount converted. [/sblock]

[sblock=Produce corpse candle] *Produce Corpse Candle*
Evocation & Necromancy
* Level: * Sor /wiz 2
* Components: * V, S
* Casting Time: * 1 standard action
* Range: * 0 ft.
* Effect: * Corpse candle above your shoulder
* Duration: * 1 min./level (D)
* Saving Throw: * None
* Spell Resistance: * Yes

Ghostly flames, black with a white core or bluish white, half as bright as a torch appear floating above your shoulder. The flames usually do not harm you or your equipment.

In addition to providing meager illumination, the corpse candle can be hurled or used to touch enemies. You can have the Corpse candle strike an opponent as if you were making a melee touch attack, dealing negative energy damage equal to 1d6 +1 point per caster level (maximum +5) to living creatures and organic objects. If you so desired, you could have the corpse candle move to your hand for a round so that you could use it as part of an unarmed strike or claw attack. 

Alternatively, you can have the corpse candle streak toward the foe up to 120 feet as if it were a thrown weapon. When doing so, you attack with a ranged touch attack (with no range penalty) and deal the same damage as with the melee attack. As soon as the corpse candle a new one appears above your shoulder. Each attack you make reduces the remaining duration by 1 minute. If an attack reduces the remaining duration to 0 minutes or less, the spell ends after the attack resolves. 
If the corpse candle strikes an undead creature, the corpse candle does it no harm and instead hovers over the undead creature’s shoulder for one minute or until dispelled. A non mindless undead could grasp the corpse candle as a standard action, extinguishing it.
A Caster can have 2 Corpse Candle spells going at one time, subsequent castings replace the effect with the least duration remaining.[/sblock] 

[sblock=Stich Wounds spell tree.]*Stitch Light Wounds*
Necromancy & Transmutation
*Level:*Sor/Wiz 1
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Range: *  Touch
*Target: *  Creature touched
*Duration: *  Instantaneous
*Saving Throw: *  None
*Spell Resistance: *  Yes (harmless)

By laying your hand upon a living creature, flesh wounds partially close and tissues painfully twist and reattach to one another. While not as beneficial as true healing, this spell converts lethal damage to non lethal damage. The amount converted is 1d8 points of damage +1 point per caster level (maximum +5).

Creatures immune to non lethal damage cannot be affected by this spell.

The pain caused by this spell operates as if damage equal to the amount converted for abilities that might be disrupted or require concentration checks.

_“Aaaauugh! What sadist thought up this spell?” 
~Taryniel, elf rogue

“A viable option when the cleric gets too preachy.”
~Anonymous

“Gives you time for a good drink after a good fight!”
~Tormack the Stonehammer, dwarf barbarian.

“It hurts really good!”
~Razzak, troll fighter._

*Stitch Critical Wounds*
Necromancy & Transmutation
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 4
This spell functions like stitch light wounds, except that it converts 4d8 points of damage +1 point per caster level (maximum +20).

*Stitch Critical Wounds, Mass*
Necromancy & Transmutation
*Level:*Sor/Wiz 8
This spell functions like mass stitch light wounds, except that it converts 4d8 points of damage +1 point per caster level (maximum +40).

*Stitch Light Wounds, Mass*
Necromancy & Transmutation
*Level:*Sor/Wiz 5
*Components:* V, S
*Casting Time: *  1 standard action
*Range: *  Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Target: *  One creature/level, no two of which can be more than 30 ft. apart
*Duration: *  Instantaneous
*Saving Throw: *  None
*Spell Resistance: *  Yes (harmless)

You cause wounds to partially close and tissues to painfully twist and reattach to one another in each selected creature, converting lethal damage to non lethal damage, to the amount of 1d8 points of damage +1 point per caster level (maximum +25) 

Like other stitch spells, creatures immune to non lethal damage can not be affected by mass stitch light wounds.

The pain caused by this spell operates as if damage equal to the amount converted for abilities that might be disrupted or require concentration checks.

*Stitch Moderate Wounds*
Necromancy & Transmutation
*Level:*Sor/Wiz 2
This spell functions like stitch light wounds, except that it converts 2d8 points of damage +1 point per caster level (maximum +10).

*Stitch Moderate Wounds, Mass*
Necromancy & Transmutation
*Level:*Sor/Wiz 6
This spell functions like mass stitch light wounds, except that it converts 2d8 points of damage +1 point per caster level (maximum +30).

*Stitch Serious Wounds*
Necromancy & Transmutation
*Level:* Sor/Wiz 3
This spell functions like stitch light wounds, except that it converts 3d8 points of damage +1 point per caster level (maximum +15).

*Stitch Serious Wounds, Mass*
Necromancy & Transmutation
*Level:*Sor/Wiz 7
This spell functions like mass stitch light wounds, except that it converts 3d8 points of damage +1 point per caster level (maximum +35).[/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 19, 2007)

*Old Fat Fangs *  [sblock=Old Fat Fangs CR5 Giant Crocodile]*	GIANT CROCODILE *	Huge Animal
*	Hit Dice:	 *	10d8+50 (90 hp)
*	Initiative:	 *	+1
*	Speed:	 *	20 ft. (4 squares), swim 30 ft.
*	Armor Class:	 *	16 (–2 size, +1 Dex, +7 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 15
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	 *	+7/+23
*	Attack:	 *	Bite +13 melee (3d8+12) or tail slap +13 melee (1d12+12)
*	Full Attack:	 *	Bite +13 melee (3d8+12) or tail slap +13 melee (1d12+12)
*	Space/Reach:	 *	15 ft./10 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	 *	Improved grab
*	Special Qualities:	 *	Hold breath, low-light vision
*	Saves:	 *	Fort +9, Ref +6, Will +3
*	Abilities:	 *	Str 27, Dex 12, Con 20, Int 1, Wis 12, Cha 2
*	Skills:	 *	Hide +4*, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +16
*	Feats:	 *	Alertness, Endurance, Skill Focus (Hide), Improved natural attack (bite)
*	Environment:	 *	Warm marshes
*	Organization:	 *	Solitary or colony (6–11)
*	Challenge Rating:	 *	5
*	Advancement:	 *	11–14 HD (Huge)

This meaty individual has eaten well over it’s many years. It sports an overdeveloped set of fangs that can cut an ogre in twain.

Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a crocodile must hit with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, the crocodile establishes a hold on the opponent with its mouth and drags it into deep water, attempting to pin it to the bottom. 

Hold Breath (Ex): A crocodile can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to 4 x its Constitution score before it risks drowning.

Skills: A crocodile has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. *A crocodile gains a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks when in the water. Further, a crocodile can lie in the water with only its eyes and nostrils showing, gaining a +10 cover bonus on Hide checks[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 19, 2007)

That is one nasty croc! Love it!


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 22, 2007)

Mmmm, mudbugs! I love those tasty bottom feeders. The dragon magazine articles ones were kinda wimpy for their CR. Here is one a just built based off the large scorpion stats.
*Lost:* 30' of land speed, poison sting DC14 [1d4 Con /1d4 Con]
*Gained: * 50' Swim, aquatic subtype, amphibious special quality, +1 HD, +2 Str. 

Fair trade? Or would an aquatic scorpion be the same CR without it's sting?

*Giant Crayfish*
[sblock=Monstrous crayfish / Giant Lobster]
*	Monstrous crayfish, Large* 
*	Size/Type:	*	Large Vermin {aquatic]	
*	Hit Dice:	*	6d8+10 (39 hp)	
*	Initiative:	*	+0	
*	Speed:	*	 20 ft (4 squares) Swim 50 ft. 	
*	Armor Class:	*	16 (-1 size, +7 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 16
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+4/+12	
*	Attack:	*	Claw +8 melee (1d6+5)	
*	Full Attack:	*	2 claws +8 melee (1d6+5)	
*	Space/Reach:	*	10 ft./5 ft.	
*	Special Attacks:	*	Constrict 1d6+5, improved grab	
*	Special Qualities:	*	Darkvision 60 ft., vermin traits, amphibious	
*	Saves:	*	Fort +6, Ref +1, Will +1	
*	Abilities:	*	Str 21, Dex 10, Con 14, Int Ø, Wis 10, Cha 2	
*	Skills:	*	Climb +8, Hide +0, Spot +4, Swim +13	
*	Feats:	*	—	
*	Environment:	*	Any aquatic	
*	Organization:	*	Solitary or colony (2-5)	
*	Challenge Rating:	*	3	
*	Treasure:	*	1/10 coins; 50% goods; 50% items	
*	Advancement:	*	7-9 HD (Large)	
*	Level Adjustment:	*	—	

Monstrous crayfish are normally patient bottom feeders, but are likely to attack any creature that approaches them. Those whose habitats include dry land often lay in wait for creatures near water, charging when prey nears the water and dragging the prey underwater while tearing it apart. 

*Constrict (Ex) * A Monstrous crayfish deals automatic claw damage on a successful grapple check. 

*Improved Grab (Ex) * To use this ability, a Monstrous crayfish must hit with a claw attack. A Monstrous crayfish can use either its Strength modifier or Dexterity modifier for grapple checks, whichever is better. 

*Skills* A Monstrous crayfish has a +8 Racial bonus on swim checks and a +4 racial bonus on Climb, Hide, and Spot checks.[/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 24, 2007)

Just felt like stating up a Mageknight mini. Not sure on the rider though. Maybe a Gestalt Elf Fighter Mage...




*13HD Elder Griffon*
[sblock=Elder Griffon]*	Elder Griffon	*	Huge Magical Beast
*	Hit Dice:	*	13d10+ 78 (149 hp)
*	Initiative:	*	+1
*	Speed:	*	30 ft. (6 squares), fly 80 ft. (average)
*	Armor Class:	*	18 (–2 size, +1 Dex, +9 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 17
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+13/+29
*	Attack:	*	Bite +19 melee (3d6+8 / 19-20x2 crit)
*	Full Attack:	*	Bite +19 melee (3d6+8 / 19-20x2 crit) and 2 claws +17 melee (1d6+4)
*	Space/Reach:	*	15 ft./10 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	Pounce, rake 1d8+4
*	Special Qualities:	*	Darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent
*	Saves:	*	Fort +15, Ref +10, Will +7
*	Abilities:	*	Str 26, Dex 13, Con 22**, Int 5, Wis 13, Cha 8
*	Skills:	*	Jump +12, Listen +6, Spot +16
*	Feats:	*	Iron Will, Multiattack, Flyby Attack, Power attack, Improved Critical (bite). 
*	Environment:	*	Temperate hills
*	Organization:	*	Solitary, pride leader (1+ 5–9 base griffons) 
*	Challenge Rating:	*	7
*	Treasure:	*	Eggs {3,500 gp each]  Young {7000 gp each]
*	Alignment:	*	Always neutral
*	Advancement:	*	14–21 HD (Huge)
*	Level Adjustment:	*	+3 (cohort)

The Elder Griffons are among the greatest of griffons. Generals of griffon packs, they coordinate attacks with lethal precision. From nose to tail, the elder griffons measure over 20 feet. Their wings span 40 feet or more. An elder griffon weighs about 4000 pounds.

An elder griffon cannot speak, but understands Common.

COMBAT
Griffons prefer to pounce on their prey, either diving to the attack or leaping from above. It normally power attacks for 5 points when charging, 10 points if foes seem unarmored.

Pounce (Ex): If a griffon dives upon or charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks.

Rake (Ex): Attack bonus +17 melee, damage 1d8+4. 

Skills: Griffons have a +4 racial bonus on Jump and Spot checks.

Carrying Capacity: Light Load / Flight Limit 1836 lb.; medium load, 3678lb.; heavy load, 5520lb.[/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 13, 2007)

No responses? :\  Does no one appreciate my work?  Don't worry, I'm no drama queen, even if I get no replies I'll keep advancing monsters till disgruntled players hunt me down!   

[sblock=Warp Wolves, Advanced blink dogs] Note: If you don’t use the Improved Toughness feat, switch the feat to power attack. You might want to switch it anyhow since these puppies have to hit to spare.

*Warp Wolf, harasser*	Large Magical Beast
*	Hit Dice:	*	10d10+30 + 10 (95 hp)
*	Initiative:	*	+2
*	Speed:	*	40 ft. (8 squares)
*	Armor Class:	*	17 (+2 Dex, +6 natural, -1 size), touch 13, flat-footed 13
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+10/+18
*	Attack:	*	Bite +13 melee (1d8+7)
*	Full Attack:	*	Bite +13 melee (1d8+7)
*	Space/Reach:	*	5 ft./5 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	—
*	Special Qualities:	*	Blink, darkvision 60 ft., dimension door, low-light vision, scent
*	Saves:	*	Fort +10, Ref +9, Will +5
*	Abilities: {non Elite array]	*	Str 20, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 11, Cha 8
*	Skills:	*	Hide +5, Listen +4, Sense Motive +2, Spot +4, Survival +10
*	Feats:	*	Iron Will, improved toughness, Combat expertise, improved trip, TrackB
*	Environment:	*	Temperate plains
*	Organization:	*	Solitary, pair, or pack (7–16)
*	Challenge Rating:	*	5
*	Treasure:	*	None
*	Advancement:	*	11-12 HD (Large)
*	Level Adjustment:	*	+2 (cohort)

COMBAT
These warp wolves strike first at the pack’s quarry, using combat expertise while attempting to trip their foes. One the foe falls, the other pack members strike at the downed foe. As soon as the target is killed, one of the warp wolves dimension doors away with the prey, breaking line of sight with the prey’s pack at first opportunity.

Blink (Su): A warp wolf can use blink as the spell (caster level 8th), and can evoke or end the effect as a free action.
Dimension Door (Su): A warp wolf can teleport, as dimension door (caster level 8th), once per round as a free action. The ability affects only the warp wolf, which never appears within a solid object and can act immediately after teleporting.

*Warp Wolf, assault*	Large Magical Beast
*	Hit Dice:	*	10d10+20+10 (85 hp)
*	Initiative:	*	+3
*	Speed:	*	40 ft. (8 squares)
*	Armor Class:	*	18 (+3 Dex, +6 natural, -1 size), touch 13, flat-footed 13
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+10/+18
*	Attack:	*	Bite +13 melee (2d6+6 19-20 x2 critical)
*	Full Attack:	*	Bite +13 melee (2d6+6 19-20 x2 critical)
*	Space/Reach:	*	5 ft./5 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	—
*	Special Qualities:	*	Blink, darkvision 60 ft., dimension door, low-light vision, scent
*	Saves:	*	Fort +9, Ref +10, Will +6
*	Abilities:	*	Str 18, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 11
*	Skills:	*	Hide +5, Listen +5, Sense Motive +3, Spot +5, Survival +10
*	Feats:	*	Iron Will, improved toughness, improved natural attack bite, improved critical (bite), TrackB
*	Environment:	*	Temperate plains
*	Organization:	*	Solitary, pair, or pack (7–16)
*	Challenge Rating:	*	5
*	Treasure:	*	None
*	Advancement:	*	11-12 HD (Large)
*	Level Adjustment:	*	+2 (cohort)

Once the harassers trip a victim, these warp wolves end their delay action and attack the tripped foe. Often dimension dooring to where it can charge into a flanking position.

Blink (Su): A warp wolf can use blink as the spell (caster level 8th), and can evoke or end the effect as a free action.
Dimension Door (Su): A warp wolf can teleport, as dimension door (caster level 8th), once per round as a free action. The ability affects only the warp wolf, which never appears within a solid object and can act immediately after teleporting.

*Warp Wolf, Alpha*	Large Magical Beast
*	Hit Dice:	*	12d10+36 + 12  (97 hp)
*	Initiative:	*	+3
*	Speed:	*	40 ft. (8 squares)
*	Armor Class:	*	18 (+3 Dex, +6 natural, -1 size), touch 13, flat-footed 13
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+12/+21
*	Attack:	*	Bite +20 melee (2d6+10)
*	Full Attack:	*	Bite +20 melee (2d6+10)
*	Space/Reach:	*	5 ft./5 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	—
*	Special Qualities:	*	Blink, darkvision 60 ft., dimension door, low-light vision, scent
*	Saves:	*	Fort +12, Ref +11, Will +7
*	Abilities: { Elite array]	*	Str 24, Dex 16, Con 18, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 8
*	Skills:	*	Diplomacy +2, Hide +11, Listen +13, Sense Motive +12, Spot +13, Survival +12 
*	Feats:	*	Iron Will, improved toughness, Combat expertise, improved trip, improved natural attack (bite), TrackB
*	Environment:	*	Temperate plains
*	Organization:	*	Solitary, pair, or pack (7–16)
*	Challenge Rating:	*	7
*	Treasure:	*	None
*	Level Adjustment:	*	+2 (cohort)

The Alphas of the pack are the largest and strongest of their breed. They almost always use combat expertise and always attempt to trip their foes.

Blink (Su): A warp wolf can use blink as the spell (caster level 8th), and can evoke or end the effect as a free action.
Dimension Door (Su): A warp wolf can teleport, as dimension door (caster level 8th), once per round as a free action. The ability affects only the warp wolf, which never appears within a solid object and can act immediately after teleporting. [/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Feb 14, 2007)

Pity the DD only affects the Warp Wolf...   
I wanted to have them hunting feral orcs and bringing them back to the lair!   (don't ask where that inpiration comes from  )
[sblock=Feral Orc]
*Feral Orc*
*Size/Type:* 	Monstrous Humanoid (Orc)
*Hit Dice:* 	3d10+6 (22 hp)
*Initiative:* 	+3
*Speed:* 	40 ft. (8 squares)
*Armor Class:* 	15 (+6 natural, -1 Dex), touch 9, flat-footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* 	+3/+8
*Attack:* 	Spear +8 melee (1d8+7/20) or spear +2 ranged (1d8+5)
*Space/Reach:* 	5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* 	—
*Special Qualities: *	Darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 2, light sensitivity
*Saves:* 	Fort +3, Ref +2, Will +2
*Abilities: *	Str 21, Dex 9, Con 14, Int 4, Wis 9, Cha 6
*Skills:* 	Climb +11, Listen +1, Spot +1
*Feats:* 	Alertness, Improved Initiative
*Challenge Rating:* 	2
[/sblock]You should add your ogres to this thread...


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 14, 2007)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Pity the DD only affects the Warp Wolf...
> I wanted to have them hunting feral orcs and bringing them back to the lair!



Once dead, a creature is an object. I believe the Dimension door limitation prevents them from sharing thier DD with other creatures, but it could be read as the puppies bring nothing whatsoever with them, leaving behind collars, bindings and any fleas that jumped onto them. 

"My ogres"? I don't remember doing alot of ogre stat ups. Or do you mean my ogres as PCs? That really more of houserules that rogues gallery.


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 14, 2007)

[imagel]http://ec2.images-amazon.com/images/P/B0007Q1IT4.01.PT02._SS400_SCLZZZZZZZ_.jpg[/imagel] No bones about it, the skeleton template is easy to apply...   [sblock=huge wyvern skeleton]
*	 Huge Wyvern skeleton *	Huge undead
*	Hit Dice:	*	10d12 (65 hp)
*	Initiative:	*	+5
*	Speed:	*	20 ft. (4 squares)
*	Armor Class:	*	12 (–2 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 11
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+5/+22
*	Attack:	*	Sting +13 melee (1d8+9 or bite +13 melee (3d8+9)
*	Full Attack:	*	Sting +13 melee (1d8+9, bite +8 melee (3d8+4)and 2 wings +8 melee (2d6+4) 
*	Space/Reach:	*	15 ft./10 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	* 
*	Special Qualities:	*	Darkvision 60 ft., immunity to cold, undead qualities DR5/ bludgeoning
*	Saves:	*	Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +7
*	Abilities:	*	Str 28, Dex 12, Con -, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 1
*	Feats:	*	Improved init + weapon proficiencies if any.
*	Challenge Rating:	*	5 {Play-testing recommended][/sblock]


----------



## Land Outcast (Feb 14, 2007)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> "My ogres"? I don't remember doing alot of ogre stat ups. Or do you mean my ogres as PCs? That really more of houserules that rogues gallery.



Option #2, I thought they should have a place here


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 14, 2007)

The two main changes from MM ogres are mine require 33% more food than normal rules assume for a large creature and that they only recieve simple weapon proficiency. {IMG a greatclub is a simple weapon]. Heavy borrowing from the Old Warhammer ogres, less so from the newer "ogre kingdoms" material. The 3e Mutant Muppet image is not used.

	[sblock=Ogres as PCs in my setting]_The typical ogre in my setting stands roughly one and a half times as tall as a man and often many times as wide. While their appearance is more bestial than a human, with heavy brow, sometimes pointed ears, thick yellow to black finger nails and occasionally extended canines, they still appear more human than many half orcs. For scale and appearance, Mr. Hyde from Van Helsing is a decent approximation. 

This handsome fellow is an example of how an ogre can look when not dump-stating charisma.

	In behavior, ogres are generally more civilized than orcs or gnolls. Some even live in cities, such as in Glantri, Karameikos, Minrothad and Rockhome as mercenaries and laborers. A good number of ogres are enlisted in the foreign legion of Thyasis. The main things that set ogres apart mentally from humans is a greater degree of selfishness, overall laziness, and an inherent temper. 

	Their sometimes cannibalistic habits and ‘meat is meat’  attitude can be compared to lizard folk’s similar views, though ogres, having more empathy than lizard folk, swiftly learn that not all civilizations consider such behaviors acceptable. Many ogres don’t care for eating sentient beings, but most ogres would rather do so than go hungry.

	The true elves consider them churlish brutes, only slightly worse than humans, but with far more potential for mayhem. Shadow elves consider them dangerous tools to be used as needed until dead. Dwarves typically view them as a threat; though as a practical matter will occasionally employ them as mercenaries, laborers and combat instructors. Those who “get with the program” can even find a place in Dwarven society. Humans are wary and prejudiced given that many ogres are willing to eat humans, but also can appreciate a mountain of meat when something needs to be built or a greater threat is present. Ratlings view them as too dangerous to be near, The skaven don’t trust most folks in the first place, especially not folks with large appetites and indiscriminate eating habits_.

_*Ogre characters possess the following racial traits.*_

+10 Strength, -2 Dexterity, +4 Constitution, -4 Intelligence, -4 Charisma. 

*Large size: * -1 penalty to Armor Class, -1 penalty on attack rolls, -4 penalty on Hide checks, +4 bonus on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits double those of Medium characters. Double cost for most equipment and clothing.  

*Height, weight & age: * Ogres use human aging tables, A typical ogre weight almost five hundred pounds and stands about 9 feet tall.  An exceptionally strong and healthy ogre might stand 11 feet tall and weigh nearly 8 hundred pounds. 

*Prodigious appetite. * Ogres need 4 times as much food and water as a medium creature.

*Space/Reach: * 10 feet [actually 7.5 ’~ 40mm base] /10 feet. 

*Base land speed: * 40 feet. 

*Darkvision*: 60 feet. 

*Racial Hit Dice*: An ogre begins with four levels of giant, which provide 4d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +3, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +4, Ref +1, and Will +1. 

*Racial Skills: * An ogre’s giant levels give it skill points equal to 7 × (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Climb, Listen, and Spot. 

*Racial Feats: * An ogre’s giant levels give it two feats. 

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency: * An ogre is automatically proficient with simple weapons, light and medium armor, and shields except for tower shields. 

*Natural armor: * +5 

*Automatic Languages: * Common, Giant. Bonus Languages: Dwarven, High speech,  Glantrian, Orc, Terran. 

*Favored Class:* Barbarian. 

*Level adjustment +2.* An ogre [4 HD +2 LA] is a 6th level character. 
[/sblock]

Ogres as PC's PDF


----------



## shantak (Feb 15, 2007)

*aye sir*

That's a nice group of monsters!!   But, i think 'improved natural armor' requires con: 13+, thus unable for the undead. The blink dogs are killers, btw.


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 15, 2007)

shantak said:
			
		

> But, i think 'improved natural armor' requires con: 13+, thus unable for the undead.



Oops. got some work to do. A shame really, If I had to fight these things, I'd rather they have INA than other feats.


----------



## frankthedm (Feb 23, 2007)

[imagel]http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/764/superchuulhr9.jpg[/imagel] * Gort's Astral Chuul, 33HD elite lobstrocity*
[sblock= Astral Chuul, 33HD elite lobstrocity]*	Astral Chuul, 33HD elite lobstrocity*	Huge Aberration (Aquatic)
*	Hit Dice:	*	33d8 + 363 +33 = 544 HP
*	Initiative:	*	+10
*	Speed:	*	30 ft. (6 squares), swim 20 ft.
*	Armor Class:	*	28 (–2 size, +6 Dex, +14 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 19
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+24/+44
*	Attack:	*	Claw +34 melee (4D6+12)
*	Full Attack:	*	2 Claws +34 melee (4D6+12)
*	Space/Reach:	*	15 ft./10 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	Constrict 3d6+5, improved grab, paralytic tentacles
*	Special Qualities:	*	Amphibious, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to poison
*	Saves:	*	Fort +21, Ref +16, Will +24
*	Abilities:	*	Str: 34 Dex: 22 Con: 32 Int: 14 Wis 18 Cha: 5 
*	Skills:	*	Hide: +36, Listen: +40, Spot: +40, Swim: +56
*	Feats:	*	Alertness [1], Blind-Fight [3], Combat Reflexes [6], Improved Initiative [9], Improved Natural Attack (4D6) [12], Improved Toughness [15], Weapon Focus (Claw) [18], Combat Expertise [21], Dodge [21], Mobility [24], Spring Attack [27], Whirlwind Attack [30] Power Attack [33]
*	Challenge Rating:	*	14 {playtesting reccomended]
*	Treasure:	*	1/10th coins; 50% goods; standard items
*	Alignment:	*	Usually chaotic evil
*	Advancement:	*	Maxed
These titanic chuul are over 20 feet long and weigh 6000 pounds.

Constrict (Ex): On a successful grapple check, a chuul deals 4d6+12 points of damage.

Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a chuul must hit with a claw attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict or on its next turn transfer a grabbed opponent to its tentacles.

Paralytic Tentacles (Ex): A chuul can transfer grabbed victims from a claw to its tentacles as a move action. The tentacles grapple with the same strength as the claw but deal no damage. However, they exude a paralytic secretion. Anyone held in the tentacles must succeed on a DC 37 Fortitude save each round on the chuul’s turn or be paralyzed for 6 rounds. The save DC is Constitution-based. While held in the tentacles, paralyzed or not, a victim automatically takes 2d6+6 points of damage each round from the creature’s mandibles.

Amphibious (Ex): Although chuuls are aquatic, they can survive indefinitely on land.
Skills: A chuul has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.[/sblock]


----------



## TarionzCousin (Feb 24, 2007)

*I am addicted to your monsters*



> Thanks.  Anyone who wants to could 'award' me with PDFs from my wishlist.




Your wishlist isn't showing.

Your monsters continue to be fantastic. I would tell you which ones I have "borrowed," but my players might read this thread and learn of the nastiness which awaits them. 

I have an upcoming 12th-20th Level+ Planescape campaign. Got any inclinations to tweak any Beholders, Fiends (especially Yugoloths), Angels, or Swarms?


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 7, 2007)

[sblock=Fiendish dire horse]
*HD:* 8d8+48+8 (92 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 60 ft. 
*Armor Class: * 16 (–1 size, +1 Dex. +6 natural), T 10, FF  15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+16
*Attack:* Hoof +11 melee (1d6+5)
*Full Attack:*  2 hooves +11 melee (1d6+6) and bite +6 melee (1d4+3)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Smite Good
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60’ DR 5/ Magic, Low-light vision, Resist Cold & Fire 10, scent, SR 13
*Saves:* Fort +12, Ref +7, Will +8
*Abilities:* Str 22, Dex 13, Con 22, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 11
*Skills:*  Listen +8, Spot +8   
*Feats:* Endurance, Run, Improved toughness
Alignment: Lawful Evil
*CR* 6 [/sblock]   [sblock=Elite Dire Horse]
*HD:* 8d8+72 ( 108 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 60 ft. 
*Armor Class: * 16 (–1 size, +1 Dex. +6 natural), T 10, FF  15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+15
*Attack:* Hoof +10 melee (1d6+4)
*Full Attack:*  2 hooves +10 melee (1d6+5) and bite +5 melee (1d4+2)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +14, Ref +9, Will +9
*Abilities:* Str 20, Dex 16, Con 27, Int 2, Wis 17, Cha 12
*Skills:*  Listen +9, Spot +8   
*Feats:* Endurance, Die hard, Improved toughness 
*CR* 5[/sblock]  [sblock=Advanced Dire horse]
*HD:* 11d8+ 66 + 11 (126 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 60 ft. 
*Armor Class: * 17 (–1 size, +1 Dex. +7 natural), T 10, FF  16
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +8/+18
*Attack:* Hoof +13 melee (1d6+5)
*Full Attack:*  2 hooves +13 melee (1d6+6) and bite +7 melee (1d4+3)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision, scent
*Saves:* Fort +13, Ref +8, Will +9
*Abilities:* Str 22, Dex 13, Con 22, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 11
*Skills:*  Listen +9, Spot +10   
*Feats:* Endurance, Run, Improved toughness, Improved Natural Armor
*CR* 5[/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 21, 2007)

TarionzCousin said:
			
		

> I have an upcoming 12th-20th Level+ Planescape campaign. Got any inclinations to tweak any Beholders, Fiends (especially Yugoloths), Angels, or Swarms?



I really don't know why wotc undermined the beholder by making it large, such a mistake. Thanks to Dungeonscape, that mistake is now rectified! Mwah-haha!

Here is a beholder you can use your old medium beholder minis for! Know your rules for these inside and out before using them! Using the rays is a free action for the beholder so zapping while running should work fine. And think very hard on how you will rule grappling and the eye rays will interact. 

[sblock=Dungeonbred Beholder, Medium Aberration]Dungeonbred Beholder
Medium Aberration
*Hit Dice:* 11d8+44 (93 hp)
*Initiative:* +6
*Speed:* 5 ft. (1 square), fly 20 ft. (perfect)
*Armor Class*: 26 ( +3 Dex, +13 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 23
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +8/+6
*Attack:* Eye rays +11 ranged touch and bite +1 melee (2d4-2)
*Full Attack:* Eye rays +11 ranged touch and bite +1 melee (2d4-2)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Eye rays
*Special Qualities:* All-around vision, antimagic cone, darkvision 60 ft., flight
*Saves:* Fort +9, Ref +5, Will +11
*Abilities:* Str 6, Dex 16, Con 18, Int 17, Wis 15, Cha 15
*Skills:* Hide +17, Knowledge (arcana) +17, Listen +18, Search +21,  Spot +22, Survival +2 (+4 following tracks)
*Feats:* Alertness(b), Endurance(b) Ability focus (eye rays), Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Iron Will
*Environment:* Underground
*Organization:* Solitary, pair, or cluster (3-6)
*Challenge Rating:* 13
*Treasure:* Double standard
*Alignment:* Usually lawful evil
*Advancement:* 12-16 HD (medium); 17-33 HD (large)

*Antimagic cone(Su):* See the Beholder entry in the _Monster Manual_ for more information.

*Eye Rays (Su):* Each of a beholder's ten small eyes can produce a magical ray once per round as a free action. The DCs for this specimen’s rays is 19 due to ability focus (eye rays).  See the Beholder entry in the _Monster Manual_ for more information.

*All-Around Vision (Ex):* A beholder's many eyes give it a +4 racial bonus of Search and Spot checks, and it can't be flanked.

*Flight (Ex):* A beholder's body is naturally buoyant. This buoyancy allows it to fly at a speed of 20 feet and grants it a permanent _feather fall_ effect (as the spell) with personal range.

*Easy Maintenance (Ex):* Needs food and water as if one size smaller. Does not need exotic diet.

*Hardy (Ex):* +2 racial bonus on saves vs. disease and poison.  [/sblock]Here is a slightly advanced beholder that shouldn't die on the first hit. 
[sblock=15 HD Durable Dungeonbred Beholder]
Durable Dungeonbred Beholder
Medium Aberration
*Hit Dice:* 15d8 +60 +15 (142 hp & Die Hard) 
*Initiative:* +6
*Speed:* 5 ft. (1 square), fly 20 ft. (perfect)
*Armor Class*: 26 ( +3 Dex, +13 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 23
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +11/+9
*Attack:* Eye rays +14 ranged touch and bite +4 melee (2d4-2)
*Full Attack:* Eye rays +14 ranged touch and bite +4 melee (2d4-2)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Eye rays
*Special Qualities:* All-around vision, antimagic cone, darkvision 60 ft., flight
*Saves:* Fort +11, Ref +8, Will +11
*Abilities:* Str 6, Dex 16, Con 18, Int 17, Wis 15, Cha 16
*Skills:* Hide +21, Knowledge (arcana) +17, Listen +22, Search +25,  Spot +26, Survival +2 (+4 following tracks)
*Feats:* Alertness(b), Endurance(b), Ability focus (eye rays), Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Improved toughness, Die Hard.
*Environment:* Underground
*Organization:* Solitary, pair, or cluster (3-6)
*Challenge Rating:* 14
*Treasure:* Double standard
*Alignment:* Usually lawful evil
*Advancement:* 16 HD (medium); 17-33 HD (large)

*Antimagic cone(Su):* See the Beholder entry in the _Monster Manual_ for more information.

*Eye Rays (Su):* Each of a beholder's ten small eyes can produce a magical ray once per round as a free action. The DCs for this specimen’s rays is 22 due to ability focus (eye rays).  See the Beholder entry in the _Monster Manual_ for more information.

*All-Around Vision (Ex):* A beholder's many eyes give it a +4 racial bonus of Search and Spot checks, and it can't be flanked.

*Flight (Ex):* A beholder's body is naturally buoyant. This buoyancy allows it to fly at a speed of 20 feet and grants it a permanent _feather fall_ effect (as the spell) with personal range.

*Easy Maintenance (Ex):* Needs food and water as if one size smaller. Does not need exotic diet.

*Hardy (Ex):* +2 racial bonus on saves vs. disease and poison.[/sblock]

And here is how I imagine how a medium beholder's firing arcs work on the grid system


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 22, 2007)

They could not stay medium forever.  2 Lords of madness feats, easily swapped out if you don't want to use them.  [sblock=19 HD Bloated Dungeonbred Beholder]
Bloated Dungeonbred Beholder
Large Aberration
*Hit Dice:* 19d8 + 114 + 19 (218 hp & Die Hard) 
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 5 ft. (1 square), fly 20 ft. (perfect)
*Armor Class*: 26 ( +2 Dex, +15 natural, -1 size), touch 12, flat-footed 24
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +14/+20
*Attack:* Eye rays +15 ranged touch and bite +10 melee (2d6+1)
*Full Attack:* Eye rays +15 ranged touch and bite +10 melee (2d6+1)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Eye rays
*Special Qualities:* All-around vision, antimagic cone, darkvision 60 ft., flight
*Saves:* Fort +15, Ref +8, Will +13
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 22, Int 17, Wis 15, Cha 17
*Skills:* Hide +20, Knowledge (arcana) +17, Listen +22, Search +21, Spot +28, Survival +2 (+4 following tracks), Tumble +13
*Feats:* Alertness(b), Endurance(b), Ability focus (eye rays), Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Improved toughness, Die Hard, Agile tyrant[LoM], Focused Antimagic [LoM].
*Environment:* Underground
*Organization:* Solitary, pair, or cluster (3-6)
*Challenge Rating:* 16
*Treasure:* Double standard
*Alignment:* Usually lawful evil
*Advancement:* 16 HD (medium); 17-33 HD (large)

*Antimagic cone(Su):* See the Beholder entry in the _Monster Manual_ for more information.

*Eye Rays (Su):* Each of a beholder's ten small eyes can produce a magical ray once per round as a free action. The DCs for this specimen’s rays is 24 due to ability focus (eye rays).  See the Beholder entry in the _Monster Manual_ for more information.

*All-Around Vision (Ex):* A beholder's many eyes give it a +4 racial bonus of Search and Spot checks, and it can't be flanked.

*Flight (Ex):* A beholder's body is naturally buoyant. This buoyancy allows it to fly at a speed of 20 feet and grants it a permanent _feather fall_ effect (as the spell) with personal range.

*Easy Maintenance (Ex):* Needs food and water as if one size smaller. Does not need exotic diet.

*Hardy (Ex):* +2 racial bonus on saves vs. disease and poison. 

_*Agile Tyrant* [Lords of  Madness] Prerequisite: True beholder or beholderkin. Benefit: The creature can direct an extra eye ray into a single 90-degree arc.

*Focused Antimagic. * [Lords of  Madness] Prerequisite: Beholder with functional antimagic ability. Benefit: The creature can reduce the cone-shaped area of effect of its central eye to target a single creature or object. The target must be within range of its normal cone-shaped effect (150 feet)._

If you chose not to use these feats, change the feats to Weapon focus (Eye Ray) and Improved Critical (Eye Ray)[/sblock]Nearing the end of the road. This one has the Disjoining beam from Lords of madness so be sure to use it. If you don’t want to use it, be sure to swap it out with another feat. Use Combat expertise and Fighting defensively to raise the Touch AC as much as you can -9 to hit, +8 AC. Use tumble to get out of threatened area as needed. This thing will still die if it get cornered into melee. If needed use the disintegrate beam for escaping rather than attacking.
[sblock=27 HD Champion Dungeonbred Beholder]
Champion Dungeonbred Beholder
Large Aberration
*Hit Dice:* 27d8 + 162 + 27 (310 hp & Die Hard) 
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 5 ft. (1 square), fly 20 ft. (perfect)
*Armor Class*: 26 ( +2 Dex, +15 natural, -1 size), touch 12, flat-footed 24
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +20/+26
*Attack:* Eye rays +21 ranged touch and bite +16 melee (2d6+1)
*Full Attack:* Eye rays +21 ranged touch [x2 crit] and bite +16 melee (2d6+1)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Eye rays
*Special Qualities:* All-around vision, antimagic cone, darkvision 60 ft., flight
*Saves:* Fort +17, Ref +11, Will +17
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 22, Int 17, Wis 15, Cha 19
*Skills:* Hide +28, Knowledge (arcana) +17, Listen +26, Search +25, Spot +32, Survival +2 (+4 following tracks), Tumble +15
*Feats:* Alertness(b), Endurance(b), Ability focus (eye rays), Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Improved toughness, Die Hard, Agile tyrant[LoM], Focused Antimagic [LoM], Improved Critical (Eye Ray), Disjunction Ray, Combat Expertise.
*Environment:* Underground
*Organization:* Solitary, pair, or cluster (3-6)
*Challenge Rating:* 18
*Treasure:* Double standard
*Alignment:* Usually lawful evil
*Advancement:* 28-33 HD (large)

In addition to Common and Beholder, this particular beholder also speaks Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Infernal, Terran, Goblin, Undercommon and Draconic.

*Antimagic cone(Su):* See the Beholder entry in the _Monster Manual_ for more information.

*Eye Rays (Su):* Each of a beholder's ten small eyes can produce a magical ray once per round as a free action. The DCs for this specimen’s rays is 29 due to ability focus (eye rays).  See the Beholder entry in the _Monster Manual_ for more information.

*All-Around Vision (Ex):* A beholder's many eyes give it a +4 racial bonus of Search and Spot checks, and it can't be flanked.

*Flight (Ex):* A beholder's body is naturally buoyant. This buoyancy allows it to fly at a speed of 20 feet and grants it a permanent _feather fall_ effect (as the spell) with personal range.

*Easy Maintenance (Ex):* Needs food and water as if one size smaller. Does not need exotic diet.

*Hardy (Ex):* +2 racial bonus on saves vs. disease and poison. 

_*Agile Tyrant* [Lords of  Madness] Prerequisite: True beholder or beholderkin. Benefit: The creature can direct an extra eye ray into a single 90-degree arc.

*Focused Antimagic. * [Lords of  Madness] Prerequisite: Beholder with functional antimagic ability. Benefit: The creature can reduce the cone-shaped area of effect of its central eye to target a single creature or object. The target must be within range of its normal cone-shaped effect (150 feet)._

*Disjunction Ray* [Lords of  Madness]  Prerequisites: Cha 19, Focused Antimagic, beholder with functional antimagic ability. Benefit: As a standard action, the creature can reduce the cone-shaped area of effect of its central eye’s antimagic cone down to a razor-thin eye ray. If the creature hits a magical effect or magic item with this narrowed eye ray, it disjoins the effect or item as if it had cast Mage’s disjunction on the effect or item.[/sblock]Hear is the end. It might survive a few hits, but don’t chance it. Dance and blast the party from as far away as possible. and for god’s sake, remember that the rays fire as a free action! Shoot and run! Break LOS! The Beholder only needs LOS and LOE once during a run to shoot his beams.  It does not just know its terrain, It shapes it’s terrain. 
[sblock=33 HD Hunter Killer Dungeonbred Beholder]
Hunter Killer Dungeonbred Beholder
Large Aberration
*Hit Dice:* 33d8 + 198 + 33 (379 hp & Die Hard) 
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 5 ft. (1 square), fly 20 ft. (perfect)
*Armor Class*: 26 ( +2 Dex, +15 natural, -1 size), touch 12, flat-footed 24
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +20/+26
*Attack:* Eye rays +21 ranged touch and bite +16 melee (2d6+1)
*Full Attack:* Eye rays +21 ranged touch [x2 crit] and bite +16 melee (2d6+1)
*Space/Reach:* 10 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Eye rays
*Special Qualities:* All-around vision, antimagic cone, darkvision 60 ft., flight
*Saves:* Fort +17, Ref +15, Will +17
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 14, Con 22, Int 18, Wis 15, Cha 20
*Skills:* Hide +25, Knowledge (arcana) +24, Listen +22, Search +36, Spot +36, Survival +32 (+34 following tracks), Tumble +15
*Feats:* Alertness(b), Endurance(b), Ability focus (eye rays), Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Improved toughness, Die Hard, Agile tyrant[LoM], Focused Antimagic [LoM], Improved Critical (Eye Ray), Disjunction Ray, Combat Expertise, Lightning reflexes, Track.
*Environment:* Underground
*Organization:* Solitary, pair, or cluster (3-6)
*Challenge Rating:* 20
*Treasure:* Double standard
*Alignment:* Usually lawful evil
*Advancement:* 28-33 HD (large)

In addition to Common and Beholder, this particular beholder also speaks Dwarven, Elven, Giant, Infernal, Terran, Goblin, Undercommon and Draconic.

*Antimagic cone(Su):* See the Beholder entry in the _Monster Manual_ for more information.

*Eye Rays (Su):* Each of a beholder's ten small eyes can produce a magical ray once per round as a free action. The DCs for this specimen’s rays is 33 due to ability focus (eye rays).  See the Beholder entry in the _Monster Manual_ for more information.

*All-Around Vision (Ex):* A beholder's many eyes give it a +4 racial bonus of Search and Spot checks, and it can't be flanked.

*Flight (Ex):* A beholder's body is naturally buoyant. This buoyancy allows it to fly at a speed of 20 feet and grants it a permanent _feather fall_ effect (as the spell) with personal range.

*Easy Maintenance (Ex):* Needs food and water as if one size smaller. Does not need exotic diet.

*Hardy (Ex):* +2 racial bonus on saves vs. disease and poison. 

_*Agile Tyrant* [Lords of  Madness] Prerequisite: True beholder or beholderkin. Benefit: The creature can direct an extra eye ray into a single 90-degree arc.

*Focused Antimagic. * [Lords of  Madness] Prerequisite: Beholder with functional antimagic ability. Benefit: The creature can reduce the cone-shaped area of effect of its central eye to target a single creature or object. The target must be within range of its normal cone-shaped effect (150 feet)._

*Disjunction Ray* [Lords of  Madness]  Prerequisites: Cha 19, Focused Antimagic, beholder with functional antimagic ability. Benefit: As a standard action, the creature can reduce the cone-shaped area of effect of its central eye’s antimagic cone down to a razor-thin eye ray. If the creature hits a magical effect or magic item with this narrowed eye ray, it disjoins the effect or item as if it had cast Mage’s disjunction on the effect or item.[/sblock]


----------



## Palskane (Mar 23, 2007)

Awesome stuff in here! 

You wouldn't happen to have a wonderful cryo-hydra rattling around anywhere would you?


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 25, 2007)

Palskane said:
			
		

> Awesome stuff in here!
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have a wonderful cryo-hydra rattling around anywhere would you?



uhm? Hydra were more or less maxed out in their entries. I could slap some template on them, but given there are some rules debates with hydras, I was not planning on doing a lot with them.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=180520&page=1&pp=30

Edit. I added some HD and bumped a cryo a size catagory. I'll leave the playtesting to you. The CR is a really hard call because while devastating in the attack department, it still does not fly and has the cold subtype. 

Tactics:
Bite and take the -20 on the Improved grab roll so only the one head is tied up if succesfull. Bite the grappled {dex and dodge bonuses denied] victim until it stops moving. On the next round, move away from victim' pack. Don't forget to deal auto grapple damage on those medium size or smaller.

[sblock= Gargantuan CryoHydra]Dire polar hydra 
*	Size/Type:	*	Gargantuan Magical Beast [cold]
*	Hit Dice:	*	15d10 + 105 +15 (195 hp)
*	Initiative:	*	+1
*	Speed:	*	20 ft. (4 squares), swim 20 ft.
*	Armor Class:	*	24 (-4 size, +1 Dex, +17 natural), touch 7, flat-footed 23
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+15/+41
*	Attack:	*	12 bites +18 melee (3d8+10 19-20 x2 crit)
*	Full Attack:	*	12 bites +18 melee (3d8+10 19-20 x2 crit)
*	Space/Reach:	*	20 ft./15 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	Breath weapon.
*	Special Qualities:	*	Darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 22, low-light vision, scent
*	Saves:	*	Fort +16, Ref +10, Will +7
*	Abilities:	*	Str 31, Dex 12, Con 24, Int 2, Wis 10, Cha 9
*	Skills:	*	Listen +11, Spot +11, Swim +18
*	Feats:	*	Blind-Fight, Combat Reflexes B, Improved Natural Attack (bite), Iron Will, Improved Toughness, Snatch, Improved Critical (Bite)
*	Environment:	*	Supernaturally cold marshes and Ice caves.
*	Organization:	*	Solitary
*	Challenge Rating:	*	16 {Please critique and playtest}
*	Treasure:	*	1/10 coins; 50% goods; 50% items
*	Alignment:	*	Usually neutral

It is about 30 feet long and weighs about 16,000 pounds. It does not speak. 

Combat

Sever a Head: A successful sunder roll and 16 points of damage
Sear a stump: Touch attack or area effect dealing 5 point of acid or 4 points of fire

Hydras can attack with all their heads at no penalty, even if they move or charge during the round.

A hydra can be killed either by severing all its heads or by slaying its body. To sever a head, an opponent must make a successful sunder attempt with a slashing weapon. (The player should declare where the attack is aimed before making the attack roll.) Making a sunder attempt provokes an attack of opportunity unless the foe has the Improved Sunder feat. An opponent can strike at a hydra’s heads from any position in which he could strike at the hydra itself, because the hydra’s head writhe and whip about in combat. An opponent can ready an action to attempt to sunder a hydra’s head when the creature bites at him. Each of a hydra’s heads has hit points equal to the creature’s full normal hit point total, divided by its original number of heads. Losing a head deals damage to the body equal to half the head’s full normal hit points. A natural reflex seals the neck shut to prevent further blood loss. A hydra can no longer attack with a severed head but takes no other penalties. 

Each time a head is severed, two new heads spring from the stump in 1d4 rounds. A hydra can never have more than twice its original number of heads at any one time, and any extra heads it gains beyond its original number wither and die within a day. To prevent a severed head from growing back into two heads, at least 5 points of fire or acid damage must be dealt to the stump (a touch attack to hit) before the new heads appear. A flaming weapon (or similar effect) deals its energy damage to the stump in the same blow in which a head is severed. Fire or acid damage from an area effect may burn multiple stumps in addition to dealing damage to the hydra’s body. A hydra does not die from losing its heads until all its heads have been cut off and the stumps seared by fire or acid. 

A hydra’s body can be slain just like any other creature’s, but hydras possess fast healing (see below) and are difficult to defeat in this fashion. Any attack that is not (or cannot be) an attempt to sunder a head affects the body. 

Targeted magical effects cannot sever a hydra’s heads (and thus must be directed at the body) unless they deal slashing damage and could be used to make sunder attempts. 

Breath weapon (Su): These purplish hydras can breathe jets of frost 10 feet high, 10 feet wide, and 20 feet long. All heads breathe once every 1d4 rounds. Each jet deals 3d6 points of cold damage per head. A successful Reflex save halves the damage. The save DC is 10 + ½ hydra’s original number of heads + hydra’s Con modifier. [23 in this case]

Fast Healing (Ex): Each round, a hydra heals damage equal to 10 + the number of its original heads. 

Feats: A hydra’s Combat Reflexes feat allows it to use all its heads for attacks of opportunity. 

Snatch [General]
Prerequisite: Size Huge or larger. Benefits: The creature can choose to start a grapple when it hits with a claw or bite attack, as though it had the improved grab special attack. If the creature gets a hold on a creature three or more sizes smaller, it squeezes each round for automatic bite or claw damage. A snatched opponent held in the creature’s mouth is not allowed a Reflex save against the creature’s breath weapon, if it has one. 

The creature can drop a creature it has snatched as a free action or use a standard action to fling it aside. A flung creature travels 1d6 × 10 feet, and takes 1d6 points of damage per 10 feet traveled. If the creature flings a snatched opponent while flying, the opponent takes this amount or falling damage, whichever is greater. 

Improved Grab

If a creature with this special attack hits with a melee weapon (usually a claw or bite attack), it deals normal damage and attempts to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. No initial touch attack is required. Unless otherwise noted, improved grab works only against opponents at least one size category smaller than the creature. The creature has the option to conduct the grapple normally, or simply use the part of its body it used in the improved grab to hold the opponent. If it chooses to do the latter, it takes a -20 penalty on grapple checks, but is not considered grappled itself; the creature does not lose its Dexterity bonus to AC, still threatens an area, and can use its remaining attacks against other opponents. A successful hold does not deal any extra damage unless the creature also has the constrict special attack. If the creature does not constrict, each successful grapple check it makes during successive rounds automatically deals the damage indicated for the attack that established the hold. Otherwise, it deals constriction damage as well (the amount is given in the creature’s descriptive text). When a creature gets a hold after an improved grab attack, it pulls the opponent into its space. This act does not provoke attacks of opportunity. It can even move (possibly carrying away the opponent), provided it can drag the opponent’s weight. [/sblock]This one Has the D20 modern "Space creature" template on it. Sone nice fire resitance, but honestly with 60 point maximised fireballs  and far worse being thrown around, that cold subtype is still going to get it killed.[sblock= Gargantuan Cryohydra from space] 
*	Size/Type:	*	Gargantuan Magical Beast [cold]
*	Hit Dice:	*	15d10 + 120 +15 (210 hp)
*	Initiative:	*	+1
*	Speed:	*	20 ft. (4 squares), swim 20 ft, fly in space 20’ (perfect).
*	Armor Class:	*	24 (-4 size, +1 Dex, +17 natural), touch 7, flat-footed 23
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+15/+40
*	Attack:	*	12 bites +17 melee (3d8+9 19-20 x2 crit)
*	Full Attack:	*	12 bites +17 melee (3d8+9 19-20 x2 crit)
*	Space/Reach:	*	20 ft./15 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	Breath weapon.
*	Special Qualities:	*	Darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 22, low-light vision, scent, resistance to fire 20, Resistance to cold 20, Spaceflight, Vacuum Survival.
*	Saves:	*	Fort +17, Ref +10, Will +7
*	Abilities:	*	Str 29, Dex 12, Con 26, Int 2, Wis 10, Cha 9
*	Skills:	*	Listen +11, Spot +11, Swim +17
*	Feats:	*	Zero G training, Blind-Fight, Combat Reflexes B, Improved Natural Attack (bite), Iron Will, Improved Toughness, Snatch, Improved Critical (Bite)
*	Environment:	*	Supernaturally cold marshes and Ice caves.
*	Organization:	*	Solitary
*	Challenge Rating:	*	15 {Please critique and playtest}
*	Treasure:	*	1/10 coins; 50% goods; 50% items
*	Alignment:	*	Usually neutral

It is about 30 feet long and weighs about 16,000 pounds. It does not speak. 

Combat

Sever a Head: A successful sunder roll and 17 points of damage
Sear a stump: Touch attack or area effect dealing 5 point of acid or 24 points of fire

Hydras can attack with all their heads at no penalty, even if they move or charge during the round.

A hydra can be killed either by severing all its heads or by slaying its body. To sever a head, an opponent must make a successful sunder attempt with a slashing weapon. (The player should declare where the attack is aimed before making the attack roll.) Making a sunder attempt provokes an attack of opportunity unless the foe has the Improved Sunder feat. An opponent can strike at a hydra’s heads from any position in which he could strike at the hydra itself, because the hydra’s head writhe and whip about in combat. An opponent can ready an action to attempt to sunder a hydra’s head when the creature bites at him. Each of a hydra’s heads has hit points equal to the creature’s full normal hit point total, divided by its original number of heads. Losing a head deals damage to the body equal to half the head’s full normal hit points. A natural reflex seals the neck shut to prevent further blood loss. A hydra can no longer attack with a severed head but takes no other penalties. 

Each time a head is severed, two new heads spring from the stump in 1d4 rounds. A hydra can never have more than twice its original number of heads at any one time, and any extra heads it gains beyond its original number wither and die within a day. To prevent a severed head from growing back into two heads, at least 5 points of fire or acid damage must be dealt to the stump (a touch attack to hit) before the new heads appear. A flaming weapon (or similar effect) deals its energy damage to the stump in the same blow in which a head is severed. Fire or acid damage from an area effect may burn multiple stumps in addition to dealing damage to the hydra’s body. A hydra does not die from losing its heads until all its heads have been cut off and the stumps seared by fire or acid. 

A hydra’s body can be slain just like any other creature’s, but hydras possess fast healing (see below) and are difficult to defeat in this fashion. Any attack that is not (or cannot be) an attempt to sunder a head affects the body. 

Targeted magical effects cannot sever a hydra’s heads (and thus must be directed at the body) unless they deal slashing damage and could be used to make sunder attempts. 

Breath weapon (Su): These purplish hydras can breathe jets of frost 10 feet high, 10 feet wide, and 20 feet long. All heads breathe once every 1d4 rounds. Each jet deals 3d6 points of cold damage per head. A successful Reflex save halves the damage. The save DC is 10 + ½ hydra’s original number of heads + hydra’s Con modifier. [24 in this case]

Cold Subtype: A creature with the cold subtype has immunity to cold. It has vulnerability to fire, which means it takes half again as much (+50%) damage as normal from fire, regardless of whether a saving throw is allowed, or if the save is a success or failure.  Apply fire resistance before increasing the damage a fire source would deal.

Fast Healing (Ex): Each round, a hydra heals damage equal to 10 + the number of its original heads. 

Radiation Resistance (Ex): This horrid creature gains a +8 species bonus on saves to resist any kind of radiation poisoning.

Vacuum Survival (Ex): It is unknown if this horrid creature creates its own oxygen supply or doesn’t need to breathe at all. It can exist in zero-atmosphere environments.

Spaceflight: In space and other zero-gravity environments, this creature gains a fly speed equal to its base speed (perfect maneuverability).

Feats: A hydra’s Combat Reflexes feat allows it to use all its heads for attacks of opportunity. 

Snatch [General]
Prerequisite: Size Huge or larger. Benefits: The creature can choose to start a grapple when it hits with a claw or bite attack, as though it had the improved grab special attack. If the creature gets a hold on a creature three or more sizes smaller, it squeezes each round for automatic bite or claw damage. A snatched opponent held in the creature’s mouth is not allowed a Reflex save against the creature’s breath weapon, if it has one. 

The creature can drop a creature it has snatched as a free action or use a standard action to fling it aside. A flung creature travels 1d6 × 10 feet, and takes 1d6 points of damage per 10 feet traveled. If the creature flings a snatched opponent while flying, the opponent takes this amount or falling damage, whichever is greater. 

Improved Grab

If a creature with this special attack hits with a melee weapon (usually a claw or bite attack), it deals normal damage and attempts to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. No initial touch attack is required. Unless otherwise noted, improved grab works only against opponents at least one size category smaller than the creature. The creature has the option to conduct the grapple normally, or simply use the part of its body it used in the improved grab to hold the opponent. If it chooses to do the latter, it takes a -20 penalty on grapple checks, but is not considered grappled itself; the creature does not lose its Dexterity bonus to AC, still threatens an area, and can use its remaining attacks against other opponents. A successful hold does not deal any extra damage unless the creature also has the constrict special attack. If the creature does not constrict, each successful grapple check it makes during successive rounds automatically deals the damage indicated for the attack that established the hold. Otherwise, it deals constriction damage as well (the amount is given in the creature’s descriptive text). When a creature gets a hold after an improved grab attack, it pulls the opponent into its space. This act does not provoke attacks of opportunity. It can even move (possibly carrying away the opponent), provided it can drag the opponent’s weight. 

ZERO-G TRAINING
You can function normally in low gravity or zero gravity.
Prerequisites: Dexterity 13, Tumble 4 ranks.
Benefits: You take no penalty on attack rolls in low-gravity or zero-gravity environments. In addition, you do not suffer the debilitating effects of space sickness.
Normal: Without this feat, you take a –4 penalty on attack rolls while operating in zero-gravity environments, or a –2 penalty on attack rolls while operating in low-gravity environments. In addition, you are subject to the effects of Space Adaptation Syndrome, also known as space sickness. [/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 26, 2007)

Somone mentioned Angels? Here is an angelic critter made from a stone giant and the half Celestial template. Plenty of AC, plenty of strength and plenty of range, they are ready to show that the upper planes have no shortage of 'hard rock'.  [Sblock=Alabaster Angel]Alabaster Angel
*Large outsider* (Earth) (Native)	
*Hit Dice:*	14d8+70 (133 hp)	
*Initiative:*	+2	
*Speed:*	40 ft., 80 ft. flight (good))	
*Armor Class:*	31 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +14 natural, +4 chain shirt), touch 13, flat-footed 27	
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+10/+22	
*Attack:*	Greatsword +19 melee (3d6+12 17-20 crit) or slam +17 melee (1d4+8) or rock +13 ranged (2d8+15)	
*Full Attack:*	Greatsword +19/+14 melee (3d6+12 17-20 crit) or 2 slams +17 melee (1d4+10) or rock +13 ranged (2d8+15)
*Space/Reach:*	10 ft./10 ft.	
*Special Attacks:*	Rock throwing, Smite Evil	
*Special Qualities:*	Darkvision 60 ft., DR 10/magic, immunity to disease, low-light vision,  Resist acid, electricity & cold 10, rock catching, Spell like abilities, SR 24, +4 save vs. poison.
*Saves:*	Fort +14, Ref +8, Will +8	
*Abilities:* (NPC Non Elite)	Str 30, Dex 18, Con 20, Int 11, Wis 15, Cha 17	
*Skills:*	Climb +8, Disguise +11*, Diplomacy +10, Hide +15*, Jump +8, Listen +19, Sense Motive +10, Spot +19, Survival +10, Tumble +12
*Feats:*	Combat Reflexes, Iron Will, Improved critical (Great sword), Power Attack, Track	
*Challenge Rating:*	11	

Spell like abilities: 14th Caster level, Save DC is 10 +3 +spell level
At will: Daylight
o Aid
o Bless	
o Cure serious wounds
o Detect evil	
o Dispel evil	
o Hallow	
o Holy smite
o Holy word	
o Neutralize poison	
o Remove disease
o o o Holy aura
o o o Protection from evil 

Descendents of a conclave of altruistic stone giants whisked away to the upper planes as a reward for an act of utter selflessness, the Alabaster Angels resemble beautifully made 12' tall statues of Celestials with whitish stone bodies and granite tinged plumage. They speak Giant, Celestial, Terran and Common.

COMBAT
Alabaster Angels fight from a distance lobbing Daylight effected stones, but their angelic heritage calls upon them to cut down the wicked. They often take up reach weapons when possible, using their ability to fly to prevent ground based foes from ever attacking them. They typically can carry 11-15 [60-80 lb.] stones for throwing before the total weight of their gear [20 lb weapon, 50 lb armor] would prevent flying due to medium load (1065 lb.).

Rock Throwing (Ex): The range increment is 180 feet for a Alabaster Angel’s thrown rocks. It uses both hands when throwing a rock.

Rock Catching (Ex): An alabaster angel gains a +4 racial bonus on its Reflex save when attempting to catch a thrown rock.

Smite Evil (Su): Once per day a Alabaster Angel can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (maximum of +20) against an evil foe.

Skills: *An alabaster angel gains a +8 racial bonus on Hide checks in rocky terrain. It also gains this bonus on disguise checks when impersonating a statue of an angel.[/sblock]  [Sblock=Alabaster Angel Wing Soldier War2]Alabaster Angel Wing Soldier War2
*Large outsider* (Earth) (Native)	
*Hit Dice:*	16d8+80 (152 hp)	
*Initiative:*	+2	
*Speed:*	40 ft., 80 ft. flight (good))	
*Armor Class:*	31 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +14 natural, +4 chain shirt), touch 13, flat-footed 27	
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+12/+24	
*Attack:*	Greatsword +19 melee (3d6+12 17-20 crit) or slam +17 melee (1d4+8) or rock +13 ranged (2d8+15)	
*Full Attack:*	Lance or Longspear +21/+16/+11 melee (2d6+12 x3 crit) or 2 slams +19 melee (1d4+10) or rock +16/+11/+6 ranged (2d8+15)
*Space/Reach:*	10 ft./10 ft.	
*Special Attacks:*	Rock throwing, Smite Evil	
*Special Qualities:*	Darkvision 60 ft., DR 10/magic, immunity to disease, low-light vision,  Resist acid, electricity & cold 10,  rock catching, Spell like abilities, SR 24, +4 save vs. poison.
*Saves:*	Fort +16, Ref +8, Will +8	
*Abilities :* (NPC Non Elite)	Str 30, Dex 20, Con 20, Int 11, Wis 15, Cha 16	
*Skills:*	Climb +8, Concentration +13, Disguise +11*, Diplomacy +10, Hide +15*, Jump +8, Listen +19, Ride +9, Sense Motive +10, Spot +19, Tumble +12
*Feats:*	Combat Reflexes, Iron Will, Quickdraw, Point blank shot, Rapid shot, Far shot.	
*Challenge Rating:*	12	

Spell like abilities: 16th Caster level, Save DC is 10 +3 +spell level
At will: Daylight
o Aid
o Bless	
o Cure serious wounds
o Detect evil	
o Dispel evil	
o Hallow	
o Holy smite
o Holy word	
o Mass Charm Monster
o Neutralize poison	
o Remove disease
o o o Holy aura
o o o Protection from evil 

COMBAT

They typically can carry 11-15 [60-80 lb.] stones for throwing before the total weight of their gear [20 lb weapon, 50 lb armor] would prevent flying due to medium load (1065 lb.).

Alabaster Angel wing soldiers bombard their targets with hurled stones until getting close enough to use their spell like abilities. When using rapid shot, their to-hit bonus is +14/+14/+9/+4.

Rock Throwing (Ex): Due to the Far shot feat, the range increment is 360 feet for this Alabaster Angel's _thrown_ rocks. It uses both hands when throwing a rock. Increments 360 ft. / 720 ft. / 1080 ft. / 1440 ft. / 1800 ft. 

Rock Catching (Ex): An alabaster angel gains a +4 racial bonus on its Reflex save when attempting to catch a thrown rock.

Smite Evil (Su): Once per day a Alabaster Angel can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (maximum of +20) against an evil foe.

Skills: *An alabaster angel gains a +8 racial bonus on Hide checks in rocky terrain. It also gains this bonus on disguise checks when impersonating a statue of an angel.[/sblock]


----------



## Dark Dragon (Apr 3, 2007)

This IS awesome stuff! 

Thanks for posting it...it will help me to put some nasty foes against my PCs


----------



## modred (Apr 4, 2007)

neat idea. If you like advanced creatures, there's a creature in Frostburn, I think it's the Woolly Mammoth but I can't find the book, it can advance up to... I think it was around Fifty Hit Die, not positive. But it was really high. I had fun just calculating how many hit points it would have.

It might have been the Dire Polar Bear though, grrr.. wish I had the book around.


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 4, 2007)

modred said:
			
		

> neat idea. If you like advanced creatures, there's a creature in Frostburn, I think it's the Woolly Mammoth but I can't find the book, it can advance up to... I think it was around Fifty Hit Die, not positive. But it was really high. I had fun just calculating how many hit points it would have.
> 
> It might have been the Dire Polar Bear though, grrr.. wish I had the book around.



It was the dire polar bear actually. It has a cap of 45 HD, winding up being a CR20. The wolly mammoth has a cap of 28 HD.

Be carefull with this one, High HD advancment does not always follow CR expectations. As always Playtest feedback is apreciated. 

This thing preys on giants and whales and takes dolphins as easily as a grizzly takes salmon. A frost giant Jarl might even hire near epic PCs to deal with this menace.

Basic tactics;
_Always take -20 when grappling to use only the grabbing natural weapon.
Use the snatch feat with spring attack to grab Prey with bite and Move away.
Can't grab??? Prey fighting back??? Power attack for 20. _ [sblock=Jäger der Riesen: 45 HD Dire polar bear] Dire polar bear, Jäger der Riesen
Gargantuan Animal
*	Hit Dice:	*	45d8 +450 +45 (697 hp)
*	Initiative:	*	+2
*	Speed:	*	50 ft. (8 squares), swim 20 ft.
*	Armor Class:	*	25 (–4 size,. +2 dex, +18 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 24
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+33/+68
*	Attack:	*	Claw +48 (1d8+19 19-20x2 crit)
*	Full Attack:	*	2 claws +48 (3d6+19 19-20x2 crit)and bite +45 melee (4d8+9)
* Power Attack: *	Claw +28 (1d8+39 19-20x2 crit)
* Full Power Attack: *	2 claws +28 (3d6+39 19-20x2 crit) and bite +25 melee (4d8+29)
*	Space/Reach:	*	20 ft./ 15 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	Improved grab
*	Special Qualities:	*	Low-light vision, scent
*	Saves:	*	Fort +35, Ref +26, Will +25
*	Abilities:	*	Str 48, Dex 14, Con 30, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 10
*	Skills:	*	Hide +15*, Listen +11, Spot +11, Swim +22
*	Feats:	*	Track(b), Alertness, Improved natural armor x3, Endurance, Run, Improved Toughness, Multiattack, Combat Reflexes, improved critical claw, Snatch, Dodge, mobility, spring attack, power attack, Blind fight.
*	Environment:	*	Cold plains, ice caves or glacial rifts.
*	Organization:	*	Solitary or pair
*	Challenge Rating:	*	20

Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a dire polar bear must hit with a claw attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. 

Skills: A dire polar bear has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. *A polar bear’s white coat bestows a +12 racial bonus on Hide checks in snowy areas. [/sblock]


----------



## Fishbone (Apr 5, 2007)

Would knocking off 9 HD on the Polar Bear to make it Colossal and putting the Monster of Legend Template be worth it?


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 5, 2007)

Fishbone said:
			
		

> Would knocking off 9 HD on the Polar Bear to make it Colossal and putting the Monster of Legend Template be worth it?



Define "worth it"? If you want the maximum amount of monster while giving the least XP, just give less XP. Or use more feats from the splat books. "Hold the Line" on a big spring attacking monster is scary and the savage species feat that lets you grapple with just the one appendage at -10 rather than -20 is really brutal. 

What does the template do? I recall firebreath and haste, anything else?


----------



## modred (Apr 5, 2007)

Fishbone said:
			
		

> Would knocking off 9 HD on the Polar Bear to make it Colossal and putting the Monster of Legend Template be worth it?




I'm not all that into monster advancing, but I don't remember anything about lowering hit dice making a monster bigger?

Where did that come from?

And thanks frankthedm for the monster, it's cool


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 6, 2007)

modred said:
			
		

> I'm not all that into monster advancing, but I don't remember anything about lowering hit dice making a monster bigger?
> 
> Where did that come from?



Bigger?, no,  He meant "instead of adding 9HD {+3 CR] to this animal, would applying the monster of legend template {also +3 CR] make a stronger monster." This critter normaly has 18 HD. I heard someone mention they wanted to see a moster with 50 HD from frostburn. This and a water dwelling dino were the only ones with 45HD advancement totals.



> And thanks frankthedm for the monster, it's cool



 But just warm enough _not_ to take double damage from fire.

To make the monster a real pain, the space creature template gives Energy resists of 20 fire and 20 cold to survive the chill of the void and the re-entry burn.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Apr 6, 2007)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> To make the monster a real pain, the space creature template gives Energy resists of 20 fire and 20 cold to survive the chill of the void and the re-entry burn.




Major Idea

Use _Space Creature_ and _Axiomatic_ in concert

Now the alien polar bears are all parts of the Hive mind! (well within 50km anyway)


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 20, 2007)

Dragon magazine may be going away soon, But lets give thanks for this delicious giant slug![Sblock=20HD Advanced Giant Slug]*	Advanced Giant slug	*	Huge Vermin
*	Hit Dice:	*	20d8+45 ( 135 hp)
*	Initiative:	*	+0
*	Speed:	*	30 ft., 20’ burrow
*	Armor Class:	*	16( -2 size, +8  natural), touch 8, flat-footed 15
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+15/+31
*	Attack:	*	Bite +21 melee (1d8+12 plus 1d6 acid) or Acid +14 ranged touch, 20’ range, 6d6 Acid.
*	Space/Reach:	*	15 ft./10 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	Acid bite, Acid Spit
*	Special Qualities:	*	Vermin traits, Immune Acid, Rubbery form, Saltwater Aversion
*	Saves:	*	Fort +17, Ref +6, Will +6
*	Abilities:	*	Str 26, Dex 10, Con 21, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 7
*	Skills:	*	Move Silently  +7*
*	Challenge Rating:	*	9
*	Treasure:	*	None

COMBAT

*Acid Spit (Ex):* Ranged touch, 20’ range, damage 6d6 Acid. The target’s armor and clothing is also dissolved unless it makes a Reflex DC 25 save. The save DC is Constitution-based.
*Acid Bite (Ex):* A giant slug deals an extra 1d6 points of acid damage every time it bites an opponent.
*Rubbery form (Ex):* Can move through a space 10’ wide without squeezing. It may move trough an are 5 feet wide taking the standard penalties for squeezing.
*Saltwater Aversion (Ex): * One bucket of saltwater can scare away a giant slug. Complete immersion in saltwater is lethal to them. 
Skills: *They receive a +8 racial bonus on Move silently checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Palskane (Apr 20, 2007)

Frank, that hydra is awesome! Thanks! I also went and read the link you provided, very eye-opening. 

I do have a question on the giant slug posted above. It is listed as Huge, but has a facing/reach of 5'x5'? Am I missing something, or is that just a typo?


----------



## frankthedm (May 24, 2007)

An huge zombie bear. The CR needs evaluation. The critter was spotted in a game I was playing in recently. No clue how strong it is in that game since we assumed the BBEG type guy riding it was out of our league. This is what I would guess as the "bear minimum" of what it would be.
[sblock=Undead Uberbear]
*Huge Undead	*
*Hit Dice*:	34d12+3 (224 HP)  {292HP if made near an evil god's desecrated altar] 	
*Initiative:*	-1	
*Speed:*	40 ft. (8 squares)	
*Armor Class:	*21 (-2 size, -1 Dex, +14 natural), touch 7, flat-footed 21	
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+17 / +41	
*Attack*:	Claw +31 melee (2d6+16) or Slam +31 Melee (2d6+24) or bite +13 melee (3d8+8)	
*Space/Reach:*	15 ft./10 ft.	
*Saves:*	Fort +11, Ref +9, Will +19	
*Abilities:*	Str 42, Dex 9, Con -, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 1	
*Feats:*	Toughness	

*Single Actions Only (Ex):* Zombies have poor reflexes and can perform only a single move action or attack action each round. A zombie can move up to its speed and attack in the same round, but only if it attempts a charge.
-Darkvision out to 60 feet.
-Immunity to all mind-affecting effects (charms, compulsions, phantasms, patterns, and morale effects).
-Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, and death effects.
-Not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability drain, or energy drain. Immune to damage to its physical ability scores (Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution), as well as to fatigue and exhaustion effects.
-Cannot heal damage on its own if it has no Intelligence score, although it can be healed. Negative energy (such as an inflict spell) can heal undead creatures. 292 if madecccc
-Immunity to any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects or is harmless).
-Uses its Charisma modifier for Concentration checks.
-Not at risk of death from massive damage, but when reduced to 0 hit points or less, it is immediately destroyed..
-Undead do not breathe, eat, or sleep.[/sblock]


----------



## The Edge (May 24, 2007)

frankthedm said:
			
		

> ...delicious giant slug!...[Sblock=20HD Advanced Giant Slug]* Acid Spit (Ex): Ranged touch, 20’ range, damage 6d6 Acid. The target’s armor and clothing is also dissolved unless it makes a Reflex DC 25 save. The save DC is Constitution-based.[/sblock]*



*

Nasty critter. Does it have a racial bonus on damage against letuces?   

Question, about the acid. Does that mean an automatic successful sunder on all worn gear? Because thats pretty scary. All straps would be disolved ruining nearly any type of armour instantly. Then again, it is a big beast.*


----------



## frankthedm (May 25, 2007)

The Edge said:
			
		

> Nasty critter. Does it have a racial bonus on damage against letuces?
> 
> Question, about the acid. Does that mean an automatic successful sunder on all worn gear? Because thats pretty scary. All straps would be disolved ruining nearly any type of armour instantly. Then again, it is a big beast.



I did not copy the Dragon magazine text exactly. It is supposed to dissolve the armor/clothing instantly unless that save is made. It dissolves ANY armor instantly. No "damage" is dealt, the armor just goes from usable to useless.


----------



## frankthedm (May 30, 2007)

I mentioned this idea here. Finally got around to doing the stats... 

[sblock=Haeltar'n, Least Hunter of Baphomet, Half fiend minotaur suitable for Lessser Planar Binding]Large Outsider
*Hit Dice: *6d8+18 (45 hp)
*Initiative: *+2
*Speed: *30 ft. (6 squares), Fly 30 ft. (average).
*Armor Class: *17 (+2 dex, –1 size, +6 natural), touch 11, flat-footed — (see text)
*Base Attack/Grapple: *+6/+16
*Attack: *Greataxe +11 melee (3d6+6/x3) or gore +11 melee (1d8+4) or Bite +11 melee (1d8+4)
*Full Attack: *Greataxe +11/+6 melee (3d6+6/x3) and gore +6 melee (1d8+2), Bite +6 melee (1d8+2) or two claws +11 Melee (1d6+6), gore +6 melee (1d8+2) & Bite +6 melee (1d8+2)
*Space/Reach: *10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks: *Powerful charge 4d6+6, Smite good, Spell like abilities
*Special Qualities: *Darkvision 60 ft., DR 5/magic, immunity to poison, natural cunning, resist acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, and fire 10, scent, SR 11.
*Saves: *Fort +7, Ref +7, Will +5
*Abilities: *Str 23, Dex 14, Con 17, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Skills: *Hide +2, Intimidate +9, Jump +15, Listen +13, Move silently +6, Search +13, Spot +13, Survival +7.
*Feats: *Skill focus (Survival), Power Attack, Track
*Challenge Rating: *6
*Treasure: *Standard
*Alignment: *Chaotic Evil 
*Advancement: *By character class

A minotaur stands more than 7 feet tall and weighs about 700 pounds.

This fiendish minotaur speaks Abyssal, Giant & Common.


COMBAT

*Powerful Charge (Ex): *A minotaur typically begins a battle by charging at an opponent, lowering its head to bring its mighty horns into play. In addition to the normal benefits and hazards of a charge, this allows the beast to make a single gore attack with a +9 attack bonus that deals 4d6+6 points of damage.

*Natural Cunning (Ex): *Although minotaurs are not especially intelligent, they possess innate cunning and logical ability. This gives them immunity to _maze _spells, prevents them from ever becoming lost, and enables them to track enemies. Further, they are never caught flat-footed.

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day the creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (maximum of +20) against a good foe.

*Spell-Like Abilities (Sp)*: Caster level 6, and the save DC is Charisma-based (10+ spell level )._ Darkness _3/day,_ Desecrate _1/day_, Unholy blight _1/day_._

*Skills:* Minotaurs have a +4 racial bonus on Search, Spot, and Listen checks.
[/sblock]


----------



## the Jester (Jun 2, 2007)

You do some nice work here, Frank!

Thanks for posting- these are eminently usable creatures. Do you mind if I eventually link to them all in my ultimate homebrewed monster index?


----------



## epwait55 (Jun 3, 2007)

Absolutely amazing creature statistics! WOW!


----------



## Theocrat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Frank the DM's Advanced Bestiary*

Hi all - 
Frank the DM - awesome, awesome work. Wow. 
I really don't know how you do it. I've been playing since I was 8yrs old in 1979. I have all the books (expect the psionics, and tome of magic / magic of incarnum stuff). I don't read them, mind you. I can't see how they really expect us to read 2 magazines, 3 books per month by WotC, buy a d20 book each month and still read a novel someplace in the space of 30days. Damn I've really got to take that speed reading class. Well they've helped in the department of closing down the 2 magazines I'm expected to read, but then I picked up a Pathfinder subscription. 
I'm preparing my Rob Kuntz's Cairn of the Skeleton King module. I was planning on using Libris Mortis's Larkark the Chosen as the protector for the bad guy. But I think that I'd love to see the Half-Fiend Minotaur modifed with levels of the Choosen class (it's the first PrC in the LM, with an orc as the sample). 
The thing that I'd prefer with Monster Manual 5 or 6 is something along the lines of what your doing. d20 companies can't make use of all the cool crap that WotC is producing, and of course, other companies aren't going to make use of all the cool crap that is in Tome of Horrors I-III, Dangerous Denzions, Advanced Bestiary, Eden's Monsterbook, or any of those other dozen books. So we're not going to see a cool Eaten One from DD that has Libris Mortis class or feats or whatever else. That sucks. 
Nor are we going to see many Minotaurs with with a ccomplete warior class. That sucks. 
So what I'd like to ask is that you make the minotaur with the chosen class from LM for me. 
But in so doing, please point out how you did it. It takes me days, weeks even to work something like that myself. 

As owner of GreyhawkOnline.com, I offer free Web hosting. I'd love to see you PDF all those Advanced Monsters you've done and I'd host it. As it is, I had to copy and paste into word all the beholders, the minotaur, the awesome blink dogs and so forth. It would be great if those resources were combined. I even downloaded all of your Spell Effects Templates. Same thing, a Spell Effects Templates compilation would be AWESOME. 

Thanks for your hard work, and again, I'd love to see how you do it. Not just the end result. 
Be Well. Be Well Advanced. 
Theocrat Issak

Haeltar'n, Least Hunter of Baphomet, Half fiend minotaur suitable for Lessser Planar Binding


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 9, 2007)

How i do it?

Y'all want a secret? 

I'm lazy. I prefer advancing monsters using resources I can copy and paste from. I also try to stick close to the core rules because I have no idea what any given DM will allow. Sticking close to the core also is a self imposed restraint. Using too much splat material can make TPK machines{and i mean worse than most posted here]. I avoid most PRCs & Several Splat feats really power up some monsters. I have balance concerns involving Rock Chuckers with brutal throw and power throw, http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/iw/20070607a has an elemental with the first feat of that combo.

Here is the full advancement of that critter for those who _want_ it.  [sblock=Unplatested max advancment Ruin Elemental]*Great Ruin Elemental CR ?18?
*LE huge elemental (earth)
*Init *-1; *Senses *darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Listen +9, Spot +9
*Languages *Terran
-----------------------------------------
*AC *24, touch 7, flat-footed 24 (-2 size, -1 dex +17 natural)
*hp *567 (42 HD); *DR *5/--
*Fort *+33, *Ref *+13, *Will *+18
*Immune *elemental immunities, _spike stones_
------------------------------------------------
*Speed *40 ft. (8 squares)
*Melee *2 slams +45 each (2d6+16)
Power Attack [20 point] 2 slams +25 each (2d6+36)
*Ranged *rock +47/+42/+37/+32 (3d6+16 19-20 crit)
Power Throw [30 point] +17/+12/+7/+2 (3d6+46 19-20 crit)
Power Throw [15 point] +32/+27/+22/+18 (3d6+31 19-20 crit)
*Space *15 ft.; *Reach *15 ft.
*Base Atk *+31; *Grp *+23
*Atk Options *Improved Bull Rush, Improved Sunder, Power Attack, Brutal Throw, Rapid Shot
*Special Actions *shock wave
----------------------------------------------
*Abilities *Str 42******, Dex 8, Con 28, Int 10*, Wis 15, Cha 7
*SA *rock throwing, shock wave
*SQ *elemental traits
*Feats *Brutal Throw[CAd] [1], Improved Bull Rush[3], Improved Sunder [6], Power Attack [9], Iron will [12], Weapon focus (rock)[15], Point Blank shot [18], Quickdraw [21], skill focus (hide)[24], Brutal throw[CAd][27], Improved crit (rock) [30], Far shot[33], Awesome blow [36], skill focus spot[39], blind fight[42]
*Skills *Hide +26*, Jump +18, Listen +22, Spot +25
* Ruin elementals have a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks in areas of ruined stone.
---------------------------------------------
*Immunities (Ex) *Ruin elementals take no damage and suffer no impeded movement in the area of a _spike stones _spell.

*Rock Throwing (Ex) *It hurls rocks weighing up to 80 pounds (Medium objects) up to five range increments. The range increment is 300 feet for this ruin elemental's thrown rocks.

*Shock Wave (Ex) *Every 1d4 rounds, as a swift action, a ruin elemental can strike the ground to create a shock wave in a 20-foot-radius spread centered on itself. All creatures not of the earth subtype within the radius of the shock wave are treated as if bull rushed by the ruin elemental. The ruin elemental receives a +4 bonus on this check from Improved Bull Rush, as well as +4 for each size category it is larger than the targeted opponent. Creatures that fail the opposed checks are pushed back 5 feet and knocked prone.

*Total Bonuses*
+32 against Small creatures
+28 against Medium creatures
+24 against Large creatures
+20 against Huge creatures[/sblock]

I wasted 3 hours doing that. I just got the urge to do so when i saw the monster. 

I copy and paste the monster entry into MSword/open office.
I open http://www.d20srd.org/ to "improving monsters" and keep that open to reference
I type the changes, usually stiicking to core material. {other than improved toughness]
I open the calculator for math like skill points and High HD hp.
I post the new monster entry


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 15, 2007)

*Gustave, elite ancient giant crocodile *  [sblock= Gustave CR7 Giant Crocodile]*	GIANT CROCODILE *	Huge Animal
*	Hit Dice:	 *	13d8+91+13 (162 hp)
*	Initiative:	 *	+3
*	Speed:	 *	20 ft. (4 squares), swim 30 ft.
*	Armor Class:	 *	18 (–2 size, +3 Dex, +7 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 15
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	 *	+9/+27
*	Attack:	 *	Bite +17 melee (2d8+15 19-20 crit) or tail slap +17 melee (1d12+15)
*	Full Attack:	 *	Bite +17 melee (2d8+15 19-20 crit) or tail slap +17 melee (1d12+15)
*	Space/Reach:	 *	15 ft./10 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	 *	Improved grab
*	Special Qualities:	 *	Hold breath, low-light vision
*	Saves:	 *	Fort +15, Ref +11, Will +7
*	Abilities:	 *	Str 30, Dex 16, Con 24, Int 1, Wis 14, Cha 2
*	Skills:	 *	Hide +7*, Listen +3, Spot +3, Swim +16
*	Feats:	 *	Combat Reflexes, improved toughness, Skill Focus (Hide), Iron will, improved crit bite
*	Environment:	 *	Warm marshes
*	Challenge Rating:	 *	7
*	Advancement:	 *	14 HD (Huge)

Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, a crocodile must hit with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, the crocodile establishes a hold on the opponent with its mouth and drags it into deep water, attempting to pin it to the bottom. 

Hold Breath (Ex): A crocodile can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to 4 x its Constitution score before it risks drowning.

Skills: A crocodile has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. 
*A crocodile gains a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks when in the water. Further, a crocodile can lie in the water with only its eyes and nostrils showing, gaining a +10 cover bonus on Hide checks[/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Jul 11, 2007)

Here is a Modded iron golem. I think the trade off's are about equal considering how bad Con damage is.[sblock=Lightning themed Iron Golem]TALOSIAN IRON GOLEM Large Construct
*Hit Dice:*	18d10+30 (129 hp)
*Initiative:*	–1
*Speed:*	20 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:*	30 (–1 size, –1 Dex, +22 natural) touch 8, flat-footed 30
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+12/+28
*Attack:*	Slam +23 melee (2d10+11)
*Full Attack:*	2 slams +23 melee (2d10+11)
*Space/Reach:*	10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*	Breath weapon
*Special Qualities:*	Construct traits, damage reduction 15/adamantine, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to magic, low-light vision
*Saves:*	Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +6
*Abilities:*	Str 33, Dex 9, Con —, Int —, Wis 11, Cha 1
*Organization:*	Solitary or gang (2–4)
*Challenge Rating:*	13
*Treasure:*	None
*Alignment:*	Always neutral
*Advancement:*	19–24 HD (Large); 25–54 HD (Huge)

A talosian iron golem almost always has a visage of Talos on worlds where he is worshipped. Talosian iron golems sometimes carry a spear in one hand. A talosian iron golem is 12 feet tall and weighs about 5,000 pounds. A talosian iron golem cannot speak or make any vocal noise, though it has a distinguishable odor of a lightning strike. 

Combat
*Breath Weapon (Su):* 120-foot line, line of electricity, free action once every 1d4+1 rounds; 10d6 damage, Reflex DC 19 for half. The save DC is Constitution-based. The golem tries to affect as many creatures as possible, other than its creator, with the line, including itself when attacking. Every 4 HD the golem advances adds 1d6 to the electrical damage it’s breath weapon deals.

*Immunity to Magic (Ex):* An Talosian iron golem is immune to any spell or spell-like ability that allows spell resistance other than the spells noted below. In addition, certain spells and effects function differently against the creature, as noted below. These events occur even if the effect could not normally affect the golem.

A magical attack that deals cold  damage slows an Talosian iron golem (as the slow spell) for 3 rounds, with no saving throw.

A magical effect that provides energy resistance to lightning instead prevents the golem from using it’s breath weapon for a number of rounds equal to the caster’s level. 

A magical attack that deals electricity damage breaks any slow effect on the golem and heals 1 point of damage for each 3 points of damage the attack would otherwise deal. If the amount of healing would cause the golem to exceed its full normal hit points, it gains any excess as temporary hit points, these temporary HP do not stack.. For example, an Talosian iron golem hit by a lightning bolt gains back 6 hit points if the damage total is 18 points. An Talosian iron golem gets no saving throw against electrical effects.

An Talosian iron golem is affected normally by rust attacks, such as that of a rust monster or a rusting grasp spell.

*Construction*
An Talosian iron golem’s body is sculpted from 5,000 pounds of pure iron, smelted with rare tinctures and admixtures costing at least 10,000 gp. Assembling the body requires a DC 20 Craft (armorsmithing) check or a DC 20 Craft (weaponsmithing) check.
CL 16th; Craft Construct, lightning bolt or chain lightning, geas/quest, limited wish*, polymorph any object*, caster must be at least 16th level; Price 150,000 gp; Cost 80,000 gp + 5,600 XP.

*Clerics of Talos may substitute a Miracle in place of limited wish and polymorph any object.[/sblock]

Well, I am starting to like excel. Simpler monster are a real breeze. Here is the entire advancment  for an iron golem. You will still need the base entry, but this has all the numbers run through excel.




http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/6595/advancedirongolemmj6.gif


----------



## frankthedm (Jul 18, 2007)

Quick table for advanced stone golems




http://img474.imageshack.us/img474/...geshack.us/img474/9789/stonegolemtablesu7.gif


----------



## frankthedm (Jul 23, 2007)

MM5 Carnage demons are kinda cool. Nasty buggers in groups. Kinda like MtG Slivers.

I kinda feel like advancing one...

Carnage demon Brutalizers allow their brethren to strike first, attacking surrounded foes with their reach weapons taking the -4 to hit due to other carnage demons granting cover and trying to move to where it can claim a flanking bonus. [sblock=Carnage demon brutalizer]*	 Carnage Demon Barbarian 1	*	Medium Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar)
*	Hit Dice:	*	3d8+1d12+16 (36 hp) [44 raging]
*	Initiative:	*	+1
*	Speed:	*	40 ft. (8 squares)
*	Armor Class:	*	17 [ Raging 15] (+1 Dex, +3 natural, +3 masterwork studded leather,  touch 11, flat-footed 16
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+4/+12
*	Attack:	*	Masterwork large cold iron glaive +11 Melee (2d8+12 crit x 3 Chaos, Evil) or Slam +12 melee (1d4+8 Chaos, Evil, Special)
*	Full Attack:	*	Masterwork large cold iron glaive +11 Melee (2d8+12 crit x 3 Chaos, Evil) or 2 Slams +12 melee (1d4+8 Chaos, Evil, Special )
*	Raging Full Attack:	*	Masterwork large cold iron glaive +13 Melee (2d8+15 crit x 3 Chaos, Evil ) or 2 Slams +14 melee (1d4+10 Chaos, Evil, Special )
*	Space/Reach:	*	5 ft./5 ft., 10' with glaive
*	Special Attacks:	*	Aligned strike, Carnage, Reaving fists
*	Special Qualities:	*	Darkvision 60 ft., destructive appetite, DR 5/silver, immune to electricity, immune to poison, resist acid 10, resist cold 10, resist fire 10
*	Saves:	*	Fort +9, Ref +4, Will +1
*	Abilities:	*	Str 26*, Dex 13, Con 18, Int 6, Wis 6, Cha 4
*	Skills:	*	Climb +15[raging +17], Jump +19[raging +21], Listen +4, Spot +4, Survival +4, swim+12[raging +14].
*	Feats:	*	Combat reflexes, Monkey grip
*	Challenge Rating:	*	5
*	Treasure:	*	Victim's possessions & 1st level NPC gear:MW Studded leather, MW large cold iron glaive
*	Alignment:	*	Always chaotic evil

Carnage demons speak abyssal.

COMBAT
*Destructive appetite (Ex)* After every  successful melee  attack, a carnage demon must succeed on a DC 14 will save. If it fails, it attacks the nearest creature that is not a carnage demon whenever it is is unable to attack an enemy in a given round

*Carnage (Su)* For each other carnage demon within 30 feet, a carnage demon gains a +1 bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls, up to a maximum of +5.

*Reaving fists (Ex)* A carnage demons' slams overcome any metal based DR, such as silver, cold iron or adamantine.[/sblock] And another [sblock=Fully grown Carnage demon]*	Advanced Carnage Demon	*	Medium Outsider (Chaotic, Evil, Extraplanar)
*	Hit Dice:	*	9d8+18+9 (67 hp)
*	Initiative:	*	+0
*	Speed:	*	30 ft. (6 squares)
*	Armor Class:	*	13 (+0 Dex, +3 natural, touch 10, flat-footed 13
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+9/+15
*	Attack:	*	Two handed weapon +6 Melee (damage by weapon +26, extended crit; Chaos, Evil ) or Slam +15 melee (1d4+6 Chaos, Evil)
*	Full Attack:	*	Two handed weapon +6/ +1 Melee (damage by weapon +26, extended crit; Chaos, Evil ) or 2 Slams +15 melee (1d4+6 Chaos, Evil )
*	Space/Reach:	*	5 ft./5 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	Aligned strike, Carnage, Reaving fist
*	Special Qualities:	*	Darkvision 60 ft., destructive appetite, DR 5/silver, immune to electricity, immune to poison, resist acid 10, resist cold 10, resist fire 10
*	Saves:	*	Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +6
*	Abilities:	*	Str 22, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 5, Wis 6, Cha 6
*	Skills:	*	Climb +18, Jump +18, Listen +10, Spot +10, Survival +10
*	Feats:	*	Improved toughness, Iron will, Power Attack, Improved critical [two handed weapon of choice]
*	Challenge Rating:	*	7
*	Treasure:	*	Victim's possessions
*	Alignment:	*	Always chaotic evil

Carnage demons speak abyssal.

COMBAT
*Destructive appetite (Ex)* After every  successful melee  attack, a carnage demon must succeed on a DC 14 will save. If it fails, it attacks the nearest creature that is not a carnage demon whenever it is is unable to attack an enemy in a given round

*Carnage (Su)* For each other carnage demon within 30 feet, a carnage demon gains a +1 bonus on attack rolls and damage rolls, up to a maximum of +5.
1 Other Carnage demon: Two handed weapon +7/ +2Melee (damage +27) or 2 Slams +16 melee (1d4+7)
2 Other Carnage demons: Two handed weapon +8/ +3 Melee (damage +28) or 2 Slams +17 melee (1d4+8)
3 Other Carnage demons: Two handed weapon +9/ +4 Melee (damage +29) or 2 Slams +18 melee (1d4+9)
4 Other Carnage demons: Two handed weapon +10/ +5 Melee (damage +30) or 2 Slams +19 melee (1d4+10)
5 Other Carnage demons: Two handed weapon +11/ +6 Melee (damage +31) or 2 Slams +20 melee (1d4+11)

*Power Attack (Ex)* Being none too smart, advanced carnage demons use power attack to the fullest extent possible when using a two handed weapon. If that proves ineffective, they usually  either power attack only for 4 points or throw down their weapons in frustration and return to using their slams.

*Reaving fists (Ex)* A carnage demons' slams overcome any metal based DR, such as silver, cold iron or adamantine.[/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Jul 25, 2007)

_Keeper of the woods_, Ancient ent.  _(ab)_User of the Improved trip and Combat brute feats.
[Sblock=19 HD Advanced treant]*	 Advanced Treant	*	Gargantuan Plant
*	Hit Dice:	*	19d8+152 (237 hp)
*	Initiative:	*	–1
*	Speed:	*	30 ft. (6 squares)
*	Armor Class:	*	22 (–4 size, –1 Dex, +17 natural), touch 5, flat-footed 22
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+14/+40
*	Attack:	*	Slam +24 melee (3d6+14)
*	Full Attack:	*	2 slams +24 melee (3d6+14) {6d6+28 against objects]
*	Full Attack *8 point PA:	*	2 slams +16 melee (3d6+22) {6d6+44 against objects]
*	Full Attack *Full PA:	*	2 slams +10 melee (3d6+28) {6d6+56 against objects]
*	Space/Reach:	*	20 ft./20 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	Animate trees, double damage against objects, trample 3d6+21
*	Special Qualities:	*	Damage reduction 10/slashing, low-light vision, plant traits, vulnerability to fire
*	Saves:	*	Fort +18, Ref +7, Will +9
*	Abilities:	*	Str 38, Dex 8, Con 26, Int 13, Wis 16, Cha 12
*	Skills:	*	Diplomacy +3, Hide –1*, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (nature) +6, Listen +20, Sense Motive +8, Spot +20, Survival +8 (+10 aboveground)
*	Feats:	*	Improved Sunder, Lightning reflexes, Power Attack, Combat brute[CW], Combat expertise,  Improved trip.
*	Environment:	*	Temperate forests
*	Organization:	*	Solitary or leader of a grove (3–6 normal treants)
*	Challenge Rating:	*	12
*	Treasure:	*	Standard
*	Alignment:	*	Usually neutral good
*	Advancement:	*	20–21 HD (Gargantuan)
About 50 feet tall, with a “trunk” about 10 feet in diameter, this ancient ent weighs about 36,000 pounds. It speaks Treant, Common and Sylvan. 

COMBAT

*Animate Trees (Sp):* A treant can animate trees within 180 feet at will, controlling up to two trees at a time. It takes 1 full round for a normal tree to uproot itself. Thereafter it moves at a speed of 10 feet and fights as a treant in all respects. Animated trees lose their ability to move if the treant that animated them is incapacitated or moves out of range. The ability is otherwise similar to liveoak (caster level 12th). Animated trees have the same vulnerability to fire that a treant has.
*Double Damage against Objects (Ex):* A treant or animated tree that makes a full attack against an object or structure deals double damage.
*Trample (Ex):* Reflex DC 33 half. The save DC is Strength-based. Skills: *Treants have a +16 racial bonus on Hide checks made in forested areas.[/sblock] Tactics

_If still in hiding_
Surprise round: Animate tree near foe, Animated tree takes an attack
*Round 1:* Animate second tree near foes, which attacks if close enough while the first full attacks or uproots itself
*Round 2:* If still hidden, Ready an action to animate another tree if one is destroyed, making a clear charge path to the foe if possible.
*Round 3:* If The foes seem to be able to defeat the animated trees Power attack for 8 and charge foes, preferably one with a slashing weapon, one that can cast fire magic or a foe that lets the Ent charge to where he can threaten the most foes. Trip foe using improved trip feat [+30 due to Str, size and feat]. When foe is tripped, use the extra attack from improved trip to sunder an annoying weapon or shield if applicable [+24 on the opposed against a medium foe]. Then use the immediate attack from _Combat Brute; Cleaving sunder _ to strike the prone foe.
*Round 4:* Use Momentum Swing to increase damage from power attack, using sunder to negate as many foes as possible who still have slashing weapons or to grind fire casting spellcasters into compost.
*Round 5*: If battle it turning against the treant, animate another tree or trample over foes to a better position. If foes close in on that position and draw an AoO, be sure to trip them, sunder their weapon using the extra attack from Improved trip, then use the immediate attack from Sundering Cleave to strike them on the ground.
*Round 6:* Animate another tree and then attempt to hide or perform a charging bull rush [+32 assuming a medium foe] against a foe separated from its group to prepare for _Advancing Blows_ and _Momentum Swing_ in the next round

_If found out:_
*Round 1:* Take full attack on weapons and armor of nearby foe to deal double damage to those, using the immediate attack from Sundering cleave to trip the foe, then sunder their other weapons or shield. If foes are not close enough to take full attack, trample the lot of them or use a charging bull rush to set up for Advancing Blows and Momentum Swing in the next round.
*Round 2:* Take advantage of  Power attack, Advancing Blows and Momentum Swing to sunder more slashing weapons or crush users of fire magic into mulch
*Round 3:* Animate trees if needed or use full attack to crush the most annoying foe or his weapon. If that is not an option Trample as many foes as possible or charge, trip, sunder then slam an annoying spellcaster setting up for _Momentum Swing_ in the next round.
*Round 4* _Animate tree_ or use tactics of a previous round[sblock=Combat Brute, Tactical feat from Complete warrior]  *Combat Brute [Tactical]*
_You employ strength and leverage to great effect in battle._*Prerequisites:* Improved Sunder, Power Attack, base attack bonus +6.
*Benefit:* The Combat Brute feat enables the use of three tactical maneuvers.

*Advancing Blows:* To use this maneuver, you must make a successful bull rush attempt against a foe. During the next round, all your attacks against that foe gain a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls for each square your bull rush moved that foe. For example, if you pushed an orc back 10 (2 squares) feet with a bull rush, you would gain a +2 bonus on attack and damage rolls against that orc on the following round.

*Sundering Cleave:* To use this maneuver, you must destroy a foe's weapon or shield with a successful sunder attempt (see page 158 of the Player's Handbook). If you do so, you gain an immediate additional melee attack against the foe. The additional attack is with the same weapon and at the same attack bonus as the attack that destroyed the weapon or shield.

*Momentum Swing: * To use this maneuver, you must charge a foe in the first round, and you must make an attack using your Power Attack feat in the second round. The penalty you take on your attack roll must be -5 or worse. Your attacks during the second round gain a bonus equal to your attack roll penalty x1-1/2, or x3 if you're using a two-handed weapon or a one-handed weapon wielded in two hands. For instance, if you choose to take a -6 penalty on your attack roll, you can deal an extra 9 points of damage, or an extra 18 points if you're using a two-handed weapon or a one-handed weapon wielded in two hands.
*Special: * A fighter may select Combat Brute as one of his fighter bonus feats [/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 8, 2007)

[sblock=Xaltrax, advanced Bone devil fighter 4][imager]http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/9721/bonearmorbgqg5.jpg[/imager]*Note: * this version Uses the _"Text Version"_ of the PHB Melee weapon mastery feat. If you use the _"example version"_ of that feat, reduce the to hit and damage of the scythe by 2 and reduce the natural weapon's to hit by 1.

*	Advanced Bone devil fighter 4	*	Large Outsider (Evil, Extraplanar, Lawful)
*	Hit Dice:	*	12d8+4d10+76  (188hp) 
*	Initiative:	*	+7
*	Speed:	*	40 ft. (8 squares)
*	Armor Class:	*	31 (–1 size, +6 (+1 spiked mithral breastplate) +5 Dex, +11 natural) touch 14, flat-footed 26
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+16/+28
*	Attack:	*	+1 Keen Cold Iron Scythe +27 (2d6+17, 19-20 x4 crit) or sting +25 melee (3d4+6 plus poison)
*	Full Attack:	* _+1 Keen Cold Iron Scythe_ +27/+22/+17/+12 (2d6+17, 19-20 x4 crit) and Bite +25 melee (1d8+6) and sting +25 melee (3d4+6 plus poison)
*	Space/Reach:	*	10 ft./10 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	Spell-like abilities, fear aura, poison, summon devil
*	Special Qualities:	*	Damage reduction 10/good, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to fire and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, see in darkness, spell resistance 21, telepathy 100 ft.
*	Saves:	*	Fort +19, Ref +16, Will +12
*	Abilities:	*	Str 26, Dex 24, Con 24, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 12
*	Skills:	*	Bluff +14, Concentration +20, Diplomacy +5, Disguise +1 (+3 acting), Hide +20*, Intimidate +16, Knowledge (any one) +15, Listen +18, Move Silently +18*, Search +15, Sense Motive +16, Spot +22, Survival +3 (+5 following tracks), Tumble +13*, Use Magic Device +11
*	Feats:	*	Combat reflexes, Power attack, Weapon focus [Scythe], Multiattack, Combat expertise [Fb1], Improved Multiattack[12HD], improved trip[Fb2], Weapon specialization [Scythe]{Fb4], Melee weapon mastery[piercing][15HD]
*	Challenge Rating:	*	14

			This bone devil stand about 10 feet tall and weigh about 600 pounds. Trained as part of an elite unit of bone devils, Xaltrax has begun to grow thanks to several lucrative payment of soul-matter won by his combat prowess.

*	Combat	* 

Like other bone devils, he hates all other creatures and attack ruthlessly, though often in a guarded manner;

*	Defense Mode AC: Takes -9 to hit	*	37 (–1 size, +6 armor (+1 spiked mithral breastplate) +5 Dex, +11 natural +5 Combat expertise, +3 Fighting defensively ) touch 14, flat-footed 26

He still freely use wall of ice to keep the enemy divided and trips foes whenever possible. In any round he does not expertice, he generally declares an 8 point power attack;

*	Full Attack, PA for 8:	*	+1 Keen Cold Iron Scythe +19/+14/+9/+4 (2d6+33, 19-20 x4 crit) and Bite +17 melee (1d8+14) and sting +17 melee (3d4+14 plus poison)

If he has a hard time hitting a foe at all, he may try to simply overwhelm his foe with numerous lethal attacks {shooting for natural 20's];

*	FPAATT:	*	+1 Keen Cold Iron Scythe +11/+6/+1/-4 (2d6+49, 19-20 x4 crit) and Bite +9 melee (1d8+22) and sting +9 melee (3d4+22 plus poison)

A bone devil’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as evil-aligned and lawful-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

*	Fear Aura (Su):	*	Bone devils can radiate a 5-foot-radius fear aura as a free action. Affected creatures must succeed on a DC 17 Will save or be affected as though by a fear spell (caster level 7th). A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same bone devil’s aura for 24 hours. Other devils are immune to the aura. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*	Poison (Ex):	*	Injury, Fortitude DC 23, initial damage 1d6 Str, secondary damage 2d6 Str. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*	Spell-Like Abilities:	*	At will—greater teleport (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), dimensional anchor, fly, invisibility (self only), major image (DC 15), wall of ice. Caster level 12th. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*	Summon Devil (Sp):	*	Once per day a bone devil can attempt to summon 2d10 lemures with a 50% chance of success, or another bone devil with a 35% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 4th-level spell.[/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 10, 2007)

Ettercaps, they climb, make thier lairs be 3D. Lots of ups and downs that will keep the party from getting to the ettercap as it uses hit and run ambushes. Disguised pit traps that it places itself into apparent charge range in front of so those who do so charge fall into the pit without saving throw. Proficiency with some type of missile weapon is always a good idea when you have a supply of your own poison.

Here is one advanced to large without class levels. Has some simple weapons{Humaniod shapped aberrations can use those and a suit of largemasterwork studded leather  {ACP -0] taken from an ogre mercenary.

[sblock=9HD Ettercap Bruiser]*	 Ettercap bruiser	*	Large Aberration
*	Hit Dice:	*	9d8+36 (76 hp)
*	Initiative:	*	+2
*	Speed:	*	30 ft. (6 squares), climb 30 ft.
*	Armor Class:	*	19 (-1 size +2 Dex, +4 natural, +2 MW studded leather armor), touch 11, flat-footed 16
*	Base Attack/Grapple:	*	+6/+16
*	Attack:	*	Bite +11 melee (2d6+6 plus poison) or large heavy crossbow +5 ranged [2d8 + poison] or Javelin +5 ranged [1d6+6 + poison*] or large long spear +11 melee  [2d6+9 x3 + poison*] 
*	Attack:	*	Bite +11 melee (2d6+6 plus poison) and 2 claws +9 melee (1d4+3) or large long spear +11/+6 melee [2d6+9x3 + poison*] and Bite +9 melee (2d6+3 plus poison)
*	Space/Reach:	*	5 ft./5 ft.
*	Special Attacks:	*	Poison, web
*	Special Qualities:	*	Low-light vision
*	Saves:	*	Fort +9, Ref +5, Will +8
*	Abilities:	*	Str 22, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 6, Wis 15, Cha 8
*	Skills:	*	Climb +14, Craft (trapmaking) +4, Hide +8, Listen +4, Spot +8
*	Feats:	*	Great Fortitude, Multiattack, Ability focus poison, Powerattack.
*	Environment:	*	Warm forests
*	Organization:	*	Solitary, pair, or troupe (1–2 plus 2–4 Medium monstrous spiders)
*	Challenge Rating:	*	5
*	Treasure:	*	Average 1600 gp 
*	Alignment:	*	Usually neutral evil
*	Advancement:	*	6–7 HD (Medium); 8–15 HD (Large)
*	Level Adjustment:	*	+4
An ettercap bruiser is about 10 feet tall and weighs about 800 pounds. This particular specimen has looted the body of a ogre mercenary who’s bravado bit off more than he could chew.

COMBAT
While far stronger than her smaller counterparts, she is not a brave creature. She still uses hit and run tactics, but often employs missile weapons she claimed from a ogre mercenary that breeched her lair. She attempts to poison as many in a group as she can in the first rounds of combat and then flees a short distance. If they break their ranks, she circles around to strike at those who have fallen back from her attacks. 

Typical Power Attack: Large long spear +6 melee  [2d6+19 x3 + poison*]

Poison (Ex): Injury, Fortitude DC 20, initial damage 1d6 Dex, secondary damage 2d6 Dex. The save DC is Constitution based and includes a +2 racial bonus. * It often poisons its own weapons, taking little risk when doing so because a creature with a poison attack is immune to its own poison and the poison of others of its kind”. The first hit form it’s spear, crossbow bolt or javelin normally carries a single dose. 

Web (Ex): An ettercap can throw a web eight times per day. This is similar to an attack with a net but has a maximum range of 50 feet, with a range increment of 10 feet, and is effective against targets of up to large size. The web anchors the target in place, allowing no movement.

An entangled creature can escape with a DC 18 Escape Artist check or burst the web with a DC 23 Strength check. The check DCs are Constitution-based, and the Strength check DC includes a +4 racial bonus. The web has 12 hit points, hardness 0, and takes double damage from fire.

Ettercaps can also create sheets of sticky webbing from 5 to 60 feet square. They usually position these to snare flying creatures but can also try to trap prey on the ground. Approaching creatures must succeed on a DC 20 Spot check to notice a web, or they stumble into it and become trapped as though by a successful web attack. Attempts to escape or burst the webbing receive a +5 bonus if the trapped creature has something to walk on or grab while pulling free. Each 5-foot-square section has 12 hit points, hardness 0, and takes double damage from fire.

An ettercap can move across its own sheet web at its climb speed and can determine the exact location of any creature touching the web.

Skills: Ettercaps have a +4 racial bonus on Craft (trapmaking), Hide, and Spot checks. They have a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened.[/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 10, 2007)

[IMaGer]http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/8995/ironthugis1.jpg[/IMaGer]  The Dreamblade *Iron Thug*, an awesome fig for a chain golem.

Be sure to evaluate the CRs before using them on your poor PCs. I don't get paid enough for advancing monsters  , the pay certainly ain't enough to playtest these things...  

[sblock=Large Chain Golem] Advanced Chain Golem, Large Construct MM2 p44
*Hit Dice:*	11d10+30 (90 hp)
*Initiative:*	+2
*Speed:*	30 ft. (4 squares)
*Armor Class:*	21(–1 size, +3 Dex, +10 natural) touch 10, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+8/+20 
*Attack:*	Chain Rake +15 melee (2d6+8+wounding)
*Full Attack:*	2 Chain Rakes +15 melee (2d6+8+wounding)
*Space/Reach:*	10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*	Chain barrier, Wounding
*Special Qualities:*	Construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to magic, low-light vision, resistance to ranged attacks
*Feats:*  Dodge(b) , Combat expertise(b), improved disarm(b), Improved trip(b)
*Saves:*	Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +3
*Abilities:*	Str 26, Dex 16, Con —, Int —, Wis 11, Cha 1
*Challenge Rating:* 7
*Advancement:*	12-21 HD (Large)


Combat 
*Chain barrier (Ex):* As a full-round action, a chain golem can surround itself with a whirling, slicing shield of chains, similar in effect to a blade barrier spell that lasts for one round. Anyone adjacent to a chain barrier must make a successful Reflex save (DC 19) or take 7d6 points of damage. Any creature or object entering or passing through such a barrier automatically takes that amount of damage.  The chain barrier moves with the golem and provides cover (+4AC). Maintaining the barrier once it has been activated requires a standard action each round._Note: The DC seems to be Constitution based with a 4 point racial bonus.. _

* Wounding (Ex):* An injured creature loses 2 additional hit points each round thereafter. Additional would are cumulative. The continuing hit point loss can be stopped by a DC 10 Heal check, any cure spell that restores HP or similar effect.

*Immunity to Magic (Ex):* A chain golem is immune to any spell or spell-like ability other than the spells noted below. In addition, certain spells and effects function differently against the creature, as noted. A magical attack that deals electrical damage slows a chain golem for 3 rounds. A magical attack that deals fire damage breaks any slow effect on the golem and heals 1 point of damage for each 2 points of damage the attack would otherwise deal. A chain golem gets no saving throw against fire effects.

* Resistance to ranged attacks(Su):* +2 on reflex saves against spells and magical effects that specifically target it.[except ranged touch attacks][/sblock] [sblock=Fully Advanced Large Chain Golem] Fully Advanced Chain Golem, Large Construct MM2 p44
*Hit Dice:*	21d10+30 (145 hp)
*Initiative:*	+2
*Speed:*	30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*	21 (–1 size, +2 Dex, +10 natural) touch 9, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+15 / +29 
*Attack:*	Chain Rake +24 melee (2d6+10+wounding)
*Full Attack:*	2 Chain Rakes +24 melee (2d6+10+wounding)
*Space/Reach:*	10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*	Chain barrier, Wounding
*Special Qualities:*	Construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to magic, low-light vision, resistance to ranged attacks
*Feats:*  Dodge(b) , Combat expertise(b), improved disarm(b), Improved trip(b)
*Saves:*	Fort +7, Ref +9, Will +7
*Abilities:*	Str 30, Dex 15, Con —, Int —, Wis 11, Cha 1
*Challenge Rating:* 10 ?


Combat 
*Chain barrier, (Ex):* As a full-round action, a chain golem can surround itself with a whirling, slicing shield of chains, similar in effect to a blade barrier spell that lasts for one round. Anyone adjacent to a chain barrier must make a successful Reflex save (DC 24) or take 7d6 points of damage. Any creature or object entering or passing through such a barrier automatically takes that amount of damage.  The chain barrier moves with the golem and provides cover (+4AC). Maintaining the barrier once it has been activated requires a standard action each round. Note: The DC seems to be Constitution based with a 4 point racial bonus.. 

* Wounding (Ex):* An injured creature loses 2 additional hit points each round thereafter. Additional would are cumulative. The continuing hit point loss can be stopped by a DC 10 Heal check, any cure spell that restores HP or similar effect.

*Immunity to Magic (Ex):* A chain golem is immune to any spell or spell-like ability other than the spells noted below.  A magical attack that deals electrical damage slows a chain golem for 3 rounds. A magical attack that deals fire damage breaks any slow effect on the golem and heals 1 point of damage for each 2 points of damage the attack would otherwise deal. A chain golem gets no saving throw against fire effects.

* Resistance to ranged attacks(Su):* +2 on reflex saves against spells and magical effects that specifically target it.[except ranged touch attacks][/sblock] [sblock=Elite Fully Advanced Large Chain Golem]Elite Fully Advanced Chain Golem, Large Construct MM2 p44
*Hit Dice:*	21d10+30 (145 hp)
*Initiative:*	+4
*Speed:*	30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:*	23 (–1 size, +4 Dex, +10 natural) touch 11, flat-footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple:*	+15 / +31 
*Attack:*	Chain Rake +26 melee (2d6+12+wounding)
*Full Attack:*	2 Chain Rakes +26 melee (2d6+12+wounding)
*Space/Reach:*	10 ft./10 ft.
*Special Attacks:*	Chain barrier, Wounding
*Special Qualities:*	Construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to magic, low-light vision, resistance to ranged attacks
*Feats:*  Dodge(b) , Combat expertise(b), improved disarm(b), Improved trip(b)
*Saves:*	Fort +7, Ref +11, Will +7
*Abilities:*	Str 35, Dex 18, Con —, Int —, Wis 11, Cha 1
*Challenge Rating:* 11 ?


Combat 
*Chain barrier, (Ex):* As a full-round action, a chain golem can surround itself with a whirling, slicing shield of chains, similar in effect to a blade barrier spell that lasts for one round. Anyone adjacent to a chain barrier must make a successful Reflex save (DC 24) or take 7d6 points of damage. Any creature or object entering or passing through such a barrier automatically takes that amount of damage.  The chain barrier moves with the golem and provides cover (+4AC). Maintaining the barrier once it has been activated requires a standard action each round. Note: The DC seems to be Constitution based with a 4 point racial bonus.. 

* Wounding (Ex):* An injured creature loses 2 additional hit points each round thereafter. Additional would are cumulative. The continuing hit point loss can be stopped by a DC 10 Heal check, any cure spell that restores HP or similar effect.

*Immunity to Magic (Ex):* A chain golem is immune to any spell or spell-like ability other than the spells noted below. A magical attack that deals electrical damage slows a chain golem for 3 rounds. A magical attack that deals fire damage breaks any slow effect on the golem and heals 1 point of damage for each 2 points of damage the attack would otherwise deal. A chain golem gets no saving throw against fire effects.

* Resistance to ranged attacks(Su):* +2 on reflex saves against spells and magical effects that specifically target it.[except ranged touch attacks][/sblock]


----------



## frankthedm (Oct 18, 2007)

And here is a special guest monster! 







			
				Dead_Weasel@the wotc boards said:
			
		

> [sblock=Advanced Aboleth]Size/Type: Huge Aberration (Aquatic)
> Hit Dice: 20d8+140 (230 hp)
> Initiative: +1
> Speed: 10 ft. (2 squares), swim 60 ft.
> ...


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 17, 2008)

[imagel]http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/651/moonbeastcl1.th.jpg[/imagel] *Dungeon magazine #83* Deep Freeze by Cameron Widen has stats for the Farranth, who look a LOT like Lovecraftian Moon beasts. 

_Moon-beast - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The moon-beasts sail black galleys between the moon and the Dreamlands, trading rubies for slaves and gold at the port of Dylath-Leen. When there, they employ the Men of Leng, disguised in turbans, as their go-betweens and stay hidden below deck, lest the merchants of Dylath-Leen learn the terrible secret of whom they are dealing._

Only thing was the Faranth had several odd issues or missing parts to their stat blocks. Also, they were kinda meaty along with being dangerously smart for a CR2. but this was the time ogres were CR2 as well.

 I've just done an update to 3.5 for them, filling in the missing parts and denoting what is bonus, along with trying to make their "grab" attack unique rather than just assume their tentacle attack was missing it's damage amount and was a normal improved grab attack.
 [sblock=Faranth]
*Size/Type:    *    Large (long) aberration
*    Hit Dice:    *    4d8+8 (25 hp)
*    Initiative:    *    +4
*    Speed:    *    20 ft. (4 squares), climb 20ft. Swim 10 ft.
*    Armor Class:    *    14 (+5 natural, -1 size), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*    Base Attack/Grapple:    *    +3/+10
*    Attack:    *    Tentacle +6 melee touch (Damage: grab) or Claw +4 melee (1d6+3) or Long spear +6 melee (2d6+4 x3)
*    Full Attack:    *    Tentacle +6 melee touch (Damage: grab) and 2 Claws +4 melee (1d6+3) or Long spear +6 melee (2d6+4 x3) and Tentacle +4 melee touch (Damage: grab).
*    Space/Reach:    *    10 ft./5 ft.
*    Special Attacks:    *    Faranth Grab
*    Special Qualities:    *    Darkvision 60’ Unfathomable Perception
*    Saves:    *    Fort +3, Ref +1, Will +8
*    Abilities:    *    Str 16, Dex 10 Con 15, Int 20, Wis 15, Cha 10
*    Skills:    *    Climb +11*, Craft(any) +8, Hide +5, Know (Engineering)+12, Know (Any) +9, Listen +11, move silently +7, Search +8, Sense motive +6, Spot +11, swim +11*. 
*    Feats:    *    Multiattack (1HD) Power attack (4HD), Alertness(b), Improved initiative(b), Iron will(B).
*    Environment:    *    Black seas of infinity
*    Organization:    *Solitary, Pair, Company[5-8] or galley crew [7-12] and 10-20 Tieflings {men of Leng]
*    Challenge Rating:    *    3
*    Treasure:    *    Standard (typically Rubies, Gold and slaves)
*    Alignment:    *    Usually Lawful evil
*    Advancement:    *    5-10 HD Large, 11-18 huge

 Great purplish black slippery things with writhing vitals just beneath their skin. Though ever undulating, its principal shape is that of a sort of decapitated frog with a mass of long red tentacles vomited out from the neck hole as if bloody innards.

*Combat*
 These aberrations, while not traditionally humanoid, are proficient with simple weapons and can wield them normally.

*
Faranth Grab (Ex):* If a faranth hits with its tentacles, it rolls an opposed grapple check as if it had successfully initiated a grapple attempt. If the Faranth wins the opposed grapple check, it can conduct the grapple normally, or it can dash the victim against the ground or other hard surface, dealing 2d6+3 damage as an immediate action. This ends the grapple prematurely and places the victim in a space adjacent to the faranth of the faranth's choosing. No AoOs are incurred by this victim's change of placement.

*Unfathomable Perception (Ex): *These eyeless creatures perceive their surround in some manner mortals do not fully grasp. They cannot be blinded but otherwise are vulnerable to effects that work on sight, such as figments, glamors and patterns. This perception also grants them Alertness and Improved initiative as bonus feats

 Skills * faranth have a +2 racial bonus on Hide checks.

 A Faranth has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim or climb check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim or climb check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. [/sblock] [sblock=Mature Faranth]
*Size/Type:    *    Large (long) aberration
*    Hit Dice:    *    8d8+24 (60 hp)
*    Initiative:    *    +4
*    Speed:    *    20 ft. (4 squares), climb 20ft. Swim 10 ft.
*    Armor Class:    *    14 (+5 natural, -1 size), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*    Base Attack/Grapple:    *    +6/+13
*    Attack:    *    Tentacle +9 melee touch (Damage: grab) or Claw +7 melee (1d6+3) or Long spear +9 melee (2d6+4 x3)
*    Full Attack:    * Tentacle +9 melee touch (Damage: grab) and 2 Claws +7 melee (1d6+3) or Long spear +9/+4 melee (2d6+4 x3) and Tentacle +7 melee touch (Damage: grab).
*    Space/Reach:    *    10 ft./5 ft.
*    Special Attacks:    *    Faranth Grab
*    Special Qualities:    *    Darkvision 60’, Unfathomable Perception
*    Saves:    *    Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +10
*    Abilities:    *    Str 16, Dex 10 Con 16, Int 20, Wis 15, Cha 10
*    Skills:    * Climb +15*, Craft(any) +8, Hide +9, Know (Engineering)+16, Know (Any) +9, Listen +15, move silently +11, Search +13, Sense motive +6, Spot +15, swim +11*. 
*    Feats:    *    Multiattack (1HD) Power attack (4HD), Alertness(b), Improved initiative(b), Iron will(B).
*    Environment:    *    Black seas of infinity
*    Organization:    *Solitary, Pair, Company[5-8] or galley crew [7-12] and 10-20 Tieflings {men of Leng]
*    Challenge Rating:    *    4
*    Treasure:    *    Standard (typically Rubies, Gold and slaves)
*    Alignment:    *    Usually Lawful evil
*    Advancement:    *    5-10 HD Large, 11-18 huge

Great purplish black slippery things with writhing vitals just beneath their skin. Though ever undulating, its principal shape is that of a sort of decapitated frog with a mass of long red tentacles vomited out from the neck hole as if bloody innards.

*Combat*
These aberrations, while not traditionally humanoid, are proficient with simple weapons and can wield them normally.

*Faranth Grab (Ex):* If a faranth hits with its tentacles, it rolls an opposed grapple check as if it had successfully initiated a grapple attempt. If the Faranth wins the opposed grapple check, it can conduct the grapple normally, or it can dash the victim against the ground or other hard surface, dealing 2d6+3 damage as an immediate action. This ends the grapple prematurely and places the victim in a space adjacent to the faranth of the faranth's choosing. No AoOs are incurred by this victim's change of placement.

*Unfathomable Perception (Ex): *These eyeless creatures perceive their surround in some manner mortals do not fully grasp. They cannot be blinded but otherwise are vulnerable to effects that work on sight, such as figments, glamors and patterns. This perception also grants them Alertness and Improved initiative as bonus feats

Skills: Faranth have a +2 racial bonus on Hide checks.

Feats: Faranth have Iron will as a bonus feat.

A Faranth has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim or climb check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim or climb check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line. [/sblock]


----------



## Melatuis (Dec 18, 2008)

Glad to see you are still doing monsters.

Thanks for all the hard work.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 19, 2008)

Frank,

I said it way back at the beginning and I'll say it again here and now- this thread rocks! I really like the stuff you've done. Mad props to you, mang! Thanks!


----------

